# The Inbetweeners! due date after Christmas but before New Years



## Hope115

I thought I would start this thread for us inbetweeners whos due date is after Christmas and before New Years...we could belong to the december babies, christmas threads...or the up and coming New years babies and January threads? Who knows...we are the inbetweeners :)

Just got my bfp a few days ago and it is still really early and im guessing my due date would be Dec 30th? Anyone else just get their bfp and at the very beginning of their pregnancy journey and or have bfp's to post? I am super excited but still being cautious since it is sooooo early... I need some bump buddies to go through this with !!!:happydance:

Team :pink: = 9 Team :blue: = 5 Team :yellow: = 1

Weebear -Dec. 25
Cazmarieb- Dec. 25n
Heather.1984- Dec. 25 - :blue:
Oxygen7880- Dec. 25- :pink:
Babylove13-Dec. 26
Bellezzajess- Dec. 26 - :pink:
Key24- Dec. 26 - :yellow:
Hb.x- Dec. 27
Ducktales -Dec. 27 - :pink:
Kat1984 -Dec. 27
Melydu - Dec. 27 - :blue:
FTmommy01- Dec. 28 - :blue:
2ndbabybump- Dec. 28
Gacelita-Dec. 30 - :pink:
Hope115- Dec. 30 - :blue:
Kalabear -Dec. 30-:blue:
Pipsbabybean- Dec. 30 :pink:
Abryant86- Dec. 31- :pink:
Radiance- Jan. 3
4boys1girl- Jan. 5 - :pink:
Want2bemommy- Jan. 6 :pink: :pink:



Angel Babies :(
OGD 5/13
BumbleB
Asmcsm 5/8/13 (blighted ovum)
4077girl
Amylou12 5/13
Pinkie33
Radiance (baby Elijah at 20 weeks)


----------



## Kalabear

Hi Hope! Can I join? I am due (i think) december 30th too! I am new to BnB and just got my first bfp last night at one day late! I think I am 4 weeks 1 day. I've been taking hpt of every different brand today and all are positive! My DH is refusing to believe it until the doctor on Thursday :( I'm not sure why. I think he just doesn't want to be dissapointed. He keeps saying not to get my hopes up...I can't help it! I am so excited! 

Are you having any symptoms? I have tender bbs and some slight cramping! I am so happy to be an inbetweener! Lol!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Quite sure I cud fit in here also !! :hi: ladies!!


----------



## Louise88

I worked out between Xmas and new year for this baby to lol my oh nearly cried when I told him! Lmao he'll now be hoping I'm either 2-3 weeks early or 2 weeks late


----------



## Flutterby79

Hi ladies, can I join? :flower:
I think I'm due 29th Dec, have doc appt on Fri to confirm. I've had 3 positive HPT's :happydance:


----------



## Hope115

Welcome everyone :) my first doctors appointment wont be till 8 weeks and 3 days, does anyone else have to wait that long. Me and the hubby are very excited because it is our first but still cautious since the last bfp we got ended in chemical... Af Was due yes or today so keeping our figers crossed :)

Kalabear- welcome to bnb :) we have the same due date :) my hubby i think is excited but not showing too much because he doesnt want to get let down again.. If af doesnt show up this week i think he will be a lil more outwardly happy.

So far only symptoms i have are slightly sore boops ( i swear my nipples look a lil bigger, sorry tmi) some tugging in my lower abdomen, tired, and yesterday i was teary. How bout everyone else?


----------



## Cazmarieb

Hello, may I join? 

I'm due 25th December apparently, :o) went for an early scan as my last one was ectopic but got to see my little kidney bean, in the right place an all. Which is lovely news, as the pregnancy before my ectopic was a m/c. But high hopes for my little December baby <3 

xxx


----------



## Cazmarieb

P.s my symptoms are: 
very errect nipples (tmi but it's true) 
sore boobs
light cramping
nausea sometimes during the day 
light headed and dizzy sometimes :o)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wahoo for the dec babies x


----------



## Hope115

Yay more inbetweeners!!! So excited to have everyone to talk to who will be going through the same stages of pregnancy with me. If this is your first pregnancy than we can figure it out together, and if its not your first pregnancy than the rest of us can use all the help and advice we can get ;)


----------



## Babylove13

Hey I'm Brittany!! I'm due dec 26th.  
Hopefully I'll go early again


----------



## Hope115

Welcome babylove


----------



## Hope115

So now im 4w3d and noticing a constant dull/ache like period pains all the way up to my inner hip bones... I read that is normal as long as its not severe and there isnt any bleeding... Anyone else startig to experience these symptoms?


----------



## asmcsm

Hey everyone! Can I join?



Hope115 said:


> So now im 4w3d and noticing a constant dull/ache like period pains all the way up to my inner hip bones... I read that is normal as long as its not severe and there isnt any bleeding... Anyone else startig to experience these symptoms?

I have been having those pains all day today! Not to mention I've been completely exhausted and bbs are super sore.

My name's Ashlee, I'm 23. This is my first. I will be five weeks on Saturday. My due date will be December 28th. I had my orientation apt today and my first apt with my midwife is scheduled for may 9th. I was actually quite surprised at how soon I got in. Must not be a lot of pregos in my town right now.


----------



## Hope115

Hi Ashlee, yay another inbetweener!!! :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope115 said:


> So now im 4w3d and noticing a constant dull/ache like period pains all the way up to my inner hip bones... I read that is normal as long as its not severe and there isnt any bleeding... Anyone else startig to experience these symptoms?

Yh hun I had that at the same time as u, for the last few days I had nothing then it comes n goes, I'm just waiting for ms to hit me really lol fx it doesn't x


----------



## KAT1984

Can i join ??? i think i am due 30 dec but i went over 10 days last time so could easily be a January baby x


----------



## pipsbabybean

:hi:kat


----------



## KAT1984

pipsbabybean said:


> :hi:kat

HI :hi: How are you feeling ?? I feel quite sick this morning taking it as a good sign :happydance:

Has anyone told anyone yet?? I haven't and it is killing me when people look at me i just think they know, when i bought my hpt the woman in the shop was looking a my stomach i was right about to say no thats just fat but i didn't haha. But i was in a shop yesterday and the shop assistant asked me if i had been away i said no and she said you look really brown you have got a lovely glow ??? (Saying that i had just run for the bus carrying my two year old so that might of had something to do with it haha) 

Also has anyone been to the docs yet ??? xx


----------



## want2bemommy

Aloha! I just tested positive today at 10 dpo!! So surprised. It was planned but this was the first go at it after 2 m/c. According to my LMP I'm due Dec 29, but I know the one day we DTD around fertile time and that would put me over to jan.. So I'm unsure  I'm cautiously hopeful. I haven't told my DH yet, as I want to test in the AM and make sure it wasn't a faulty test- best not to get honeys hopes up then dash them. Can you tell I'm in disbelief? Lol


----------



## KAT1984

want2bemommy said:


> Aloha! I just tested positive today at 10 dpo!! So surprised. It was planned but this was the first go at it after 2 m/c. According to my LMP I'm due Dec 29, but I know the one day we DTD around fertile time and that would put me over to jan.. So I'm unsure  I'm cautiously hopeful. I haven't told my DH yet, as I want to test in the AM and make sure it wasn't a faulty test- best not to get honeys hopes up then dash them. Can you tell I'm in disbelief? Lol

Congratulations Hun!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Btw- last few days been feeling sore boobs, heavier feeling, creamy CM, gas pains, Indigestion tonight, achy everywhere it seems, increased daytime temp past 3 days, gurgling, pulling, and mild mild aches in my uterus. H and H 9 months to us all!!!


----------



## KAT1984

Sounds very much like you are pregnant!! That is how i felt before i got my BFP and still feeling now x


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm loving every ache


----------



## Hope115

Yay wanttobemommy and kat... Welcome!!! So far i have only told my hubby and very close friend, and i only told my friend because she knows iv been trying for eight months and knows my cycle like clockwork lol.


----------



## FTMommy01

Would love to join!! Got my BFP a coule days ago :happydance: this was our 7th month trying, so we were so happy! I am 26 and DH is 28, we have a 3 year old daughter and we both are so excited to add another one to our family! My due date is december 28th so definitely inbetween! Doctor wont see me until 8 weeks, so May 22nd I go for my first appointment where they will do the first ultrasound and hopefully get to hear the heart beat!

H & H 9 months to all of us!!


----------



## Hope115

Welcome FTmommy- i dont have my first appointment till 8 weeks either... How r we gonna wait that loooong!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats FTmommy!!


----------



## want2bemommy

So my LMP adjusted for cycle length puts me at 1/4, and conception date at 1/7... Can I stay here? I like you ladies  btw, last night was hysterical. I was too excited to sleep, so I didn't get to bed until 12:30. Laying in bed, my stomach and uterus were possessed, my indigestion went into overdrive, my joints started aching, I became ravenously hungry, and my boobs started killing lol all within 30 minutes. Woohoo! Bring it baby


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope- I dont know, it seems SO far away!! :haha: DH and I are taking our daughter to Disney from May 8th to the 13th so that will definitely help pass the time. Although Im a little bit worried about flying this early in my pregnancy, my doctor said I will be fine, but I guess Im just paranoid! 

Want2be- Yes stay and chat with us! You never know, some of us could go late and you could go early!


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> Yay wanttobemommy and kat... Welcome!!! So far i have only told my hubby and very close friend, and i only told my friend because she knows iv been trying for eight months and knows my cycle like clockwork lol.

Lol my friends marked my cycle on their calendar 
I think I have to readjust my ticker too&#8230; I think that is wrong


----------



## pipsbabybean

KAT1984 said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> :hi:kat
> 
> HI :hi: How are you feeling ?? I feel quite sick this morning taking it as a good sign :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone told anyone yet?? I haven't and it is killing me when people look at me i just think they know, when i bought my hpt the woman in the shop was looking a my stomach i was right about to say no thats just fat but i didn't haha. But i was in a shop yesterday and the shop assistant asked me if i had been away i said no and she said you look really brown you have got a lovely glow ??? (Saying that i had just run for the bus carrying my two year old so that might of had something to do with it haha)
> 
> Also has anyone been to the docs yet ??? xxClick to expand...

Hi Hun
Yh I'm good Hun r u?
In sickness yet nothing really , tired. Sore boobs n twinges that's it
We've only told my parents n hubby's parents n that's it so far dying to blurt it out! But I'll wait lol
Some one told me I was glowing before dd and I don't even no then lol


----------



## 4077girl

If everything goes well, I will be due Dec 30th. I feel like I'm jinxing myself by posting in here. I went to the doctor as soon as I got a bfp for a blood HCG. 

10 DPO - 38
13 DPO - 86 :/
15 DPO - 161 

So far my symptoms are:
- heavy, sore boobs. They *feel* bigger, partner says it's in my head, though :( 
- I have very slight cramping like 1/20th what my menstrual cramps are. Mostly when I first stand up from sitting a while, or switch positions.
- Bit achy on and off (but could be the stress and anxiety I've been under).
- slight spotting on three separate days. One wipe worth on 10DPO, 11DPO, and 15DPO. Dark brown or very very light pink :(

I will feel a lot better if I feel some real symptoms, I hope. And if this "spotting" goes for good.


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies, congrats :happydance: !!

Can I join too? I'm due December 27th after 27 months ttc and 4 m/c and have my 1st scan on monday, fingers crossed!!

4077girl - could your spotting be implantation possibly? Try not to worry about it, it can be really common.


----------



## pipsbabybean

:hi:hb!!

Wow 27 months
Massive congrats to you 
Wahoo Xmas baby x


----------



## Ducktales

Can I join too, edd 27th dec
We have had a long road getting here with ivf and icsi and 1 previous BFP which ended in a blighted ovum 2 years ago
I am petrified but have a scan at 6 weeks 4 days to see if we have a heartbeat
Only then will I let myself believe I am actually pregnant and might actually have a baby
X


----------



## Kalabear

Hello again! My symptoms are still the same sore bbs and some very slight cramps. I am trying not to stress too much :) I am so excited! This is our first! My DH has gotten so excited after it was confirmed by the doctor! I think he was just too nervous it wasn't true. 

4077girl - I spotted at 4 weeks 1 day a very small amount of brown when I wiped :( I thought there is no chance I was still pregnant. The next day took tests that were even stronger and went to the dr. She gave me progesterone tablets. The next day got my blood work and she said the numbers were good and to come back in two weeks! I have read that as long as your numbers double it is a good thing! I hope it turns out okay for us both!


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm on progesterone too- 100mg capsule 3 times a day- hopefully it helps. Yay for all of us


----------



## Hope115

Welcome new inbetweeners!!! And congrats to our LTTTC who finally made it to the first trimester boards!!! We were trying for eight months and that felt like forever!!! So happy for you!

Today I still have the light dull/ache like cramps but less than yesterday. Other than that just feeling a lil more tired ( but cant tell if its from the lil bean or the fact im working night shift this week) 

Does anyone have a pet that is acting different? I have a beagle and he keeps sniffing my "belly" ... He did that last time wih my chemcial and he started doing it agin... I know beagles have good scent but wow- maybe im just looki into it too much lol. He also usually likes his space when he sleeps but he hasnt left my side.


----------



## key24

Hi can I join the inbetweeners? I'm 5 weeks 2 days after over 3yrs trying & got pregnant on our 4th ivf cycle. I never had a bfp before until my test date on the 18th April. Because of the ivf I get a scan at just under 7 weeks although it's taking forever to get here - and I"ll find out if we're having 1 or 2!! My due date (I think) is 26th Dec.

In terms of symptoms I've had sore boobs for weeks, on & off cramping, some dizziness every now and again and a couple if night sweats - which is lovely!!

Looking forward to sharing the journey over the next few mths :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Defo massive congrats to the LTTTC !!! Wahooo lots of Xmas babies x


----------



## 4boys1girl

Good Morning! Found out a few days ago after 5 BFPs :) LMP puts me t Dec 30th as well, but other calculations put me at he 28th or 29th. I'll see the dr on May 13th. 

I am another Kat ;) I do alreaady have 4 beautiful children. Almost 3 yrs ago we were expecting and MC at 10wks :( I was devastated. Even though we were not TTC at the time, I accepted the pregnacy easily, and when I lost it, I realized I DID want another. We have been trying ever since with no luck, until now :) 

So, I would love to join the "inbetweeners" and first trimester boards. Hoping the is a happy healthy nine months for all of us
:happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

oh yes, my symptoms. Not really much of any yet. I thought AF was coming, but as days got closer to it, I got this weird "feeling" she would never show up. Had a FRER in the cabinet for about a year now but never let myself take it after too many dissapointments. Something just told me to take it and it would be positive. 
Other then "instinct" i guess, not too much. 
A little more tired, 
occasional tingling in boobs, 
feeling warm (almost feverish) at times, 
and once in a while a quick pass of nausea but it never lasts and I have not vomited.
As far as discharge...thicker and creamy at times, but not over abundant. ( I always thought I would have massive amounts if in early pregnancy, but I guess not)


----------



## pipsbabybean

4boys1girl said:


> Good Morning! Found out a few days ago after 5 BFPs :) LMP puts me t Dec 30th as well, but other calculations put me at he 28th or 29th. I'll see the dr on May 13th.
> 
> I am another Kat ;) I do alreaady have 4 beautiful children. Almost 3 yrs ago we were expecting and MC at 10wks :( I was devastated. Even though we were not TTC at the time, I accepted the pregnacy easily, and when I lost it, I realized I DID want another. We have been trying ever since with no luck, until now :)
> 
> So, I would love to join the "inbetweeners" and first trimester boards. Hoping the is a happy healthy nine months for all of us
> :happydance:

Hi Hun, wow 3 yrs, sorry about ur loss Hun
But I'm glad ur bk now 
Happy n healthy 9 months to u 
I'm also due the 28th by ov dates I think but lmp puts me at 25th so until scan who knows lol :happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

thanks "pips". I went 10 days early with my daughter. my others were right on time (one a few days late but i think hid edd was miscalculated). I do think I ovulated much later this past cycle, so who knows, maybe it will be a January but hoping not) ;)
still nervous but excited and can't wait for my appointment to see something definite.


----------



## Hope115

Welcome 4boys1girl !!!


----------



## KAT1984

Congratulations everyone with there BFP's sticky :dust: to us all. Is anyone else finding it really hard to believe i really can't believe i am actually pregnant. I couldn't hold it in any longer and told my best friend when we went out last night she is pregnant as well so was nice to have someone to talk to about it. 

I really wanted to tell my Mum but i am to nervous haha can you believe it im 28 and scared to tell my mum im pregnant haha.

4077girl if it makes you feel any better i spotted with my dd from about 14dpo till i was about 6 weeks pregnant like you say just brown and pink and i have a beautiful 2 year old now it is very common:hugs: try not to worry easier said than done i know. xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

O hun bless ya, tell ya mum! 
I've yet to tell my bf lol
Will soon!

I have a new symptom 
Burning nipples
Certainly didn't have this last time n lots of bloating today ! 
Lovely lol


----------



## KAT1984

pipsbabybean said:


> O hun bless ya, tell ya mum!
> I've yet to tell my bf lol
> Will soon!
> 
> I have a new symptom
> Burning nipples
> Certainly didn't have this last time n lots of bloating today !
> Lovely lol

Haha i don't know why i know she will be made up when i tell her and it's not like she didn't know i wanted another one lol. You haven't told your bf yet how have you managed that ?? I was going to wait a while to tell mine as well so not to get his hopes up but i caved and txt'd him a pic of my test haha.

Burning nipples was one of the first symptoms i had i kinda knew that i was then :thumbup:i have been having a few pains today well niggles i feel like i have kinda of pulled a muscle in my lower stomach is the only way to describe it. So have just got snug on the couch after putting my lo to bed with a glass of water and ice (haha loving it at the moment :shrug:) getting ready to watch some chick flicks as OH went out to watch the football, he's a Geordie and lives in Liverpool with me and Newcastle just got beat 6-0 by lpool so needless to say he's drowning his sorrows :haha: so i think i will start with Bridesmaids :dance: so rock and roll!! Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

KAT1984 said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> O hun bless ya, tell ya mum!
> I've yet to tell my bf lol
> Will soon!
> 
> I have a new symptom
> Burning nipples
> Certainly didn't have this last time n lots of bloating today !
> Lovely lol
> 
> Haha i don't know why i know she will be made up when i tell her and it's not like she didn't know i wanted another one lol. You haven't told your bf yet how have you managed that ?? I was going to wait a while to tell mine as well so not to get his hopes up but i caved and txt'd him a pic of my test haha.
> 
> Burning nipples was one of the first symptoms i had i kinda knew that i was then :thumbup:i have been having a few pains today well niggles i feel like i have kinda of pulled a muscle in my lower stomach is the only way to describe it. So have just got snug on the couch after putting my lo to bed with a glass of water and ice (haha loving it at the moment :shrug:) getting ready to watch some chick flicks as OH went out to watch the football, he's a Geordie and lives in Liverpool with me and Newcastle just got beat 6-0 by lpool so needless to say he's drowning his sorrows :haha: so i think i will start with Bridesmaids :dance: so rock and roll!! XxClick to expand...

O sorry Hun I ment best friend lol
Hubby was first to no hehe
Niggles r annoying but in a way great cos u no it's bubs bein busy hehe


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## KAT1984

pipsbabybean said:


> KAT1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> O hun bless ya, tell ya mum!
> I've yet to tell my bf lol
> Will soon!
> 
> I have a new symptom
> Burning nipples
> Certainly didn't have this last time n lots of bloating today !
> Lovely lol
> 
> Haha i don't know why i know she will be made up when i tell her and it's not like she didn't know i wanted another one lol. You haven't told your bf yet how have you managed that ?? I was going to wait a while to tell mine as well so not to get his hopes up but i caved and txt'd him a pic of my test haha.
> 
> Burning nipples was one of the first symptoms i had i kinda knew that i was then :thumbup:i have been having a few pains today well niggles i feel like i have kinda of pulled a muscle in my lower stomach is the only way to describe it. So have just got snug on the couch after putting my lo to bed with a glass of water and ice (haha loving it at the moment :shrug:) getting ready to watch some chick flicks as OH went out to watch the football, he's a Geordie and lives in Liverpool with me and Newcastle just got beat 6-0 by lpool so needless to say he's drowning his sorrows :haha: so i think i will start with Bridesmaids :dance: so rock and roll!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> O sorry Hun I ment best friend lol
> Hubby was first to no hehe
> Niggles r annoying but in a way great cos u no it's bubs bein busy heheClick to expand...



Haha ok that makes more sense :dohh: x



Heather.1987 Welcome and Congratulations i think i am the same as you in weeks going by when i ovulated. Don't worry hun cramping and spotting is all pretty normal in the early stages i've had cramping on and off and i spotted up to six weeks with my first and she was fine. Sticky dust to all of us!! xx


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm insane- I just bought another pack of tests and tested in the mall bathroom lol. The line is getting darker so I'm happy :happydance: my nurse thinks I'm 5 weeks, I think less. The first scan will set them straight ;-) I've been having dull aches occasionally the past few days. Nerve wracking always but I'm relaxed. My joints don't feel so happy though- wonder if that's a prego thing or is that too early? How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## want2bemommy

it makes me happy  much darker than before


----------



## Babylove13

I'd say ur def pregnant by the picture.


----------



## Babylove13

Anyone else NOT having much morning sickness?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## asmcsm

Still no morning sickness for me either. Hopefully it stays that way. Though I do get a little nauseous if I get too hot.


----------



## Hope115

No morning sickness here, just had a constant dull/ mild cramping in uterus and "pulling" sensation inside my hips.... But today Nothing!!!... Kinda has me a lil worried- i dont feel pregnant today like the last five days :( tryin not to worry and enjoy my time before the ms shows.


----------



## asmcsm

I had the pulling/cramping feeling the last few days but it stopped today for me too. I don't think you should worry too much. Though I understand how you feel since I totally don't know what to expect either.

AFM- I thought by boobs were sore before but today is the first day that they have hurt so much that I can barely stand to wear a bra. They just feel huge and so sensitive.


----------



## want2bemommy

No ms here. Sometimes I just feel blech when I walk into a store with a lot of smells, but that's it.


----------



## Hope115

I dont know about everyone else, but im absolutely loving that i have a lil person growing inside of me.... But ask me again in a few weeks when morning sickness sets in ;)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

good morning :) I t is definitely still hard to believe the tests. I feel like I won't be convinced until I see the little "blip" on screen, lol. 

No morning sickness here either :) Although I never had much with any of my pregnancies.

Spotting... I actually bled true blood regularly throughout 2 of my pregnancies and spotted alot during the others. Of course, I freaked out everytime, but I always called the dr., they always brought me in, just to be safe, and it was always ok. Was told "it does happen" and there is alot of bloodflow through the uturine area. especially after sex, there can be bleeding or spotting. Just keep an eye on it. Call if you feel like something is wrong and use your instinct.

Still waiting for my BB to "grow" and get sore ;) So far just a tingling here and there. Anyone notice change in areola yet? I forget how long that takes to happen.


----------



## 4boys1girl

ps...Heather...I LOVE your profile pic with the multiple tests :) I have a pic like that too.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Spoke it mw today , excited for my 1st appt 2weeks time mind but I don't mind
Same mw as last time and who delivered my dd so happy


----------



## Amylou12

Hi I just got my BFP today! I have been on honeymoon so unable to text, but I'm 5 weeks today! I think that makes me due on NYE! It hasn't really sunk in! My symptoms are feeling nausea and sore boobs and a wierd one but I have had a tension headache for a week (like when you feel like you are wearing a hat but your not if you know what I mean?) anyone heard of that before? Xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Amylou12 said:


> Hi I just got my BFP today! I have been on honeymoon so unable to text, but I'm 5 weeks today! I think that makes me due on NYE! It hasn't really sunk in! My symptoms are feeling nausea and sore boobs and a wierd one but I have had a tension headache for a week (like when you feel like you are wearing a hat but your not if you know what I mean?) anyone heard of that before? Xxxx


:hi: amylou
That's a nice honeymoon ending 
Congrats
I had tension headaches 2 days in a row before my bfp it's all hormone related hun


----------



## 4077girl

I'm definitely getting the morning sickness already! I must take after my mom. At first I thought I was just looking so hard for symptoms I was imagining it, but this is definitely real nausea! Thought I was going to throw up on my lap doing home from the store this morning. I seem to be getting it about 1.5-2 hours after eating. I wake up feeling fine. Just reminding myself it is a GOOD thing.


----------



## Hope115

Welcome amylou!!!!
4077girl- im sorry its already kicked in for u :(
4boys1girl- i feel like mine have gotten the slightest bit bigger, but the main thing... Sorry if tmi - my nipples look always erect... Even when they r not? Does that make sense? Lol


----------



## Oxygen7880

Can I join you ladies.

Symptoms so far are exhaustion, sore nipples, strange twinges in lower stomach and heavy bbs. I am also so hungry all the time. No m/s as yet.

Don't see midwife until 23rd May. 
Wish time would go faster so I knew everything was ok.


----------



## wickedpoison

Great thread! Got my BFP on 4/20 and I think my due date is December 27th. I have to make my doctors appointment this week but it sounds like most of the doctors out here won't see you until you're between week 7-9.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies can I join you? After 2 rounds of IVF we are finally pregnant following a 3 day transfer of two embies. My first scan is the 10th May, hoping everything is ok. I think my EDD is 31st Dec.

Symptoms so far are aching boobs (which feel enormous!), tiredness, cramps and pulling/tugging feeling and slight nausea. Some of these could be a result of or made worse by the progesterone.

Wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## key24

I know these first couple of weeks are going very slowly - but apparently we shoul make the most of minimal symptoms & not feeling too bad as it could all kick in from about 6 weeks onwards!! Sorry 4077girl that you've got sickness already - but like you say think of it as a good sign :)


----------



## Ducktales

My DH is waiting for my bbs to get bigger he helpfully told me this morning
What he doesn't know is that any sign of him putting his hand near these sore things, then I will bite him!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ducktales said:


> My DH is waiting for my bbs to get bigger he helpfully told me this morning
> What he doesn't know is that any sign of him putting his hand near these sore things, then I will bite him!

:haha: Mine keeps offering to weigh them (with his hands) to see how much they are growing day by day! Men :dohh:


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie 33 said:


> Ducktales said:
> 
> 
> My DH is waiting for my bbs to get bigger he helpfully told me this morning
> What he doesn't know is that any sign of him putting his hand near these sore things, then I will bite him!
> 
> :haha: Mine keeps offering to weigh them (with his hands) to see how much they are growing day by day! Men :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol!!!!
Mine haven't increased yet but am already a 34DD so not looking forward to it!


----------



## want2bemommy

Mine are only A cup, but feel them getting heavier. Bring it on Titty Faerie!


----------



## Amylou12

Congratulations to everyone! 
Ha ha duck tales mine are a 36F and they have already swollen and got heavy that's the one thing I'm worried about lol! X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Ducktales

But one thing I don't think our OH's are worried about!!!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

LOL...love this conversation...keep it going, it will make the time til out dr visits go quicker ;) I am so glad I wasn't doing the tww. I remember how tormenting that was. This seems not as bad bc I already got what I wanted and that was BFP!


----------



## Weebear

Can I join? I'm due 25th, based on the average 28 day cycle, but I think it'll be more like the 31st as my cycles are longer. Roll on 12 week scan to find out!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Weebear said:


> Can I join? I'm due 25th, based on the average 28 day cycle, but I think it'll be more like the 31st as my cycles are longer. Roll on 12 week scan to find out!

hi weebear...congrats :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Jut curious who has a lot of hunger already, or not? I feel full like a ate a huge meal, all the time. anyone else?


----------



## Hope115

Welcome newbies!!! 

Well i definately never had a problem with worrying about my bbs being too big lol (barely a B cup) but i am afraid about after... According to my aunts, the ladies in my family DEFLATE and end up smaller than there were before :/... Eek!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Im still eating everything!! Nervous for when i wont be able to.


----------



## want2bemommy

I had two days where I ate constantly, now I'm 50/50 with my appetite, and can't eat much in a meal. Lots of burps and mild indigestion so it's been interesting


----------



## Kalabear

Pinkie 33 said:


> Ducktales said:
> 
> 
> My DH is waiting for my bbs to get bigger he helpfully told me this morning
> What he doesn't know is that any sign of him putting his hand near these sore things, then I will bite him!
> 
> :haha: Mine keeps offering to weigh them (with his hands) to see how much they are growing day by day! Men :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha Pinkie! Mine too! :haha:

I have a scan on May 9th because of spotting last week. I am 5 weeks today! I can't wait! I am trying to keep busy but it is impossible! 

The symptoms have been so weird! From time to time I have very mild cramping ....is that usual? Very sore bbs and some slight nausea. I don't feel hungry for anything...nothing sounds good but then I feel so hungry? It is so strange! 

I am so happy to have you all to talk to!! :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

No appetite here! It's a good thing lol I still eat just not all the time hehe
I was the same with dd, 
Don't want anything sweet , it's god send really,

Hi new ladies


----------



## Pinkie 33

The appetite thing is weird. I feel like I've just eaten a 3 course meal and nothing really appeals. This is not a problem I've ever had before! I'm forcing myself to eat fruit even though I don't really fancy it. But after the effort its taken to get here I'm enjoying every symptom! :happydance:


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies!

I have been eating like crazy, bbs are feeling fuller but I cant tell if they are actually growing or not yet. Feeling really bloated. Everyone keeps telling me that you get bigger faster with your second child, so Im expecting to start getting tighter pants within a few weeks here, yikes! 

Love all these symptoms though, just a reminder that something special is inside me :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bumble b

can I join you???

i'm due 29th December with baby number 2 :thumbup:

i'm waiting for my early scan date to be confirmed as I have had 3 mc.

these early weeks go so slow, but i'm happy to make it to the 5's, 5 weeks and 1 day to be precise lol!!!

I have a little boy who was 2 at the beginning of april :D


----------



## 4boys1girl

bumble b said:


> can I join you???
> 
> i'm due 29th December with baby number 2 :thumbup:
> 
> i'm waiting for my early scan date to be confirmed as I have had 3 mc.
> 
> these early weeks go so slow, but i'm happy to make it to the 5's, 5 weeks and 1 day to be precise lol!!!
> 
> I have a little boy who was 2 at the beginning of april :D

Congrats :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Congrats bumble!!!


----------



## Ducktales

Yes I am having lots of cramping too
I think it is normal, but I have no idea as also had this when I had a blighted ovum last time but think it is just growing and stretching
X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yeh ducktales, cramping always makes me sit up n think hmmm
Just hoping babies stretching out in there making room like u sed


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yay i made it to 5 weeks and my bean is the size of an apple seed!!! Yay, does anyone know how far along until it would no longer be considered a chemical pregnancy? My last was a chemical so its on my mind alot this time but i think last time i only made it till 4w3d.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope115 said:


> Yay i made it to 5 weeks and my beQuestion:
> 
> 
> Hope... I found this... not sure how legit it is, but thought it was interesting..
> 
> 
> Up to How Many Weeks Is a Miscarriage Considered a Chemical Pregnancy?
> Answer:
> A chemical pregnancy is a confusing term for an early miscarriage in which the pregnancy stops developing before an ultrasound would show a gestational sac, thus meaning that the pregnancy can only be proven by checking hCG levels.
> 
> In a normally developing pregnancy, a transvaginal ultrasound would show a gestational sac by about 5 weeks after the last menstrual period, assuming a 28-day cycle. So, pregnancies that stop developing before about 5 weeks of gestational age would be considered chemical pregnancies. It is possible for a chemical pregnancy to draw out slightly longer than 5 weeks, however, if the pregnancy has stopped developing but the miscarriage bleeding doesn't begin right away.
> 
> Source:
> 
> Pagidas, Kelly and Lucia Larson. Medical Care of the Pregnant Patient. ACP Press, 2007. Accessed 1 Dec 2008an is the size of an apple seed!!! Yay, does anyone know how far along until it would no longer be considered a chemical pregnancy? My last was a chemical so its on my mind alot this time but i think last time i only made it till 4w3d.

Hope... I found this... not sure how legit it is, but thought it was interesting..


----------



## Hope115

Thanks so much 4boys1girl :)


----------



## key24

Ducktales / Heather I know what you mean about the cramping - I'm still getting it a lot and am 5+5 today but like you I'm taking it as a good sign that things are just progressing normally. 

Re appetite - I seem to be able to eat a lot more than normal and never seem to feel completely full at the moment! Does anyone else have that?? I don't know if that's the pregnancy or steroids I'm on for NK cells. At this rate I'm sure I'll be massive before I even get to 12 weeks!!


----------



## want2bemommy

I heard after 18dpo it's no longer a chemical but would be a miscarriage- not sure of the validity of that. I've been cramping ever so mildly for past week off and on. It's funny- when I cramp I worry, when I don't cramp I worry lol.


----------



## Hope115

I feel the same way about the cramping- nervous to feel it but worried when it goes away, but at least my bbs still hurt when the crampig stops which makes me feel better :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Same thing here, I cant wait for a couple months from now and we are all in the clear. FX for sticky beans for all of us!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Have we all experienced some kind of loss? I think we are so nervous (i know am) because I don't want to go through it again. A tad bit more nausea for me keeps me thinking positive. Not vomiting, but waves that come and go. Tryin to eat smaller more frequent meals. I haven't had camping, so now I am nervous that I don't and you all do :/
Once in a while a get a "pulling" feeling, depending on how I move and it freaks me out. I feel like if I stretch too much and the little bean isn't all the way attached, like I might dislodge it or something...Does that sound crazy?


----------



## OGD

I'd like to join as well. :)

As of right now, my due date is 12/29/13 but we're waiting for the first appointment to double confirm.


----------



## Amylou12

I'm so nervous, my last pregnancy was ectopic and I had to have methotrexate to end it :( I'm obsessively looking up symptoms on the net and worrying. Last time I had told family and a few friends and work but this time I'm keeping it just for me and my hubby until 12 weeks. 
Last night I woke up completely drenched in sweat and I still have this tension headache! My symptoms seem different to others! I do have sore boobs, Occassional waves of nausea and a tummy that I didn't think I would get till 5 months lol. 

I really hope all our beans stay put xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Amylou, I think your symptoms sound great
I think the chances of it being ectopic again are remote but I know it is hard after you have had a mc
Keep positive, if it is an ectopic you will know
How far along are you and do you have a reassurance scan booked? 
Xxx


----------



## Amylou12

Hi ducktales 

I am 5+2 - tbh I'm not planning on going to the GP for another 2 weeks. That may sound silly but in my mind that way when I go 
and get my early scan there should be something DEfinately there. I'm worried that if I go soon and have one there might be nothing there but then I won't know if it is just too early. If I wait till 7 or 8 weeks I will know there should be something, does that make sense??? 
Last time was complicated and my hopes were up and the I was down and then up again, I just couldn't stand them saying there isn't a heartbeat but it might be too early and then have to keep waiting to see. 

I know this probably seems very irrational!!! 

Lol! This pregnancy feels very different to the other. 
It's great to have you all to talk to as try as he might my hubby just doesn't understand!!! X


----------



## Ducktales

No it doesn't sound silly at all.
We were the same, we had a 7 week scan, only a sac with nothing inside, wait 10 days for a follow up to be told no hope a blighted ovum
This time it is a little ivf baby and they scan you at 6 weeks or so to see if it is all in the right place and is developing before you get signed off for normal midwife care.
I had symptoms with both this and my last pregnancy but as it was over 2 years ago I really don't remember my symptoms although I can't remember feeling this rubbish and sick so am hoping it is all good
I think if you are positive when you ovulated then a 7.5 week scan would show everything

You are right, partners don't get it- but they are not the ones feeling it and counting down the days to find out the news!
Good luck I am sure it will all be fine

Also hi to everyone else including the new joiners
Sorry I am rubbish at individuals but don't have a computer at the moment and find it a nightmare to update from my iPhone


----------



## Amylou12

Oh dear - it sounds like you have had a tough time :( my ectopic was almost 12 months ago. Anyway no more doom and gloom we are pregnant!!! And the odds are healthy babies will be here soon :) xxx


----------



## key24

Ducktales & amylou so sorry to hear about your experiences last time. But everything sounds good in terms of symptoms this time so fingers crossed you'll have a smooth sailing 9mths. I know it's impossible not to stress I'm counting days until my scan!!

Ducktales where was your ivf? We had a couple of failed cycles at guys but had sucess at lister when we egg shared & they identied my natural killer cell issue


----------



## want2bemommy

I had 2 early m/c too- but this one tested a definate positive about 5 days earlier than those and the symptoms are all different so hoping


----------



## Hope115

So kinda freaking out!!! Just got back from the gym and i have some brown-pink colored discharged. Called the doc but they said there is nothing i can do but lay down and if it stops they will see me in 3 weeks and if it turns bright red they will see me tomorrow to confirm miscarriage :(


----------



## Amylou12

Hope115 - spotting can be completely normal and it doesn't sound like a lot so try not to worry (easier said than done). It's a horrible waiting game to see what happens but there is nothing you can do except stay calm. How are you today? Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi key- I had mine at hammersmith, first time success which I was amazed at. We only get 1 try on NHS so thank god
My choices were guys or hammersmith but hammersmith worked out better location and shorter list
X


----------



## 4boys1girl

hope...how are u? please take it easy, we are thinking abut you. spotting can happen, so try not to stress and worry. browwn is better then red, right? hang in there :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Aw hope, praying everything is ok for you! 


I never had anything go wrong with my DD but reading so many women have had MC's or troubles makes me so worried. I have told some friends and family because I was excited but now Im not so sure I should have. I dont get my first scan until May 22nd which seems like forever away, I hope everything goes alright.


----------



## hakunamatata

Just popping in to say hi. Happy and healthy 9 to all. I'm due Jan 10 but who knows maybe that bugger will come early :haha: 

:hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## want2bemommy

Hopeful- how is it going?


----------



## FTMommy01

I took a test today just because I dont get a scan until the 22nd and I wanted to make sure my line keeps getting darker and darker...well I would say its pretty dark! LOL, it makes the control line look faint! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## want2bemommy

FTMommy01 said:


> I took a test today just because I dont get a scan until the 22nd and I wanted to make sure my line keeps getting darker and darker...well I would say its pretty dark! LOL, it makes the control line look faint! :haha:

ROFL, I've been doing the same thing


----------



## 4boys1girl

lol...me too! Haven't done one in a week so I thought I would check and WHAMMO...within seconds came a very bright pink line! Made me feel content :)


----------



## key24

Hope - how you feeling, hope you're doing ok?

I too took a test last week to make sure I hadn't imagined the first bfp :)

Heather same as you starting to feel a bit sick on and off, and had a funny dizzy spell briefly today. Anyone else experienced that?


----------



## asmcsm

FTMommy01 said:


> I took a test today just because I dont get a scan until the 22nd and I wanted to make sure my line keeps getting darker and darker...well I would say its pretty dark! LOL, it makes the control line look faint! :haha:

Hah! I do this about every other day just because I'm still in disbelief until my first apt!


----------



## broodybelle

Hi all. Can I join? I'm unexpectedly pregnant with number 2 (DS no.1 is nearly 11 months old) and due 28th December based on conception date. Still breastfeeding so don't have LMP date to go by. All a bit of a shock and never the plan to have two children 18 months apart but feel very blessed all the same. Nausea and tiredness no better than the first time round- not a welcome return at all.


----------



## FTMommy01

Welcome Broody :wave: at least they will be able to entertain each other at a certain age! My DD will be 4 by the time this next one is born, I wanted them a little closer together but didnt know TTC would take so long! Oh well, we are both blessed either way :thumbup:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am now feeling terrible for checking :( Like I am gonna jinx myself. I started having cramps today, no spotting, just cramps, but they hurt. I was thinking I should have never retested, now I am being punished :(
At least the cramping let up some...still there but not as painful. oh boy! 2 weeks of analyzing and wondering about every tiny thing my body does!


----------



## pipsbabybean

:hi: broody belle mass congrats on ur surprise :bfp:
I will have 2 under 2 just! Lol for like a week hehe


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope everything's ok 4boys1girl, maybe everything is just "readjusting"?!


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMommy01 said:


> Hope everything's ok 4boys1girl, maybe everything is just "readjusting"?!

Thanks FTMOMMY. Today I am feeling better. Sorry if tmi, but I am usually very regular as far "#2" is concerned. Yesterday I only had a very small bm in morning, that was somewhat constipated. I don't know if that was it, but this morning I am back to being "regular" and do feel much better.
Hopefully that was all it was. I see the dr on the 13th ... less then 2 weeks aactually, so I am tryin to stay positive until then. CM still creamy white ... yay! ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMOMMY.... how do you feel? I just realized we are both wks 5 days and we both got out BFPs on the same date....cool ;)


----------



## FTMommy01

I feel good! Not sick yet at least, just very tired all the time and boobs throb at times but it just reminds me that little bean is in there :winkwink: I dont get my scan until the 22nd, so I'm trying to just relax and hope the time goes by quickly! DH and I are taking our daughter to Disney World next week so that will definitely help the time fly by!


----------



## want2bemommy

I just woke up this morning nauseous... It feels so early so hopefully not a sign of bad ms to come! Also, for those with constipation a- I eat 3 prunes a day and its kept me regular


----------



## Hope115

Hi everyone... Thanks for your thoughts and kind words. Yesterday the pink discharge turned to watery/brown and today creamy white again!!! I mustof pushed a lil too hard at the gym i dont know how im ever gonna be brave enough to go back! The doc said it was too early for me to come in cuz they might not be able to see anything yet and dont want to cause unnecessary worry so as of now i dont have an appointment till he 23rd!!! 

FTMommy- can i go to disney with you to help pass the time lol!

I have been slightly constipated but dont know if i can actually take down prunes- do u think i could chug some prune juice and have the same effect?

I know we are all excitedly waiting for our first doc appointment- i cant wait to hear about everyones- it will also help pass the time since im thinking i go last. 

Want2bemommy- ms so soon- sounds like a great sign, hope it doesnt hit u too bad though.


----------



## want2bemommy

IMHO- prunes taste must better than prune juice- I was pleasantly surprised. Try them- you make feel the same way- they are sweet 

The ms is gone now- just a few hours worth so I can't complain


----------



## Hope115

Ok im gonna buy some prunes today then :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope....so glad you are still with us. I was beginning to worry. 

I am eatting so much fruit its ridiculous! lol. Tryin to keep the constipation away. 

I have developed a little routine and make sure I eat a full banana each day, drink a large glass of OJ and a large glass of milk. I also snack on other things throughout the day. I have had history of those charlie horse calf leg cramps in past pregnancies, and so I am trying to keep them away too. I have heard calcium and potassium does the trick. We will see. I haven't had one yet ;)


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hope115 said:


> Hi everyone... Thanks for your thoughts and kind words. Yesterday the pink discharge turned to watery/brown and today creamy white again!!! I mustof pushed a lil too hard at the gym i dont know how im ever gonna be brave enough to go back! The doc said it was too early for me to come in cuz they might not be able to see anything yet and dont want to cause unnecessary worry so as of now i dont have an appointment till he 23rd!!!
> 
> FTMommy- can i go to disney with you to help pass the time lol!
> 
> I have been slightly constipated but dont know if i can actually take down prunes- do u think i could chug some prune juice and have the same effect?
> 
> I know we are all excitedly waiting for our first doc appointment- i cant wait to hear about everyones- it will also help pass the time since im thinking i go last.
> 
> Want2bemommy- ms so soon- sounds like a great sign, hope it doesnt hit u too bad though.

Really glad your doing ok Hope :thumbup: I know what you mean about exercising. I did a work out towards the end of my tww and had to stop coz I felt so dizzy and like I was going to throw up. It was a normal work out for me too, nothing extra. Since I got my bpf I haven't worked out. I will hopefully feel more secure when I know things are all ok etc.

I don't see a midwife until the 23rd and then its only filling in paperwork etc.
I won't be having a scan until i am 12-14 weeks :wacko:
Feels like forever......this wait is torture!

No ms for me as yet. A little groggy is the mornings but after I eat it seems to pass. Boobs very tender and I am exhausted. Still eating loads....put on a couple of pounds already coz of it!...but I am fairly low weight to start with so won't hurt. May come in handy if I do start suffering with ms. I did read that it tends to start approx 2 weeks after the lmp was due. This is Sat for me so time will tell.

Glad all you ladies seem to be doing ok :happydance:


----------



## Amylou12

Hope - so glad everything is ok. I have had a little panic last few days and it sounds similar. I wiped yesterday morning and it was slightly pink and then in the evening I wiped and it was a bit brown. That's it though, nothing in my knickers or anything. I have started cramping a bit last few days, not really painful just noticeable so I think it may just be everything moving around down there! Woke up this morning feeling very sick and I was so pleased! I'm sure that will change! 

Im having the opposite problem to constipation! Every morning! It's like I get diarreah instead of sickness! Love having the symptoms though, it's reassuring, if this tension headache ever goes I will panic! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Amylou12

Can I ask what does your morning sickness feel like? At the min I feel like I have got off a roundabout is that what it feels like for everyone? X


----------



## Hope115

I havent had morning sickness yet :(

Heather- im a nurse too!! I work today and tomorrow 12 hour shifts- i havent been sick yet but extremely tired and that makes for a very long day. What kind of nurse r u? Im a neonatal intensive care nurse :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> I havent had morning sickness yet :(
> 
> Heather- im a nurse too!! I work today and tomorrow 12 hour shifts- i havent been sick yet but extremely tired and that makes for a very long day. What kind of nurse r u? Im a neonatal intensive care nurse :)

I'm envious! I want to study to be a NICU nurse too! NOT because "babies are cute" on the contrary, I think nicu work has got to be one of the most challenging specialties out there. Our nursing program takes us to Kapiolani on Oahu but no nicus on Maui yet :-(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## asmcsm

The little pulling feeling in my uterus came back this morning, woke me up at 7 and couldn't get back to sleep. It's an annoying feeling but I just remind myself that it's just the little bean growing :). Also, I have noticed my memory has been horrible this week! Anyone else feeling like they keep forgetting more little things here and there?


----------



## FTMommy01

asmcsm, yes! I thought theres no way Im having "pregnancy brain" already, but it sure feels like it!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Heather.1987 said:


> Glad youre ok hope! :happydance:
> 
> Ive been having diahrea too....but i get cramps when ever i need to pee, poop, or fart :blush:
> 
> Ive been getting ms only in the morning....ive heaved a few times this morning :happydance:.....excited since miscarriage lowers ms, but not excited i work 12 hours today and tomorrow (im a nurse, so three 12 hour shifts a week)

Heather...I know how you feel. I am a nurse too, but I was working nights :( I blamed my aweful shifts on not being able to conceive. I started working from home in November and "VWUALA" ...Pregnant:) just remember to take it easy and try (i know its tough) but takes breaks when you can ;)


----------



## Hope115

Yea i work rotating shifts and i happen to get lucky and get amonth and a half of days when i got preggo.

Want2bemommy-this is crazy but i work at Kap!!! But shhhhh no one knows im preggo yet. 
Ha, very small world!!!


----------



## asmcsm

FTMommy01 said:


> asmcsm, yes! I thought theres no way Im having "pregnancy brain" already, but it sure feels like it!

Oh yay! I'm glad I'm not the only one! Not that I wish you would lose your memory lol, I just thought am I crazy or am I forgetting a lot of stuff lately?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kalabear

Hello ladies! I finally got my ticker going.....so excited!! :) 

Hope I am happy to hear everything is okay! The same thing happened to me last week....after taking it easy the spotting stopped for me too! 

As for symptoms I keep waking up at 4 or 5 in the morning unable to sleep! About half the time I fall back to sleep for a nap later in the morning otherwise I stay awake. I am trying to go to bed earlier but it isn't working....do you think is is normal? Also, I have just a general uneasy feeling throughout the day...tired and at times feel nausea. But I don't mind one bit! Bring on the ms! I feel strange hoping for it but it will seem more real to me! Lol! 

I am so excited for June! Out of the 1st trimester and able to tell people about it! We are moving back to the States in June too! We have been trying to hold off on telling anyone at home to make it a nice surprise for them....I just wish June were here now :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Heather.1987 said:


> Wow, 3 of us nurses? Cool!

very cool. I am an orthopedic certified nurse and worked on the ortho/neuro unit of out hospital for 8 1/2 years. always worked the night shift :( technically I still work there, but I am per diem now, and they never need me, lol. but I am glad. I would feel awful if I messed up my sleep pattern and exhausted myself and something happened. as it is, i m/c while working nights there and i always wonder about that.

kala...congrats. what state are you from? I don't think I could ever old off until June, lol. I can't believe I made it a whole week and half!


----------



## 4boys1girl

can't sleep? lol... am opposite...in bed by 7:30pm and sleep til 8am...and have a hard time dragging myself up then, lol


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> Yea i work rotating shifts and i happen to get lucky and get amonth and a half of days when i got preggo.
> 
> Want2bemommy-this is crazy but i work at Kap!!! But shhhhh no one knows im preggo yet.
> Ha, very small world!!!

Holy moly lol! Don't worry- mums the word. I wouldn't be going until jan 2014, but if my bean makes it I'd have a newborn so I'd take that semester off. Do you love it? They are still arguing a new hospital here that would have a NICU but nothing yet


----------



## want2bemommy

FTMommy01 said:


> asmcsm, yes! I thought theres no way Im having "pregnancy brain" already, but it sure feels like it!

Lol I've been clumsy and forgetful too- yesterday I dumped a whole box of cereal out on the counter by accident


----------



## want2bemommy

Anyone having any cravings/aversions yet? I don't want sweets- which is odd for me.. No chocolate, cookies, nothing. I even turned down cake yesterday


----------



## asmcsm

I have had some aversions to ice cream. Which is crazy since it's been around 90-95 degrees around here. It looks good but once I actually take a bite I just really don't want to eat anymore. However I've been wanting salty foods, which didn't work out so well for me yesterday when I ate a few tortilla chips and got instant heartburn


----------



## Amylou12

I still have brown blood when I wipe :-s still not enough to mark my knickers and it's only after I have been the loo. Taking comfort in the symptoms. I have had it for three days now but not getting any worse. Any thoughts? Not been to the doc yet as I know there is nothing anyone can do, but I may go this week to see if I can get HCG levels done. Feeling more pregnant every day though. Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on what it may be? Xxx


----------



## Kalabear

4boys1girl- thank you! and congratulations to you! I'm so sorry to hear about your previous m/c. I am a teacher currently teaching English but at home I am a special needs teacher. We are from Indiana. I actually can't believe we haven't told anyone yet but it helps being in China and not talking to them but once a week. We told some of our friends here....so I think that helped me :haha:
We are beyond excited! This is our first! 

Amylou - I had the same thing last week. I think the thing that worked the best for me was resting as much as possible. When I was home I was constantly laying down. I'm not sure what causes it but after countless hours researching online it seems as though it is somewhat common and not a huge worry unless you are also having bad cramping. I went to the doctor which helped to ease my mind. I hope it stops soon for you!


----------



## Amylou12

I'm having a sofa day today, so maybe that will help. Sometimes there is nothing at all, so I think it's going to ease off. Had very bad sickness today so I'm sure everything is fine! I've had a read and it seems like maybe the brown discharge could be everything just settling in :) feeling positive xxx


----------



## Hope115

Amylou- i had it for 2 1/2 days after goin to the gym and after two days of laying around on the couch it finally stopped. Rest! And hydate :) for me i think i over did it, for u it does sound like lil bean is settling :)

So far i havent been forgetful and havent had any food adversions or ms... But i do have loads of heartburn already! Beside some heartburn, my boobs looking a lil different and maybe just a lil bit of soreness on the sides, a lil constipation, missed period with initial mild cramping- i dont really have any other symptoms :/ - and those i really had to look hard for, if i didnt know i was preggo then i might not even notice.

Ahhh i wish 8w3d was here already so i can see my lil bean and stop worrying so much...does anyone else not feel as pregnant as it seems everyone else feels? :/


----------



## want2bemommy

I go may 17th- an eternity away!! Ill be 6+5 by my calculations, 7+5 by theirs- but I know when I DTD so I'm guessing mine is right- hopefully they will see something  my boobs are sore, small pulling and aches off an on in uterine area, napping like its my job, and giggling uncontrollably  a little nausea/ indigestion mixed in for fun- and I'm not very hungry until I lay down in bed at night lol


----------



## asmcsm

Hope115 said:


> Ahhh i wish 8w3d was here already so i can see my lil bean and stop worrying so much...does anyone else not feel as pregnant as it seems everyone else feels? :/

I haven't been feeling very pregnant. I have some of the symptoms, but they don't seem that strong, at least this week. They kinda come in little spurts. I think the biggest one that worries me is that I haven't had any morning sickness which most of the women in my family have had during pregnancy.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope115 said:


> Amylou- i had it for 2 1/2 days after goin to the gym and after two days of laying around on the couch it finally stopped. Rest! And hydate :) for me i think i over did it, for u it does sound like lil bean is settling :)
> 
> So far i havent been forgetful and havent had any food adversions or ms... But i do have loads of heartburn already! Beside some heartburn, my boobs looking a lil different and maybe just a lil bit of soreness on the sides, a lil constipation, missed period with initial mild cramping- i dont really have any other symptoms :/ - and those i really had to look hard for, if i didnt know i was preggo then i might not even notice.
> 
> Ahhh i wish 8w3d was here already so i can see my lil bean and stop worrying so much...does anyone else not feel as pregnant as it seems everyone else feels? :/

hope..it's similar for me..I have to look hard for symptoms. Other then hunger and exhaustion not to much of any. If I am busy enough, I can even sometimes forget that I am preggo. This morning the "queesy" feeling did linger a bit longer then usual though. Sometimes I get nervous if I don't "feel" pregnant at that moment. I was thinking, I have my appointment on the 13th. I will only be 7wks and 2 days. I hope they can see something.


----------



## key24

I think ms us starting to kick in for me a bit. I woke up about 2am last night and thought I was going to be sick, almost heaving, had to eat some sweets to try and get rid of the feeling and go back to sleep. Even today an still feeling a bit rubbish - but no actual sickness yet which at least is something!

I've got my scan on Weds when I'll be 6+6 can wait to see that everything is ok :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Why do I torture myself? I took a test yesterday and day before at 5 weeks, and it's lighter, but still very much positive. Both tests were the same shade (didn't lighten over two days) so I'm hoping its just because its a different box with less dye... They were answer tests, I've used them all along- maybe ill try FRER- I still feel very much prego/ heartburn and super sore boobs... Argh lol


----------



## want2bemommy

So I took a FRER with SMU, only holding it for an hour- and it's darker than ever- trauma averted for the moment lol. At first I thought the line was still light, but then realized I was reading it backwards- so the test line actually popped up first and was darker lo
l


----------



## 4boys1girl

want2bemommy, glad its still dark for you :) I am holding out out on testing again as I don't want to torture myself, lol. i go to the dr next monday, so hopefully i can make it until then. Seems we all like to do this, he he


----------



## OGD

asmcsm said:


> Hope115 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh i wish 8w3d was here already so i can see my lil bean and stop worrying so much...does anyone else not feel as pregnant as it seems everyone else feels? :/
> 
> I haven't been feeling very pregnant. I have some of the symptoms, but they don't seem that strong, at least this week. They kinda come in little spurts. I think the biggest one that worries me is that I haven't had any morning sickness which most of the women in my family have had during pregnancy.Click to expand...

I haven't had any morning sickness either, really. I do get waves of nausea in the afternoon, but never throw up. I'm thankful it hasn't kicked in yet!

Also, had some brown spotting today with a hint of red. :( waiting until tomorrow to call my doctor.


----------



## Hope115

The last one i took was the day after my missed period and it was very dark... So after that i promised myself i would no longer test or temp and left it with a dark line and high temp rise... It just stressed me out too much and i realized not worth the stress. Every now n then i think about running out to take a test "just one more time" but then read other ppls post about it iust causing worry so change my mind and keep my house test free lol


----------



## OGD

Hope, the stress isn't worth it! There have been many times where I've wanted to take another test, but the more I took, the more anxious I felt! Lol best to leave them at the store. :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I won't take anymore- but the two left in the box are taunting me lol


----------



## 4boys1girl

I have one under the bathroom cabinet too. I don't want to use it...but we'll see ;)


----------



## Hope115

No more taking tests!!!! Give them to a friend that is trying lol. I feel so much better now that im no longer testing.


----------



## asmcsm

Woke up this morning to some light pink barely there spotting but its gotten darker and there's more :(. Still not bright red but it's worrying me.


----------



## FTMommy01

Oh no Asm, prayers for you! Hopes its nothing! Any cramping or anything?!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hey ladies, I was wondering how many of u have had brown cm now?
I have .. More so today, didn't with my dd, tis so worrying x


----------



## Amylou12

Hi pipsbabybean

I have had it for 5 days. It's gotten less over the last day, not every time I go the loo but occasionally it's there when I wipe. I honestly think its just everything getting settled in. I am 6 + 1. I did a test today, not tested for over a week and I was comforted by the strong line. My symptoms are still here too. I am worried of course but seen as there is nothing I can do I'm waiting it out and as long as it doesn't get red and heavier I won't be overly concerned. Haven't been to docs yet going wait it out and go and have an early scan in a few weeks. I had an ectopic last time and I had very heavy red blood with that. 

I'm sure it's fine, but go see a doctor if you are concerned xxxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Amylou12 said:


> Hi pipsbabybean
> 
> I have had it for 5 days. It's gotten less over the last day, not every time I go the loo but occasionally it's there when I wipe. I honestly think its just everything getting settled in. I am 6 + 1. I did a test today, not tested for over a week and I was comforted by the strong line. My symptoms are still here too. I am worried of course but seen as there is nothing I can do I'm waiting it out and as long as it doesn't get red and heavier I won't be overly concerned. Haven't been to docs yet going wait it out and go and have an early scan in a few weeks. I had an ectopic last time and I had very heavy red blood with that.
> 
> I'm sure it's fine, but go see a doctor if you are concerned xxxx

Thanks Hun, I did read somewhere at 6 weeks the placenta is attaching itself..
Ob may cause bleeding , n also around af due time which mine kinda worked out to be, 
I don't have many symptoms either unlike with my dd , I no every pg is diff to say the least this one is sooooo different x


----------



## want2bemommy

Why is it with certain symptoms we freak out (uterine twinges/tugging, etc) and when they go away or lessen we freak out? And by we I mean me lol. seriously. I know I should be thrilled to be feeling better, but then it scares me lol


----------



## Amylou12

I know how you feel! Hated feeling sick and today I haven't and I want to feel sick again! 

Can I ask do any of you ladies wear contacts? Since before my BFP my eyes have been itching and my contact lenses really feel uncomfortable. I googled it and unexpectedly found out that pregnancy can affect your eyes?? Going to have to buy some decent specs! 

Pipsbabybean, try to relax (I know!) x


----------



## Amylou12

Wanttobemommy I'm 6+1 too :) x


----------



## want2bemommy

Amylou12 said:


> Wanttobemommy I'm 6+1 too :) x

My ticker lies lol/ I keep forgetting to change it. Going off of conception, I'm 5 weeks exactly. I won't update it though until I go for my scan on the 17th  I wish I was further along- the whole first trimester scares me :-/


----------



## 4boys1girl

amylou ... my contacts do bother me too. I think the shape of your eye changes or something. I just deal with it as I hate to wear my glasses.

want2bemommy :) I think even the dr will count your weeks gestation from the 1st day of your last period. They don't usually use conception date. Full term pregnancy is 40 weeks, counting from the 1st day of your last period...so your ticker is probably right :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Just wanted to say I wont be very talkative for the next week, we are leaving for Florida tomorrow morning :happydance:taking our 3 year old to Disney! Didnt want you guys to think I left the board!


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMommy01 said:


> Just wanted to say I wont be very talkative for the next week, we are leaving for Florida tomorrow morning :happydance:taking our 3 year old to Disney! Didnt want you guys to think I left the board!

Have fun FTMOMMY! she's going to love it :) took my daughter when she was 2, and I believe it or not, she still remembers it (she is 4.5 now).


----------



## Hope115

Have fun at disney!!!


----------



## Hope115

Hello ladies, how is everyone feeling today? I think i might be starting to get a lil ms- feeling a lil queasy but mostly only when i have an empty stomach.


----------



## want2bemommy

Feeling tired. Napping a lot- boobs feeling funny more often, and random moments of feeling "green" but no bad nausea. T-9 days until my scan


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi girls...must be the 6wk mark because queezyness is definitly on the rise hear too ;) If I am not feeling queezy...I am STARVING! I always feel like I haven't eaten, and when I eat until I am full, about half hour later i have hunger pains again. I don't know if I should just keep eating, or not eat :/ Monday is the OB for me, they usually do a vaginal us, so I am hoping to see a tiny healthy baby with a beating heart :) (That part will forever make me nervous.) BBs are different FOR SURE! Nips are looking large and changing color, also very sore and full feeling (like they are full of milk already).
I am hoping the weekend flies by. My DD has dance competition on Saturday, MothersDay Sunday, and then Monday :)


----------



## Amylou12

My brown discharge has turned to Dark red and heavier than before, think its over for the 2nd time, symptoms have started to disappear. Gutted, back to the beginning, maybe third time lucky. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancies ladies :) x


----------



## Oxygen7880

Amylou12 said:


> My brown discharge has turned to Dark red and heavier than before, think its over for the 2nd time, symptoms have started to disappear. Gutted, back to the beginning, maybe third time lucky. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancies ladies :) x

I am soo sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Amylou I hope not , go to ur epu, will u get a scan ? Sorry huni x


----------



## Amylou12

Thank you -off to docs this afternoon who should refer me to epu to double check but pretty sure it's gone - just have to try again at least we do seem to catch straight away, that's one positive xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lets us no huni, will be thinking of u, x


----------



## bellezzajess

Hi ladies, sorry to join in so late. My calculated due date is December 26th, but based on my ultrasound yesterday, it is December 28th. 

Also, this board seems much more active than the Christmas babies board.


----------



## Hope115

Amylou- im soooo sorry u r going through this, let us know how ur doc appointment goes and we will be thinking of you!


Bellezzajess- welcome to our thread- always looking for a new and active poster :) - im jealous u got an ultrasound already!!!! Lol i got two more weeks to wait... Tell us how it all went and help us pass the time till ours ;)


----------



## Amylou12

Hey ladies 

I have a scan on tues (that's the earliest I could get an appointment) bleeding stopped now. Didn't pass any clots, but pretty sure it's lost. Will find out for sure tues. thank you for your good wishes :) x


----------



## Hope115

Amylou- there is still some hope, my best friend bled her entire pregnancy- the bleedin slowed by the second trimester and then picked back up in the last trimester, she was considered high risk because of this but delivered a healthy baby girl 6 weeks ago. Will be thinking of u and hope the time goes by as quick as possible till ur scan.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Glad uve got a scan amylou, 
Thinking of u, shame it's not until Tuesday ,
But like hope sed it can happen n everything be fine x


----------



## Hope115

I am SOOOOOOooooooo TIRED all the time and feel like im missin out on life at the moment! Going to dinner tonight with friends as "designated driver" so no one will question why im not drinking, just want to enjoy myself but im sooo tired... Im hope im good company.


----------



## Hope115

Happy mothers day everyone :)


----------



## Kalabear

Amylou - I'm so sorry you are going through this. 


Happy Mother's Day ladies!! I hope you all had a great day! 


We went to the doctor again as I have been having some slight issues.....they diagnosed me with hyperthyroidism! As soon as I started the medicine the spotting stopped! I hope it was caught early enough not to do too much damage! So thankful to the doctors! Any of you ladies have this or any experience with it? 

That being said ms is in full swing....whoa!! Haven't thrown up but I'm miserable and I don't mind one bit! :) I keep taking that as a good sign! How are all you doing?


----------



## Oxygen7880

Kalabear said:


> Amylou - I'm so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day ladies!! I hope you all had a great day!
> 
> 
> We went to the doctor again as I have been having some slight issues.....they diagnosed me with hyperthyroidism! As soon as I started the medicine the spotting stopped! I hope it was caught early enough not to do too much damage! So thankful to the doctors! Any of you ladies have this or any experience with it?
> 
> That being said ms is in full swing....whoa!! Haven't thrown up but I'm miserable and I don't mind one bit! :) I keep taking that as a good sign! How are all you doing?

Glad they caught the issue in good time hun and the spotting has stopped.

MS here too. Not been sick but felt sick since Wed of last week. I am exhausted (slept 14 hrs last night!) and feeling pretty awful. But I know its for the best reason :thumbup:
Only work part time but finding that hard enough as it is! I just have zero energy. First tri is tough going eh!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope u ladies r doin ok, got my booking appt this week at long last! Hoping to find bubas heartbeat this week on the Doppler,,if not ill keep trying lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

I made this little banner ladies,
What do u think 

https://i.imgur.com/xBAbLRp.gif

Follow the link n copy the bb code

https://www.mybannermaker.com/proce...zNyI7czoxMDoib3ZlcmxheWFtdCI7czoyOiIzMCI7fQ==

If you stick that in your sig it should work, let me no what u think I could change it?
Regarding dates and things
I'm bored lol


----------



## bellezzajess

Hope115 said:


> Bellezzajess- welcome to our thread- always looking for a new and active poster :) - im jealous u got an ultrasound already!!!! Lol i got two more weeks to wait... Tell us how it all went and help us pass the time till ours ;)

My OB told me that they usually schedule the first ultrasound around 13 weeks and I was like, "Do I really have to wait that long?" And since he could tell I was anxious, he let me go get a dating ultrasound, which you can get as early as 7 weeks. So I went the next day! :) I saw and heard the baby's heartbeat, which did wonders for my anxiety... although I am still a little nervous. I probably won't stop worrying until I have the little guy or girl safely in my arms in December, but then a whole new level of worrying will start!


----------



## Hope115

Morning sickness or rather all day sickness is definitely here... But so far i dont mind but im sure its gonna get much worse... I feel the worst at the end of my long 12 hour shift work day- between trying not to close my eyes and fall asleep and the constant burping, im swallowing constantly to try not to vomit... Eek no one knows at work yet so if i vomit (being nicu nurses) they would all definitely find out. And im having major heartburn... Which i cant believe it is this bad already???

Amylou- how r u doing, have been thinking of u.

Kalabear- im glad u found out what was going on... A coworker of mine has thyroid problems and is ok as long as she takes her meds but im not too educated on it during pregnancy. Make sure u ask ur doctor all about it as im sure u already have ;) and keep us posted :)


Pipsbabybean- i LOVE the banner !!! Im using my phone right now and having trouble but next time im on my computer im adding it.. Thanks!!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

hi girls :flower:
had my OB visit today :) not sure I should still be considered an "inbetweener" though. Acording to my last AF, I should be 7wks2dys. But baby only measured 5wks6days. Baby was good and we saw the heart beat and faintly heard it too. My concern is my progesterone level. I had to have one drawn bc of the last mc. I may need supplements. I just hope we can catch it before anything happens. If progesterone drops, the pregnancy is at risk. So I had all blood drawn today and hopefully results in a couple of days. fingers crossed the levels are good and if not, I get put on something pronto to prevent future mc. Also, doc wanted to see me back in 2 wks instead of 4...i know this is just a precaution, but I am sooo nervous. I will go back i on the 23rd ( alittle less then 2wks). I will be praying things stay ok, please pray too.


----------



## Hope115

4boys1girl - u will always be an inbetweener :) ur follow up scan is on the same day as my first... Hoping the times flys by!! Will be thinking of u.


----------



## Kalabear

:hugs: thanks ladies for the support!!

4boys1girl you are in my prayers!! I hope your progesterone level is nice and high! I'm on progesterone tablets and they seem to work very quickly if you do end up needing them. :hugs:

Pipsbabybean - I love the banner! Well done!!

Well I am going to do some online shopping today for sea bands and a Doppler!! I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat!!


----------



## Kalabear

Oh no! My banner didn't work

Going back to test again!


----------



## Kalabear

:happydance: Think I got it!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope115 said:


> 4boys1girl - u will always be an inbetweener :) ur follow up scan is on the same day as my first... Hoping the times flys by!! Will be thinking of u.

4boys1girl I hope it will all be fine and they can do something quickly if needs be , 

I agree with hope ill always be part of the group ... X


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi Friends!!

I am finally back from vacation! It was a blast but man on man MS has hit me too! Such bad timing! I have not been throwing up at all but definitely nauseous throughout the whole day. So funny how so many of us started experiencing it at the same time. Guess its a good thing :thumbup:

My first scan is exactly one week from today, super excited!!

Amylou, so sorry to hear your going through all of this...any new news??


----------



## 4boys1girl

My progesterone level came back at 18.19. They said that was good. They don't do hcg quant with a pre-natal panel...that's weird! Nurse didn't seem to know much and said shell have doctor call me tomorrow to answer my questions. For now I am comfortable knowing the number is "ok". I will ask to have the beta added to labs already drawn, then to have them both rechecked with next bloodworm. It will ease my mind knowing the numbers are climbing, and not dropping (like I think the progesterone is). For now I feel good...still no spotting or bleeding. Until I hit 12 weeks....I am going to be nervous and over- analyze everything!


----------



## Hope115

FTMommy- welcome back!!!!

4boys1girl- keep us posted! Will be thinking of u. I got my progesterone level done and my doc siad he was happy as long as the number was greater than 10... And that was for 7 days after ovulation to check to see if i was even ovulating, since we had been tying for eight month, tempting and using ovulating kits but wasnt getting pregnant and the one time we did ended in a chemical. Other than that im not too sure about it or how fast it should rise. My progesterone came back 24 (i really have no clue what it means other than i ovulated... i got my bfp shortly after... So i definitely ovulated)


----------



## Hope115

How r the inbetweeners doing???

Amylou- any new news, have been thinking of u?
4boys1girl- any updates?
Kalabear- any new updates with ur thyroid? R the meds working?

Today im a lil worried becuz my ms seems to have stopped today :/ trying not to think too much into it.


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115- mine feels almost non existent but now I've got twins


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope...going for another scan Monday...just as a precaution. My progesterone was 18.19. They are adding beta hcg to labs and when I told him I started the progesterone cream, he wanted me on crinone vaginal gel instead and another scan Monday. I didn't start the Crinone gel because I read the insert and there are side effects I don't like the sound of. I am still using my cream. I still have symptoms, feeling exhausted and queenly at times. No spotting, mild cramping but thinking that's just from changes. Thanks for asking. I did notice that the buster I keep myself then I don't notice my symptoms....then I worry. Buts think my mind is just acting nuts.
Want2bemomy?..yay congrats on twins....how exciting...we're u on fertility mess, or did it just happen? Do twins run in ur family? They run in mine and I always wanted twins :)


----------



## Kalabear

4boys1girl - Things sound good with your symptoms! I hope the scan goes well Monday!
want2bemommy - I am so happy for you! That is so exciting! 
Hope - My ms comes and goes. Some days the nausea is so bad I cry and beg to throw up. Then today I tried to get ahead of the storm by eating a small muffin before I even left bed. I have continued snacking today. I'm not sure it isn't bad today or that I ate the the ms isn't too bad. 

I am so happy because all spotting has stopped and the medicine seems to be working well for my thyroid :happydance:

I hope you guys are going well!


----------



## want2bemommy

4boys1girl said:


> Hope...going for another scan Monday...just as a precaution. My progesterone was 18.19. They are adding beta hcg to labs and when I told him I started the progesterone cream, he wanted me on crinone vaginal gel instead and another scan Monday. I didn't start the Crinone gel because I read the insert and there are side effects I don't like the sound of. I am still using my cream. I still have symptoms, feeling exhausted and queenly at times. No spotting, mild cramping but thinking that's just from changes. Thanks for asking. I did notice that the buster I keep myself then I don't notice my symptoms....then I worry. Buts think my mind is just acting nuts.
> Want2bemomy?..yay congrats on twins....how exciting...we're u on fertility mess, or did it just happen? Do twins run in ur family? They run in mine and I always wanted twins :)

No they don't run in my family- I hyperovulated so quite a surprise  completely natural too


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? 

My nausea has been progressively getting stronger. I got sea-bands and I thought they were working. This morning after my shower I threw up! I did a little bit gain at work at lunch time. It is starting to feel more real. I can tell this next month is going to be tough but it is all worth it. I was struggling a bit to go to work a 12 hour day teaching and texted my mom (I had told my parents last week after I found out about my hyperthyroidism because my mom has hypo and thought she could help me). She replied "hang in there....the love you get at the end of it all is soo worth it!" 

I cried! It helps me to get through the day feeling so sick! I hope this helps with you ladies :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi kalabear, how's u feelin? Sorry ms is kicking ur ass
I've Had a few bad days this week but seem to be escaping it

Nice words from ya mum there, and so very true
X


----------



## 4boys1girl

aww....so sorry about ur ms kala. nausea takes it's peak mostly when i am hungry, then when i eat i feel a bit better. still have not vomited. my main symptom is till exhaustion....so tired i cant seem to function and get anything done. i am only glad i dont have to work nights anymore as that would probably kill me! hang in ther...it is definitly worth it ;) 
want2bemommy...how ar you feeling with ur twins? do u feel like your bump is popping out faster since it is 2? are your symptoms worse with 2? so fantastic that you have 2 :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I've never really been prego with one, so I'm not sure how this is different. I had morning sickness from week 5 till week 6, Then woke up the morning of the scan feeling fine. Actually really nervous. But then saw the heartbeats so I know it's ok. I still just feel tired, slightly achy boobs, barely any nausea but not really hungry. I'm hoping ms doesn't come back with a vengeance. My friend is an OB/GYN, so I can ask questions whenever I need to, and he said sometimes that happens.


----------



## Hope115

I am sitting here deep breathing trying not to vomit lol!!! It sucks but i was worrid the other day cuz my ms disappeared but it is definitely back with a vengence! I havent vomited yet but think maybe i would feel better if i just did? Has anyone had to call out sick from work yet?


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww Hun hope ur ok hope?
I had a funny few mins early had a hot flush and the shakes, I was just making dinner so ate up quick n felt better, 
Thinking the ms is moving on now thank god
But I'm still so hungry


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hiya ladies. Good to catch up with how you're all doing.

I feel sick pretty much everyday but not been sick. Only thing that helps is if I eat but obv has to be something I can stomach. This seems to change day by day. The thought of eating the same as I did yest for example makes me feel very queasy! Wierd how you can be nauseous but hungry! Makes it hard to plan meals.
The worst thing for me is the complete exhaustion. It's overwhelming. Just the effort of taking a shower is hard. My life is pretty much made up at the mo of getting through work the best I can and then eating and sleeping. 
I haven't been awake past 9.30pm (mostly 8.30pm) for over 2 weeks now.
I wouldn't change it of course but I am finding first tri really hard.

Hope: I haven't missed work yet but some days I don't know how I have managed it and felt like I could just drop to the floor. My boss doesn't really talk about my pregnancy so I don't feel like I could take any time off.

How ru all finding first tri and is it better/worse than you expected (or had previously).


----------



## Hope115

In the last two days i have eaten 3 watermelon! Lol its the only thing i can eat other than some pasta.. And iv been able to drink apple juice. Even drinkin just water makes me nausous ! So im trying to stay hydrated- oh n iv been eating popcycles- i think the "coldness" helps if that makes sense, i had to call out sick last week two days from dry heaving all the time and am worried this is just the beginning- hopefully i can get some zofran from my MD when i go to my scan this thursday.

Even with feeling like crap lol im just thrilled since i havent seen a heartbeat yet it helps me get by... After i vomited i had a huge smile on my face ( obviously after the disgusted feel horrible look) my hubby was like what r u so happy about and i was like " i just vomited!!" And we did a lil dance for joy hahaha im sure i wont be smiling for long... But just trying to enjoy each lil diffent moment hehe.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hiya ladies. Good to catch up with how you're all doing.
> 
> I feel sick pretty much everyday but not been sick. Only thing that helps is if I eat but obv has to be something I can stomach. This seems to change day by day. The thought of eating the same as I did yest for example makes me feel very queasy! Wierd how you can be nauseous but hungry! Makes it hard to plan meals.
> The worst thing for me is the complete exhaustion. It's overwhelming. Just the effort of taking a shower is hard. My life is pretty much made up at the mo of getting through work the best I can and then eating and sleeping.
> I haven't been awake past 9.30pm (mostly 8.30pm) for over 2 weeks now.
> I wouldn't change it of course but I am finding first tri really hard.
> 
> Hope: I haven't missed work yet but some days I don't know how I have managed it and felt like I could just drop to the floor. My boss doesn't really talk about my pregnancy so I don't feel like I could take any time off.
> 
> How ru all finding first tri and is it better/worse than you expected (or had previously).

I'm with u on that Hun, the things I ate the day before repulse me the day after and ur right it is increasingly hard to plan meals 
Roll on 2nd tri x


----------



## FTMommy01

Good morning ladies.

It was an eventful weekend for me, Friday I went to the bathroom at work and when I wiped there was s string of blood in my CM. It freaked me out, with my first pregnancy Ive never had any blood. So I called my doctor and because my ultrasound isnt until Wednesday she had me go to the lab and get bloodwork done just so they can check my levels. Once that came back she said all my levels were perfect for 8 weeks and to let her know if the bleeding continues or I feel any pain or anythign. It only happened that one time and Ive had no pain or cramps so I think im ok, just excited to see everyone on Wednesday...2 more days, 2 more days!!


----------



## bellezzajess

Is anyone else dealing with a lot of cramping, pinching/poking, twinges, etc? I know that is normal, prob from uterus stretching, but I had a lot more than normal yesterday! That is my main symptom too... I do feel nauseous here and there, usually when I'm hungry... and I've had a lot less energy. But the cramping/pinching feeling is by far the most bothersome symptom I've been dealing with and I haven't seen it discussed much on here.


----------



## Hope115

I felt alot of cramping at 5 weeks and pulling/tugging around 6 weeks- now if i feel anything i think its mostly from constipation :/ but its hard for me to feel other symptoms because im so nausous all the time. Im sure we will all be feeling cramping and twinges throughout our pregnancies with all the stretching.


----------



## want2bemommy

Yeah my pulling and twinges are few and far between now


----------



## 4boys1girl

hi all...hope everyone is feeling well (ms considered). 

just an update...had a second scan today...baby caught up some and now is 1 week behind. i should be 8 wks 2days, baby measures 7 wks 2days. but it IS GROWING...yay! Heartbeat was heard loudly this time and seemed regular and strong. things are looking good :)


----------



## Kalabear

FTmommy - so glad to hear everything is good with your numbers! Keep us posted about your scan and be sure to rest whenever you can. 
4boys1girl- so happy to hear baby is growing and e heartbeat is nice and strong! Great news! 

How is everyone doing today? It is such a strange feeling to be happy to be sick but I am too! The nausea is by far the worst symptom. I can't wait to feel good again. I hope by 10 weeks the nausea is gone....maybe wishful thinking :haha: I am taking it one day at a time. I am trying to keep positive and look forward to the summer. After living in China for three years we are moving back home in late June! I am so excited! :happydance: 

I have been eating a lot of cereal with yogurt and drinking cranberry juice. Popsicles have been helping me too! I takes my mind off of the sick feeling. I may ask my doctor for anti nausea medicine. Is it okay to take? Any recommendations? 

Are you ladies finding out the sex of the baby? I had always had my heart set on not finding out but my DH really wants to know....so the trade off is that we will have a gender reveal party! :haha: Do you find out at 18 weeks or 20 weeks? 

I hope you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kalabear said:


> FTmommy - so glad to hear everything is good with your numbers! Keep us posted about your scan and be sure to rest whenever you can.
> 4boys1girl- so happy to hear baby is growing and e heartbeat is nice and strong! Great news!
> 
> How is everyone doing today? It is such a strange feeling to be happy to be sick but I am too! The nausea is by far the worst symptom. I can't wait to feel good again. I hope by 10 weeks the nausea is gone....maybe wishful thinking :haha: I am taking it one day at a time. I am trying to keep positive and look forward to the summer. After living in China for three years we are moving back home in late June! I am so excited! :happydance:
> 
> I have been eating a lot of cereal with yogurt and drinking cranberry juice. Popsicles have been helping me too! I takes my mind off of the sick feeling. I may ask my doctor for anti nausea medicine. Is it okay to take? Any recommendations?
> 
> Are you ladies finding out the sex of the baby? I had always had my heart set on not finding out but my DH really wants to know....so the trade off is that we will have a gender reveal party! :haha: Do you find out at 18 weeks or 20 weeks?
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well :hugs:


kala...some say you can "guess" at the gender by the "nub" at 12 weeks. When I was having my daughter, I was sure she looked like a girl at my 12 week scan. A friend of mine was told at hers that she was having a boy, and she did. not sure about other states, but here in NJ we have a place called "view a miracle" and u can go at 16 weeks for gender determination. it costs $60. Otherwise, usually you find out at your 20week detailed scan. I will find out for sure, did with all of mine except one (they couldn't tell). 
I like to do the "fun" tests for gender determination and see what the outcome is for real. According to the Chinese calender...I will have a girl. Acording to heartrate....a girl. According to the Mayan calender...a boy. we will see ;) there is also a est you can purchase in the store called "intelligender" and u use fmu at 10weeks to determine gender. not sure how accurate it is, but i did read it is more accrate when determining a girl, then a boy. one thing is for sure...we will all know at the end (or beginning of the next) year ;)


----------



## Hope115

Yay im so glad everyones ultrasounds are going well :)

I cant wait till mine this thursday :)!!!

I will definitely find out the gender... Im too impatient lol, i think the planing will be half the fun, plus ill be happy enough onthe birthday to have a new baby, learning the gender day is like a whole separate holiday :) 

Im so glad i have u lovely ladies to talk to... It is really helping this first trimester go by... I didnt think i was gonna be able to wait till 8w3d to have an ultrasound but it really wasnt bad, i look forward to seeing if there are any new posts everyday :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope, mine is tomorrow! Yay, we made it!! 

I will definitely find out the gender, DH wants a little boy since we have a girl already but it doesn't really matter to me! We are also having a gender reveal party, they have a lot of cute ideas on pinterest!


----------



## Oxygen7880

You ladies all seem to be having scans much sooner than me. Mine won't be for another 3-4 weeks. I haven't even had my booking appointment yet (its on Thurs). 
I am tempted to buy a doppler so I can check for a heartbeat before my scan. It still feels ages before I can see my baby and check all is ok.
Glad you're all doing well (apart from those with m/s). I had the joy of paying repeated visits to the bathroom today at work for some pleasant dry heaving! (the joys). Not easy when I have to leave the shop floor and esp if I'm with a customer!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oxygen7880 said:


> You ladies all seem to be having scans much sooner than me. Mine won't be for another 3-4 weeks. I haven't even had my booking appointment yet (its on Thurs).
> I am tempted to buy a doppler so I can check for a heartbeat before my scan. It still feels ages before I can see my baby and check all is ok.
> Glad you're all doing well (apart from those with m/s). I had the joy of paying repeated visits to the bathroom today at work for some pleasant dry heaving! (the joys). Not easy when I have to leave the shop floor and esp if I'm with a customer!

I've not got my scan date yet Hun, I no a lot of the ladies abroad get earlier scans than us, I've stil got 3 weeks to wait to 
Sigh!!!! But the Doppler really helped hehe


----------



## FTMommy01

Im sorry Oxygen, that stinks! :wacko: I thought waiting until 8 weeks was going to be hard, I cant imagine waiting longer. HOpefully the time goes by fast...Ive heard the dopplers are fun!


----------



## Hope115

How much do dopplers cost? Can they cause more worry if u dont always hear a HB?

4boys1girl- i didnt know u r from jersey... Im born and raised jersey :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope115 said:


> How much do dopplers cost? Can they cause more worry if u dont always hear a HB?
> 
> 4boys1girl- i didnt know u r from jersey... Im born and raised jersey :)

I paid £25 for mine Hun off eBay second hand, they really vary in price, I had one with dd I think I bought it after my 12 week scan 
This time the one I bought I've had a few weeks n been trying even tho I knew it was early, but today was a good day, consider myself v lucky as a lot if women can't at this stage, cud be because it my 2nd 

As for the worry, it depends on the lady I think, I bought it whilst bearing in mind I may not find it for months, 
Uve got to be realistic I suppose hun


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope115 said:


> How much do dopplers cost? Can they cause more worry if u dont always hear a HB?
> 
> 4boys1girl- i didnt know u r from jersey... Im born and raised jersey :)

Cool...what part? We are central Jersey, near Sandy Hook.
I been thinking about getting a Doppler too :)


----------



## Hope115

Hmmm i might have to get one :)

I was from south jersey... Closer to cowtown ( lol have u heard of cowtown)


----------



## want2bemommy

So I've been politely booted from my nursing program :-( I'm considered high risk with twins and can't fully participate in clinicals... And they are worried about infectious diseases... My first of many sacrifices for my wee ones  i can still continue on my bachelor's classes though, so I think I'll do that.


----------



## Hope115

Oh booo, that stinks, i didnt know they could do that?... Is that legal?


----------



## want2bemommy

Perfectly legal- and understandable. I will do what I need to do for healthy babies  I can still continue non-clinical classes for my bachelors- so I will do that online in case I go on bed rest lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

want2bemommy said:


> So I've been politely booted from my nursing program :-( I'm considered high risk with twins and can't fully participate in clinicals... And they are worried about infectious diseases... My first of many sacrifices for my wee ones  i can still continue on my bachelor's classes though, so I think I'll do that.

Aww that's abit sucky huni but like u sed u gotta do wats right ur ur two beans x


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay, I made it!! My scan is later today, I am soooo excited! I will update you guys afterwards...hoping to see a little bean and see if not hear a healthy heartbeat! \\:D/


----------



## want2bemommy

Fingers crossed! I can't wait for the update


----------



## Hope115

Yay im excited for you, cant wait for an update!!!

My first scan is tomorrow, im excited and nervous at the same time!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ftmommy excited for ur scan update 
And urs hope tomorrow x


----------



## FTMommy01

Scan went really well! They didn't do a vaginal one though, I was surprised! We saw baby and heard the heart beat, 167 ! Makes me feel a lot better to see the baby, how sweet!! Goodluck today Hope!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMommy01 said:


> Scan went really well! They didn't do a vaginal one though, I was surprised! We saw baby and heard the heart beat, 167 ! Makes me feel a lot better to see the baby, how sweet!! Goodluck today Hope!!

FTMOMMY...yay congrats! glad you got to see and hear baby :) Always such a relief. I go back today although I dont know if they will scan me since they did it on Monday, but I am going to ask because I wil be a wreck if I dont see or hear heartbeat.
167 is a GREAT heart rate...maybe a GIRL ;) Mine was 155, another possible GIRL ;) We shall see :)
Can't wait to hear about everyone's scan and I am so excited that everyone has been having great news at each of your visits.
:hugs: Kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

Quick question....has anyone else been having "stomach issues" since they have become pregnant? It seems that my stomach is now "over-sensitive" to most of what I eat, especially dairy. Instead of constipation, which is what usually happens, I MUST stay near a bathroom after I eat (tmi).


----------



## pipsbabybean

4boys... I'm certainly more sensitive to wat I eat to, I no what u mean
Ftmommy... I'm glad it went well wahoo
Hope... Can't. Wait for ur update
Afm I've stil no date for the scan yet arghh


----------



## Oxygen7880

FTMommy01 said:


> Scan went really well! They didn't do a vaginal one though, I was surprised! We saw baby and heard the heart beat, 167 ! Makes me feel a lot better to see the baby, how sweet!! Goodluck today Hope!!

Great news FTMommy :happydance:
Good luck tomo Hope :thumbup:

Had my booking appointment today. Went well. My scan is booked for the 13th June. They say I will be 12wks 4 days but I think I will be 11wks 5 days.
Hope it goes quickly so I can know everything is ok.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh glad u have a date for ur scan hun x


----------



## Oxygen7880

pipsbabybean said:


> Yh glad u have a date for ur scan hun x

Thanks hun. Lets hope you get your scan letter soon so you know when you can see your little bean. :thumbup:


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> Yay im excited for you, cant wait for an update!!!
> 
> My first scan is tomorrow, im excited and nervous at the same time!!!

Man oh man, I was hoping I could wake up and find the results of your first scan, like these other ladies on a different time zone usually have had everything done by time I wake up LOL. Since you and I are in the same time time zone, I just have to wait a while longer. What time is the appt?


----------



## Hope115

My appointment is at 930... About to hop in the shower so i can drove over soon.... Eek im so nervous!!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Yay! I don't have to wait all day LOL


----------



## FTMommy01

picture!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hope115

Soooo..... Theres a heartbeat!!!!!! At 174bpm!! It was so cute with little arm and leg buds and was actually moving :) .It was truely an amazing thing to see and i feel so relieved and excited now :) my DH was just too cute too with a big'ol smile across his face. 

Oh and i am 8w3d but was measuring 8w4d !!!

here is a link to the video of it :)
https://s1358.photobucket.com/user/jessicab115/media/IMG_0793_zps7536b3ae.mp4.html


----------



## 4boys1girl

YAY Hope...so exciting. Maybe a girl for you too :) LOL. I love to see how accurate the heartrate theory actually is. it was right for all of mine :)
we had ANOTHER scan today too, and they did 3d (not sure why) but it was cool! Heart rate 171 all still looks good:) Back in 3 weeks for recheck. Had progesterone level rechecked should get results tomorrow. 
:)


----------



## Hope115

I would LOVE a girl :) even my DH wouldnt mind a girl... He says as long as its healthy either way... But i think he secretly wants a daddys lil girl so he can torture any boys she might bring home hehe ( he has it all planned out lol)

FTMommy- cute pic!!!!

4boys1girl- yay im so glad! Jealous u got a 3d !!!! 

I go back in two weeks for a followup ultrasound to make sure things are progressing and then get another one two weeks after that for the nuchal testing ( not sure if thats how u spell it) then again 4 weeks after for gender prediction at 17 weeks- yay a whole bunch of ultrasounds to come to see baby- im so glad my doctors office has an ultrasound machine so they let me take a peek everytime i go :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope that's a supper cool video and I'm very jealous ur docs office has the ultrasound, hehe
Cutteeee makes everything so much more real doesn't it x


----------



## Hope115

Yes it does, but also i feel in disbelief all over again!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay hope!! 

4boys1girl, Im so jealous you got a 3d!! Glad everything looks good!!

I dont go back until June 21st, its going to be so hard to wait that long to see little bean again...hope it goes quickly with no complications!


----------



## want2bemommy

I have another u/s today at 3:00- I'm going to call when they open and see if I can come in earlier lol I'm anxious


----------



## pipsbabybean

How's u have another Hun, is it just routine?


----------



## Hope115

Yay another scan? Is it cuz theres two in there :)?


----------



## want2bemommy

Yes- because its twins  hoping they are both growing  judging by how my uterus has felt, massive growing has been going on lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

That's nice Hun lots of scans, I'm stil not convinced I'm not carrying two, my uterus is popping out, can I ask how urs feels or looks lol, but random I no, 
It cud well be as its my second pg x


----------



## 4boys1girl

PIPS...you haven't had your scan yet, right? Maybe you are right...maybe there are 2 ;) I have had 4 and I never seemed to "pop" out any faster then usual (although I know some people do). That would be exciting.
FTMommy...how did your scan go? Are the babies fraternal or infraternal? Do you have a baby bump already? I can imagine yours must feels pretty full with two...mine feels so full with just one lol ;) Were they able to pick up two seperate heart rates?


----------



## want2bemommy

Both have doubled in size and heart rates are 154! I'm 7+4 and 7+5. Another u/s in two weeks so I can get referred to the high risk dr and nutritionist.


----------



## Hope115

That is so exciting :) my friend just had twins and i spent the first two months helping her since bein on hawaii and military she was so far from family. They are just too cute and 7 months now!!! 
One good thing with twin is you will get plenty of ultrasounds throughout your entire pregnancy so us ladies on this thread will all be excited to hear about yours :) yay, twins r so much fun....EXHAUSTING, but fun :)


----------



## Hope115

How is everyone feeling? Ms has been better since my doctor prescribed me zofran.. But right now my problem has been constipation!!! Sorry if tmi but i hadnt had a bowel movement in almost 6 days!!! I gain 3 pounds in those days!!! ( my DH has been joking wih me saying i have a poo baby grownig lol cuz i look like im four months preggo) my doc proscribed me miralax and colace since diet and increasing my water intake didnt help. Is anyone else going through this now?


----------



## want2bemommy

I was - eating prunes helped but now I go every other day. On another note, after feeling like my nausea was a lump in my chest, and burping nonstop occasionally with bile, I took a famotadine (Pepcid) and was able to eat popcorn and jelly eans at the movies lol. I think my problem is more related to reflux than ms...


----------



## want2bemommy

Glad the zofran is working


----------



## Hope115

Yea i burp constantly too i love my tums.....

oh and we caved and let our parents see the ultrasound video and they all four are thrilled to be grandparents for the first time. Wanted to wait till at least 12 weeks but caved at 9.


----------



## pipsbabybean

4boys1girl said:


> PIPS...you haven't had your scan yet, right? Maybe you are right...maybe there are 2 ;) I have had 4 and I never seemed to "pop" out any faster then usual (although I know some people do). That would be exciting.
> FTMommy...how did your scan go? Are the babies fraternal or infraternal? Do you have a baby bump already? I can imagine yours must feels pretty full with two...mine feels so full with just one lol ;) Were they able to pick up two seperate heart rates?

Yh I'm stil waiting Hun another 15 days to go, defo popping out early cud be just because of 2nd pg, will no soon enough,



Hope115 said:


> Yea i burp constantly too i love my tums.....
> 
> oh and we caved and let our parents see the ultrasound video and they all four are thrilled to be grandparents for the first time. Wanted to wait till at least 12 weeks but caved at 9.

Gutted about the constipation Hun there's nothing worse I've suffered a little but not days at a time, glad u got something for it x


----------



## FTMommy01

4boys1girl said:


> PIPS...you haven't had your scan yet, right? Maybe you are right...maybe there are 2 ;) I have had 4 and I never seemed to "pop" out any faster then usual (although I know some people do). That would be exciting.
> FTMommy...how did your scan go? Are the babies fraternal or infraternal? Do you have a baby bump already? I can imagine yours must feels pretty full with two...mine feels so full with just one lol ;) Were they able to pick up two seperate heart rates?

No twins here!! LOL, maybe you meant someone else? Or maybe you secretly know something I dont?!? :haha: 

as for me, constipation has never been a problem, but insomnia is killing me!! I dont ever wish this upon anyone, I havent slept a whole night is so long. I finally went and bought some unisom to help and it worked last night I feel so refreshed! Glad you can take some things while your preggo or it would be a long pregnancy!!


----------



## bellezzajess

Hey everyone. Just checking in and catching up on how everyone is doing. I just got back Sunday from a week away, so I was a bit behind. I have an appt. tomorrow... not an ultrasound, just a check-up so it will probably be pretty anticlimatic. I'm not sure if I want them to try to hear a heartbeat with a doppler if they offer it... I'll be 9+6 and that is often too early to hear the heartbeat with doppler, but sometimes they can pick it up. I'm just worried that I wouldn't be able to hear it and then would freak out.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hope115 said:


> How is everyone feeling? Ms has been better since my doctor prescribed me zofran.. But right now my problem has been constipation!!! Sorry if tmi but i hadnt had a bowel movement in almost 6 days!!! I gain 3 pounds in those days!!! ( my DH has been joking wih me saying i have a poo baby grownig lol cuz i look like im four months preggo) my doc proscribed me miralax and colace since diet and increasing my water intake didnt help. Is anyone else going through this now?

Glad your ms is feeling better with the Zofran.
I am suffering a bit with constipation too. I just hate going to the toilet! I am struggling to up my water intake coz I am struggling to stomach most liquids :nope:
Still feeling queasy and very, very tired. Just gotta get through these last few weeks of first tri then hopefully those of us suffering from various symptoms will feel more like ourselves again.:happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMommy01 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> PIPS...you haven't had your scan yet, right? Maybe you are right...maybe there are 2 ;) I have had 4 and I never seemed to "pop" out any faster then usual (although I know some people do). That would be exciting.
> FTMommy...how did your scan go? Are the babies fraternal or infraternal? Do you have a baby bump already? I can imagine yours must feels pretty full with two...mine feels so full with just one lol ;) Were they able to pick up two seperate heart rates?
> 
> No twins here!! LOL, maybe you meant someone else? Or maybe you secretly know something I dont?!? :haha:
> 
> as for me, constipation has never been a problem, but insomnia is killing me!! I dont ever wish this upon anyone, I havent slept a whole night is so long. I finally went and bought some unisom to help and it worked last night I feel so refreshed! Glad you can take some things while your preggo or it would be a long pregnancy!!Click to expand...

LOL... Sorry FTMOMMY...I DID mean to write "WANT2BEMOMMY" (lol, the other "mommy").

AS far as constipation, sometimes I wish I had it :( I have the opposite and it makes it difficult to go out to eat, or stay out after eating bc I never know when my tummy is gonna start churning :shrug: Sorry for TMI.
I haven't taken anything for the nausea. As much as it is such an aweful feeling, it is a definite reassurance to me, and I don't want to mask that symptom. Still counting on the sore BBs, exhaustion and MS to reassure me through the first Tri that things are going as expected :) I go back to dr on June 13th.. 

By now, we have told everyone, lol. Couldn't keep it in any longer. Besides I kept feeling like people knew something was up anyway, since I do nothing but sleep and report that "I don't feel good". It's a relief once people know, at least I feel like I can explain myself, lol. I am NOT lazy and sleep all day...I AM pregnant :happydance:


----------



## want2bemommy

4boys1girl- lol too funny. I'm not showing yet. DH was rubbing my belly on the couch the other day and we started laughing because he's rubbing bloat lol. But I bent over to do something the other day and I felt like I was leaning on a ball. My ob said my uterus is about the size of a 12 weeker so I'm sure i'll be showing soon  I feel like I can't eat more than a bit at a time either. I've had two u/s, one at 6+3 and one at 7+4, they doubled in size and could hear both heartbeats both times. The last time the heartbeats were both 154. My next u/s is in 10 days- then if they are both still there I get referred to a specialist and nutritionist. So far so good  I just can't wait to feel like myself again. I feel like an imposter in somebody else's body. It's kind of weird.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Want2bemommy...I hear ya there! Sounds like things are going smoothly :) When I sleep at night, I sleep on my stomach and then it feels like I am laying on something hard, but otherwise just bloated and fat feeling ;)

Things are getting stressful today :( I have been waiting for OB to call regarding my second progesterone level that I had drawn on Thursday. Hadn't heard from them, even after leaving 2 msgs. So, I drove over to the lab, picked up my results, and whatta ya know...my progesterone level is DROPPING :(
It was 15.92 (ten days before that it was 18.19). I have only been using a natural progesterone cream since doctor wasn't going to supplement me last time unless it was under 14. So I freaked out, went over to my OB office and told them I had the results and why didn't anyone get back to me sooner. The lab said they faxed the results to them Friday morning. OB office denied ever receiving them (even though the lab told me they have an account with them and the office can log in anytime and check results). 
My doctor was not in today so the nurse called him. He said he wants me to start taking progesterone supplements now. Ok, so now I can only hope it isn't too late! They were ready to send me out the door and I suggested they do another lab draw soon so we can see where this is headed. It feels like I am pulling teeth to get them to do anything :wacko: I also had to ask to come for another scan, since I am not due back until June 13th, and I will be a wreck by then if I don't know how things are going. so, They are having me come in on Friday for a "quick scan", and I have to get a recheck, on Thursday, for progesterone level. In the meantime, I will start vaginal progesterone gel tonight and take it once per night every night.
This is all very stressful and now every day I am going to wonder if baby's heart is still beating :( Last MC baby stopped thrived just over 8 weeks, but I didn't know anything was wrong until 10weeks. :cry:
Please pray things are going to be ok this time around. Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

O huni, wat a roller coaster! Stupid docs I agree like u sed it's like pulling teeth!
I'm glad u kept on to them, and have ur gel now
I'm sure it's not to late and ill keep u in my thoughts, hurry up scan! X


----------



## FTMommy01

Iwill pray for you and bean, I hope everything goes ok for you!! :hugs: I can see how you would be super frustrated, they are the doctors they should know whats best for preventing whats happening and it seems like you have to tell them whats best for them to do anything. Good luck hun :hug:


----------



## Hope115

4boys1girl- will be prayin for you and just keep nagging your doctors and demand it!!! Or find a new doctor... I would be sooooo frustrated!!!


----------



## Kalabear

4boys1girl - that is so frustrating! I hope the medicine starts working very quickly! Come on Friday! I will be praying or you and baby!


----------



## 4boys1girl

getting a new level dawn today. from what I have read though, the vaginal progesterone isn't "systemic" it stays local to the uterine area. So, I am not sure if the lab result will reflect if it is working or not :/ I just think I will focus on making sure my scan is good on Friday. As long as baby is still "beating", I will feel relieved. COME ON FRIDAY!
By the way, has anyone heard that too many scans early pregnancy is bad for baby?


----------



## Hope115

I dont think there is evidence that scans hurt the baby... When my frind was pregnant with twins she had an ultrasound almost every week for 2 months since one was smaller and she has two healthy boys now.


----------



## 4boys1girl

WANT2BEMOMMY...just out of curiosity...did you have an hcg level drawn at any point before you knew you were having twins? I am only asking because my doctor never mentioned anything to me about my level, but I picked up a copy of my labs the other day, and I am just noticing that at 5wks 6days, my hcg level was 65,515! This seems high to me. We only saw one in my scans so far, but was just curious to compare to yors, or anyone elses levels, if they ha them checked. Let me know :) 
Had bloodwork today going for another scan tomorrow. hoping for a healthy heartbeat :)


----------



## want2bemommy

My dr doesn't run hcg on healthy pregnancies so I don't know but I just looked at a chart and from 5 weeks its something like up to 10000 is normal, but at 6-61/2 weeks anything up to 60000 is normal- so maybe it just made that huge leap? But I know some twins you can't detect so early. I'm intrigued- keep us posted!


----------



## Hope115

4boys1girl- thinking of u and ur scan today :)


----------



## bellezzajess

4boys1girl -- thinking about you and your scan today! Hope everything goes/went alright!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope everything is ok Hun x


----------



## 4boys1girl

:thumbup:

I am relieved to report that things are ok :) Baby is still a week behind, but growing steadily. Progesterone levels dropped again, but not drastically. And I had only been on the supplement for 2 doses when labs were drawn. Baby's heartrate was 181, they are saying i may be due January 5th (my birthday), since baby measures smaller. I didn't question the hcg level because we had another drawn and that one is within range for gestation. I did read that high hcg levels can indicate a girl, so I will add that to my guessing game...along with all heartrates and chinese gender chart, all point to girl :) Either way, I am just glad things are progressing! I was scared sitting there waiting for scan to get started. i kept havin visions of them telling me there was no heartbeat. I have to stop torturing myself. From this point forward I will try to stress LESS. I will stay on progesterone for a few more weeks and try and relax. I go back in 2 weeks. They also have me scheduled for 12 week NT test on June 28th. So at least I have some dates to look forward to and get to see the little one again. 

I have been feeling quite ill lalety. Hoping the next 3 weeks go pretty quickl and smoothly and looking forward to moving on to 2nd tri...and feeling better again. How are you ladies all feeling?

Thanks so much for thinking/praying for us ;) We needed it, and it seems to be working.
:hugs:


----------



## Hope115

Awe yay i am soooo glad that lil bean is doing ok :)

Been feeling extremely exhausted and nausous all the time :/ but i keep reminding myself its for a good reason ;)

I have another scan this next thursday- its just a usual check up for bloodwork and the whole process of them asking about my family and my DH's family history, but since they have an ultrasound in the office they said they will do a quick reassurance one :).

I too cant wait till the second trimester to escape he nausea but also to get to the "safer zone" hope all is well :)


----------



## Kalabear

:happydance: great news 4 boys1 girl! I am so happy to hear baby is doing well!! :hugs:

How is everyone's morning sickness? I need mine to let up....throwing up everyday-extreme nausea. I really hope it ends soon! I am looking forward to the second trimester for so many reasons and its not too far off now :happydance:

Being in China my best friend calculated all my lunar dates for the baby and baby is predicted a boy. I am so happy to have a baby I don't mind at all what baby is! My husband doesn't have a preference one way or another! 

We are all so close to second trimester....it's starting to go by quickly!


----------



## gacelita

I'm late to the party but hello, ladies! :wave: I was trying to figure out where I fit b/c my due date based on lmp was Jan 4 but my ovulation chart indicated Jan 2 and my first scan at 8 weeks put me at Dec 30! Who knows what they'll put me at next time I go in, lol. 

This is my first pregnancy, and so far, it's been fairly uneventful (uneventful is probably good though, right?) I often forget I'm pregnant except my bloat bump is getting really uncomfortable within my normal clothes and my boobs have definitely gotten bigger with a little soreness along the way. However, I seem to have escaped most other symptoms, which I know I should be very happy about but generally just makes me nervous that things aren't progressing. So I was really relieved to see the little bean and hear the heartbeat during my appointment last week!!!

I admit I tend to be a bit of a lurker because things have been so crazy (we're in the midst of buying a house and I just switched jobs) recently that I don't always have time to catch up on the conversations :blush: but I'm very happy to find you all and hope I can check in as we go!


----------



## want2bemommy

Gacelita: don't worry, I don't really fit here either lol. My due date with twins is jan 6, but I know I won't make it that long, so I'm hoping I at least make it to December! The lovely ladies here don't care if you are an inbetweener or not


----------



## Hope115

Yay welcome gacelita !!! Due dates are just estimates anyway :) who know when our lil beans will actually come hehe! Glad to have you :)

Kalabear- sounds like u n me are in the same boat with the vomiting!!! It definitely is the sucky part of first tri...i want to be excited to finally be prego but feel so sick all the time. I was thinking i just have to mke it to the 2nd tri- and then my mom tells me she was sick and vomiting her ENTIRE pregnancy with me...EEK!!! -im lraying thats not the case for me... She only gained 15 pounds with me and icame out a premie and small for gestation. :/

Want2bemommy- hows ur two lil ones doing? Can u feel yoursef growing already?


----------



## want2bemommy

I feel funny when I bend over- so I think it's my uterus lol. Other than bloat I don't think I e got a bump yet- I'm sure it'll be here before you know it! I went out looking for maternity shorts today, my regular shorts are getting snug. From what I hear, I won't get much of a break between the bloat and bump so might as well start getting comfy


----------



## 4boys1girl

want2bemommy said:


> I feel funny when I bend over- so I think it's my uterus lol. Other than bloat I don't think I e got a bump yet- I'm sure it'll be here before you know it! I went out looking for maternity shorts today, my regular shorts are getting snug. From what I hear, I won't get much of a break between the bloat and bump so might as well start getting comfy

"COmfy" is my middle name, lol. I know what you mean though. I have already started wearing maternity things (but only because I have them- I didn't shop for them). Don't really have a "bump" yet, but my regular clothes are too tight and with my stomach probs lately, I have to be comfortable. The maternity shorts are nice with a soft cotton stretch waistband, so I feel like I am in yoga pants, or sweats, but I am not :) Have NOT moved into maternity tops though, they are just way too "maternity" looking.

My face is breaking out like a teenage girl!! Does anyone else have this? It hasn't happened with my others, so I am wondering if it's the extra progesterone that I am taking.


----------



## Hope115

I never get zits... But since i have gotten pregnant im getting them everywhere...even a few on my chest... It sucks!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies!! I am happy to say I have had two good days....I know the morning sickness will come back but I am making the most of it now! I have been breaking out on my back!?! It only happened once before and that was when I came off the pill. I suppose for me it's the surge of hormones! One way or another. 

Hope -oh my goodness! I nearly cried when my mom told me she was so sick with all of us all the way through. She said as soon as she delivered she felt better!! I'm really hoping that's not the case for us!! I hope you feel better soon!! 

Welcome gacelita!! That's awesome that you were able to miss out on the nausea and vomiting thus far!! I'm having terrible bloating now too! The other day in an elevator a woman said "oh you're three months pregnant!" To me .....which I know is a bit of a stretch but then she told me I looked big!! Haha I didn't know how to say "it's just bloat" in Chinese so I just nodded haha! :haha:

I can't wait to get home and start buying maternity shorts! I live in dresses at the moment.

Have you told all of your families now? Only immediate family knows on both sides right now....but 2-3 more weeks until we announce properly :happydance:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi ladies just checking in, my ms has disappeared than god week 8 was bad but it's gone for now, 
Stil starving hungry ! Lol this is the funniest symptom, 
One I noticed it prob happens once a day , I get a very sweet taste in my mouth for a few seconds then its gone, odd! Lol
Scans in 9 days then ill tell all wahoo x


----------



## want2bemommy

Just an update- I panicked because I am 9 weeks but woke up with no symptoms.. Link has the u/s pics- all is good 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-weeks-woke-up-no-symptoms-everything-ok.html


----------



## Hope115

So glad they are doing good !!!
I have another scan this thursday... And im feeling nervous all over again... Why do we do this to ourselves ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

glad things are great :) sometimes I wake and think "gee no symptoms" but then as the day goes on, i feel more and more sick and more and more tired. but better safe then sorry. so glad you went in to check it out.
you all have such nice and clear ultrasound pics. mine are never clear like that...they are very fuzzy. maybe my dr office has old machine, or bad techs, lol. is anyone schedule for there 12 wk NT test yet? That's a good one that lets you view baby for quite some time. I go on the 28th.


----------



## want2bemommy

My NT scan is on Oahu on June 26


----------



## Hope115

Mine is scheduled for june 18th


----------



## FTMommy01

Mine is scheduled for June 21st :thumbup: Its hard to see little bean at 8 weeks and have to wait so long to see it again, so much could happen throughout that time but Im trying to stay positive. 17 more days until I can see it again, if everythings ok I will feel much better since I'll finally be in the second trimester...wow time if flying!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Mine is on the 13th June. Will be the first time I have ever seen my baby.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Week tomorrow for me wahoo hurry up!


----------



## Hope115

Oxygen- awe yay!!! It will be here before u know it :)


----------



## Hope115

I have another scan in the morning.... Im nervous all over again :/ hoping lil bean is growing and jumping all around :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yay Hope...I am sure your baby is going to look spectacular and more like a baby this time. Enjoy it and let us know when you get back :)


----------



## FTMommy01

good luck hope! I cant wait till my scan on the 21st, the babies are going to look so much bigger!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Yay hope! What time is the appt?


----------



## Hope115

9:30


----------



## Hope115

So back from my ultrasound and baby looks great all wiggling around waving its arms n legs... Last time i was measuring 1 day ahead and today we measured 3 days ahead!!! So lil bean is definitely growing!!! Heart rate was 165. The only thing is the doc said i have a low lying placenta and 99% of the time as the uterus grows it elevates but if it stays low ill need a csection for previa... But she is hopeful it will resolve. But all in all baby is looking great and im thinkin i might be able to worry a lil less now since iv seen lil bean twice and its growing well :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

aw thats great HOPE! So glad you are feeling at ease.


----------



## Kalabear

Great news Hope!! :hugs: It sounds like things are going well! 


I hate to be so negative at the moment and I'm sorry...but I am so so so sick I don't know what to do. Is it normal to have days where you can't keep anything down not even water...then have a good day with out vomiting then back to terrible days. Two day ago I was throwing up 10x a day for two days then yesterday I was able to eat and drink a little. Now today I am back to being so sick. Please tell me it will ease up soon. :cry: I know I should be feeling so happy...but am finding it so difficult. It takes serious work just to concentrate on the tv. I went to the doctor a couple weeks ago and they gave me herbal medicine which did nothing. And they don't have anything like zofran here. I am flying back to the US in 19 days. I'm hoping the doctors can do something at home. I'm so so miserable....please tell me the sickness will end soon. 

I'm sorry to be so negative...this is just really difficult. 

Thanks ladies...I really needed to vent. I feel bad for my DH because I can't do anything and am either throwing up or crying. Do you think it will get better this week??


----------



## Hope115

Awe no :( i will mail u some of my zofran if u need to hold u off till u get here... Let me know


----------



## FTMommy01

Thats great news Hope!

Kala, Im sorry this is so rough for you, I couldnt imagine!! They do say the majority of women who get morning sickness, it usually leaves after the first trimester...so hopefully only a couple more weeks for you! I hope its sooner!


----------



## 4boys1girl

oh man, so sorry to hear about the awful MS. I can't imagine that constant throwing up. I "feel" sick all the time, but never throw up. Although sometimes I think I might feel better if I did. For me, Ice cold things, like ice-pops or Italian ice, that I can take little bits at a time help. also, sour things seem to ease that yucky metallic taste in my mouth that makes me feel so sick. Ice cold lemonade helps. For a while I was able to tolerate cold fruit, especially watermelon, but now fruit makes me nauscious :( Dry and bland foods are sometimes easier to take. crackers, dry bagel or toast..these are things I have been living off of lately. I am sure you have tried everything, but if not, try to do the ice pop thing. Even frozen drinks (like slushies) I am able tolerate. Not sure why but everything has to be very cold.

Anyone having trouble sleeping? I am sooo tired all the time, but at night night, I can't get comfortable. Not that my tummy is big or anything, but if I lay on it, it feels like I am crushing a cantaloupe or something. There is definite notice of a larger uterus in the way, lol. I never felt uncomfortable like this so early with my other pregnancies.

Well, enjoy your day all. Here in NJ (USA) it is raining like crazy. Makes me want to lay on the sofa ALL DAY ;)
:hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

Im pretty uncomfortable sleeping too, I think I might purchase a pregnancy pillow sometime in the future to help. My insomnia is gone which is great, that was awful but I still wake up 2-3 times a night either having to pee or just tossing and turning. Crazy how much our bodies have to go through to carry a baby!


----------



## Hope115

So far im sick constantly but the zofran keeps me from throwing up.... Like iv said before i pretty much survive off of watermelon n popcycles... But have been able to eat oranges and pasta now as well. As for sleep i dont have any problem in that area.... Ivbeen sleeping like 10-11 hours a nite ( but do get up once or twice to pee) and then usually take a two hour nap everyday!!! Im exhausted and still no amount of sleep seems to help. Hope sleep gets better for everyone.


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! Thanks for all of the kind, encouraging words :hugs:
I am sitting here now eating a ice pop and it is wonderful :happydance: thank you for the suggestion! I am done with work now until we move home so I can rest as much as I want. You ladies are so kind! I'm sure we are all going to be feeling better within a couple weeks! Remember when we were all starting out and didn't have many symptoms...haha that changed so quickly! 

I'm sorry to hear some of you aren't sleeping well. Sleeping positions are getting interesting...with finding what's comfortable. I think the pregnancy pillow is such a great idea! Hopefully it will help!

Will you ladies be finding out the sex of the baby or waiting for the Birth surprise? I'm interested to hear your responses! Not sure if I mentioned this before but I will again..haha I have been a bit forgetful. DH wants to find out and I want surprise but we compromised by finding out and then having a gender reveal party! I am so excited as it gets closer and closer! I liked the idea of a surprise so much but maybe we will do that with baby #2.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Kala...I don't know about some people, but I have absolutely NO PATIENCE to wait it out, lol. I NEED to know and plan ahead! 
I have four kids already and I knew what they all were except my second son...the US tech wouldn't tell me and I was so upset. Then the whole rest of the pregnancy I kept thinking "maybe she couldn't see anything and that means its a girl". Was so sure I was having a girl, I told my husband he could name it whatever he wanted if it was a boy, but I am naming her when she is born a girl. What a shocker in the delivery room when we had our second son. My husband named him LUKE (I hated that name, but it grew on me). 
Haven't decided yet whether or not I will go to the special "View-A-Miracle" place at 16 weeks for gender determination, or wait it out until my 20 week scan. Right now I just want to make it thru the first trimester with no more worries.
I have been keeping track of the heart rates every time, as that has been an accurate indicator with my other pregnancies. Also, I have noted what the Chinese calender predicts. Time will tell ;)


----------



## Hope115

I too have no patience and am finding out. The birthday is a happy day enough as it is.... Its like a whole other special day to find out the gender. Plus, the few of my friends that didnt want to find out... Swore they were having a certain sex but then the babycame out the opposite... They seemed more disappointed at first than surprised... But of course were happy in the long run. Honestly i had like 5 friends in the last year not find out and the baby come out the opposite of what they thought everytime... N they were silly enough to buy clothes for the sex to have to return them... Why not just find out then? But to each their own :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I will find out, I agree, the day of birth and What they look like is surprise enough


----------



## gacelita

Kala - glad to hear those ice pops are helping... that MS sounds terrible and sorry you are having a rough time of it. I actually had not had almost any MS until earlier in the week when I had an hour-long cab ride in stop-and-go traffic to the airport and I was sooooo sick during it- actually had some stuff come up and I pushed it back down before it came out (sorry, so gross and TMI). The vomit fee was $50, and I was trying to figure out if I could claim it as a reimbursable business expense. Haha! The experience was terribly unpleasant - new appreciation for what all those with regular MS go through every day!

4boys1girl - I am having a hard time sleeping the past 2 weeks - I have been extremely restless and can't seem to find a good position. And for some reason started having vivid dreams and nightmares, which is unusual. I had heard that could be a pregnancy symptom, but it seems like such a random one and I don't get how it's connected really (but not understanding it doesn't seem to stop it from happening I guess.) 

We are going to find out the gender - I am impatient and wouldn't be able to wait. I really love the idea of doing a gender reveal party. Since we are moving and would be all settled in our new place for about a month when we find out the gender, we thought we would invite friends over for a house-warming and a gender reveal (DH wants to have the ultrasound tech write the gender on a card and give it to the baker to make a cake with the appropriate color inside so we wouldn't know until we cut the cake open what it is). That still seems so far away, though! Right now, I'm excited to see the little one again in less than 2 weeks at my 12 week ultrasound!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Haven't had "nightmares" but the dreams are definitely CRAZY ones!
The past 2 days have not been good and I actually broke down last night and cried :( I have had a horrible migraine headache since Friday and then my stomach issues were extremely unsettling last night. On top of exhaustion, felt like I might lose my mind. I hate to complain because this is a sacrifice we make for our baby, but mam oh man...I just want to feel good and happy again!


----------



## FTMommy01

We will definitely find out the gender! We are also having a Gender Reveal/ Diaper party. My symptoms have all slowed down a lot, which is a good thing but also kinda scary :wacko: 11 more days until I can see the baby again really hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## bellezzajess

Hi ladies. So glad everyone is doing well. I just got back from vacation and just skimmed through all the week's posts. Glad I didn't come back to any bad news this time. I have an ultrasound on Wednesday... I'll be just one day shy of 12 weeks, so as long as everything looks good, I can finally relax a bit and just enjoy being pregnant/the last few months of not having kids.


----------



## Hope115

Yay cant wait to hear how ur ultrasound goes :)

Does anyone feel like they popped already??? This is my first- so how am i supposed to know if its bloat or im finally showing a lil baby?


----------



## FTMommy01

I feel like ive popped, this is my second one though so I was expecting to pop sooner than I did last time. 

So here we have a private place you can go for ultrasounds so I scheduled on for this thursday (even though I get my NT scan next friday) but DH wont be able to make it next Friday and he was jealous lol so Im excited we get to see the baby on Thursday!

I also scheduled my gender determination with them because they will let you come in at 17 weeks so Im scheduled for July 27th!! A couple weeks after that I get a gender determination with my actual doctor so that will just be a confirmation scan...so exciting!!


----------



## bellezzajess

I feel like I just look fatter... not so much pregnant. One of the reasons I'm anxious to tell people is so that they don't think I'm just getting chubby for no reason... I have a really good excuse!!!


----------



## bellezzajess

How much weight have you gals gained so far? I've gained like 8-9 lbs already... and unfortunately, about half of that is probably due to my never ending cravings for sweets... (ice cream, cookies, candy, etc.) I need to start telling myself no.


----------



## Oxygen7880

4boys1girl said:


> Haven't had "nightmares" but the dreams are definitely CRAZY ones!
> The past 2 days have not been good and I actually broke down last night and cried :( I have had a horrible migraine headache since Friday and then my stomach issues were extremely unsettling last night. On top of exhaustion, felt like I might lose my mind. I hate to complain because this is a sacrifice we make for our baby, but mam oh man...I just want to feel good and happy again!

Hope your feeling better 4boys1girl. I can def relate to the wanting to feel good and happy again. I just feel like I have felt awful for weeks on end and it makes me so depressed. This makes me feel guilty tho when I know lots of women would love to be where I am etc..... I have to admit I am finding it really difficult.



bellezzajess said:


> How much weight have you gals gained so far? I've gained like 8-9 lbs already... and unfortunately, about half of that is probably due to my never ending cravings for sweets... (ice cream, cookies, candy, etc.) I need to start telling myself no.

I too have put on approx 9lbs. I never expected to gain so fast. I was only 8 stone 2lb pre preg so I feel fat! My clothes are very 'huggy'! and some of my jeans I just cant wear anymore. I have also been craving candy and other sweets....my diet has been pretty terrible this first tri. To top it off I used to exercise quite regular but I have been so incredibly tired (exhausted is more the word) that I haven't been able to do any for weeks.


----------



## want2bemommy

At my 9 week appt I gained 5 oz. I was down before because of the nausea. I'm eating a bit better so not sure what my 12 week appt will show


----------



## Hope115

I havent gained anyhing yet but how much weight can u gain when u r living off of popcycles and watermelon lol. I started feeling better in the mornings this week and only sick at night. So i have been able to eat at least a normal breakfast. I gain a pound or two- then i have a really bad day and lose it. What i have noticed since i havent been going to the gym cuz of feeling bad... My legs are getting "soft looking" and my butt.... Hmmm i wont even go there. I cant wait till i can eat and be a lil more active again. COME ON SECOND TRIMESTER!!!'


----------



## 4boys1girl

Between visits I had only gained about a pound. But I know I had put on a few (maybe 4 or 5) prior to my visits in the first few days when I was EXTREMELY hungry and before the MS set in. I agree with hope...I only eat crackers and icepops mostly, lol, so how much could we gain, lol. 

Oxygen...thanks for the kind thought :)
My stomach has settled down a tad, but like I said, I haven't eaten much. My newest and probably most TORMENTING problem...a horrendous YEAST INFECTION :( 
It is SOOOO uncomfortable I could cry. And I just know I got it from using that progesterone gel. But my OB called me in a prescription strength cream and so now I have 2 "messy creams" to insert vaginally - one at night one in am. I feel like I am NEVER going to be normal.
Today, I kept very busy and so I didn't seem to notice much of my other symptoms, so of course now I am nervous. But I finally just sat down and feeling tired. Can't wait for Thursday to see that things are well. :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

I feel for u 4boys I had a terrible yeast infection at 5 weeks pg, was glad to get rid of it took a while tho 
Scan day! Wahoooo


----------



## 4boys1girl

pipsbabybean said:


> I feel for u 4boys I had a terrible yeast infection at 5 weeks pg, was glad to get rid of it took a while tho
> Scan day! Wahoooo

YAY PIPS!! Is this your first one? Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## FTMommy01

So I bought a fetal doppler to hear the heart beat at home. I got it last night and heard the heart beat right away it was so great, I just closed my eyes and listened :cloud9: Later in the night I tried to find it again so DH could hear but couldnt seem to find it :wacko: I was happy to hear it the first time though, puts my mind at ease! 

Scan day tomorrow & NT test next week, almost to the second trimester!! :thumbup:


----------



## bellezzajess

Ultrasound went great! Baby is measuring 11+6, which is exactly how far along I am. Heartbeat was 157 bpm. He or she was jumping around in there and it made both DH and I giggle. :)


----------



## Hope115

Awe yay, im so happy everyones lil bean is doing good and growing :) 

So i was thinking... I want us all to be able to move over around the same time even though our dates r a lil off... Should i start the new inbetweener thread in second tri when im at 13 or 14 weeks? Some would be 12 weeks when im 13.... So im just trying to think/ take a lil poll on when u all would like to move over :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

4boys1girl said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> I feel for u 4boys I had a terrible yeast infection at 5 weeks pg, was glad to get rid of it took a while tho
> Scan day! Wahoooo
> 
> YAY PIPS!! Is this your first one? Let us know how it goes :)Click to expand...

Thanks Hun yh first scan with this bubba, was out bk 5 days but got to go again for a rescan as baby was curled up tight so I'm in no doubt it was wrong for now x


----------



## want2bemommy

I'd say move at 13 weeks


----------



## bellezzajess

Hope115 said:


> Awe yay, im so happy everyones lil bean is doing good and growing :)
> 
> So i was thinking... I want us all to be able to move over around the same time even though our dates r a lil off... Should i start the new inbetweener thread in second tri when im at 13 or 14 weeks? Some would be 12 weeks when im 13.... So im just trying to think/ take a lil poll on when u all would like to move over :)

Why do you have to move the group? Isn't this thread just in the "Pregnancy Groups" category? It doesn't look like it's in the First Tri forum.


----------



## Hope115

No its in the first trimester..... At least i thouht is was lol


----------



## Hope115

Lol u are right.... Its in the pregnancy forum so no need to move :)


----------



## Hope115

So how has everyone been feeling... Are anyones symptoms starting to alleviate?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Ducktales

my nausea has lessened in that I am not retching all day but it is still hideous and cant eat anything with flavour, even when I eat plain stuff I am so nauseous I could cry
also still exhausted
please get better soon !


----------



## FTMommy01

All symptoms have pretty much gone away and I can tell I am getting some energy back, yay for 2nd trimester starting in a couple days!! I get a scan tonight, cant wait to see the baby :happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Appointment today...I think they will scan me too. I hope so! Still queezy, still can't eat lots of things, still get an "upset tummy" when I eat, still exhausted and napping every day. I am hoping they will order a recheck of my progesterone level and hope to be able to come off of it soon...I HATE it :growlmad: Oh, don't know if I mentioned that on top of everything else, I now have a yeast infection (sorry TMI), and now my allergies are kicking in and kicking my butt :cry: 
This is no picnic, for sure! But as long as things are ok, I will suffer (hoping it won't be forever). Glad you are all doing good. I'll update later after my appointment.
:hugs:
Kat


----------



## bellezzajess

Most of my past symptoms have gone away, but I have now been dealing with a minor, but always-there headache for the last few days. In my 12 week update today, it said "your nausea should be gone, but you may start getting headaches!" Great. And it isn't really painful enough to take Tylenol, but just annoying. Feels a lot like a heat headache. 

Oh, and I weight myself today and was 4 lbs less than I was the other day when I complained about gaining 9lbs. That must have been a fluke. Glad I'm only up about 5lbs since I got pregnant... that seems more reasonable! 

We've also begun to tell all of our family and friends the news! It feels so good to not keep it a secret anymore!


----------



## want2bemommy

My nausea is gone. Still got sore boobs, constipation, occasional achy uterus, some slight pains in my hooha, fatigue, constantly peeing, short of breath, trouble being comfortable at night. Oh the joys lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Wow. So many of us have scans today :) good luck ladies :) my next one is next monday. Yea my symptoms are still around although i have a few hours a day now that i feel better in the midafternoon... But then feel the worst at nite. And If t werent for the miralax i would always be constipated hahah.

I was readig back on our posts from the beginning and cant believe how the time has gone.... Even though it felt like forever going through it.... So glad to have u all to share this experience with :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yay Heather, im glad it went well and you got to see baby... I prolly would have been freakin out if they couldnt find the heartbeat right away so im glad they did a scan :) my placenta is low lying.... Why cant all are placentas be in "the normal" position lol.

Ducktales- i sure hope u start feeling better soon... I hated feelig sick constantly and am greatful to have a few hours a day now where i feel somewhat normal and can eat.


----------



## FTMommy01

My scan went great, heart rate is 180...strong! I go back July 27th for gender :) here are some pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FTMommy01

Don't know how to flip the pic from my phone!! Here's a profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yay FTMOMMY ... great pics!

I am SUPER relieved to say my scan went well today too. Got a few pics but the 3D is most clear (although it is hard to make out face). He/she was wiggling about though, so I was glad :) 
I am so happy everyone is progressing nicely.
:hugs:
Kat
 



Attached Files:







3dus.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Wow they are all great pics!!!!! Yay im glad all the lil beans r doing so greats.... I cant wait till my scan now!!! I thought it was monday but its actually tuesday hehe... Pregnancy brain lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww u guys those 4d pics a wicked, so cute
I'm rebooked for Monday the 17th, thanks god wen ill be 12 weeks apparently talk about. Confusing


----------



## Abryant86

Hello ladies! I just found this forum! Mind if I join? I'm 11 weeks 5 days EDD 12/31. We couldn't hear the heartbeat at my 10 week appointment so we got to see the baby on ultrasound. Baby was kicking up a storm and heartbeat was flickering away. I managed to snap a cruddy pic with my phone. I go back on the 21st to try and hear again and my nt ultrasound is scheduled for the 24th. So far only symptoms are sore BBs, occasional sciatic pain & brief bouts of nauseous. Thanks for listening to my story! Here's the pic: https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/6934fc31ea183c0ed49f8ae226e97fe1.jpg


----------



## Hope115

Welcome ABryant!!!! Glad u got to see ur lil bean :) and glad u found us :) 

Getting antsy for my scan tuesday, this will be my third one and i always get nervous a few days out! Hope everyone is startig to have some relief from ms... Im usually good now in the morning n then sick at nite... But better than all day sickness so ill take it :)

So quick question... I read around 12 weeks u can feel ur uterus around ur pelvic bone.... But i cant feel mine... And other than so e bloat here n there... I don look like im preggo yet, not even a lil bump? I know since this is my first it will prolly take longer to show but i was hoping by now at least i would notice a difference even if others couldnt.


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope with my first I didnt start getting even a little bump until about 5 months, when we went in for our gender determination at 20 weeks you could barely tell I was pregnant! I finally popped at 7months!

Now with this pregnancy its a little different :haha: already gaining some weight!

I go for my scan Friday, hope everything goes good for us!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Welcome Abryant!

Hope, I don't have a bump either, and this is my 5th! I definitely look "chubbier" but someone who doesn't know me would just think I look chubby, not preggo. I read that baby can double in size during these weeks in transitioning from 1st to 2nd trimester, so we may wake up one morning and all of a sudden realize we have a bump :)

As far as my symptoms, I feel like I have had less exhaustion over the weekend. I was quite busy and managed to get through the days with just a short rest, NOT a 3 hour nap. I hope this stays and I can have my energy back everyday. The queasiness has lessened some, not all the way. And like you, HOPE, I am more sick at night. I can't tolerate large amounts of food, and it seems to take forever to digest a meal. If I eat, I can't eat again for hours, otherwise it feels as though everything is sitting in my chest and going to "come up" any moment.
I go for another Progesterone level tomorrow, and pending the results, Wednesday will, hopefully, be my last dose of the progesterone supplement. I am THRILLED about this, and just pray things stay good after that point. As far as I know, the placenta is developed by now and functioning to produce the progesterone for baby. On the US, it looked like a pretty "plump" placenta, lol. So I am thinking positive that all will be good.
My NT scan is next week, the 28th, so I am looking forward to that, as are all of you.

Has anyone had their NT scan yet? If so, I am curious to know if the docs gave you any indication of what sex the baby may have looked to be. I know most will say it is too young to tell, but when I was at the doctor last week and my doctor used 3d US and said he was trying real hard to see the sex, but the baby was "cross-legged" and so he couldn't tell. I was quite surprised that he thought he would be able to tell that young.


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm 11 weeks and can't feel mine- I figured with 2 I'd be able to earlier- doesn't help my vanishing twin fears :-/ oh well, 9 more days until my NT scan- i think they have 3d there so hoping I will get one of those pics


----------



## bellezzajess

It seems like all of you girls are getting NT scans... my doctor didn't even offer me one. Instead, he said they started doing blood testing for chromosomal abnormalities (Harmony) and the cost was around $500 out of pocket. We decided not to get it since no matter what the results, it probably wouldn't change anything.

I had a doctor's appt this morning. Heard the heartbeat with the doppler... still in the 150s. Won't go back now for 5 more weeks and I'll be just about 18 weeks by then, which is hard to believe! I am considering scheduling a gender determination ultrasound before then with a private company near my house that only charges $39. I'm not sure how many weeks you have to be though to get that.


----------



## 4boys1girl

bellezzajess said:


> It seems like all of you girls are getting NT scans... my doctor didn't even offer me one. Instead, he said they started doing blood testing for chromosomal abnormalities (Harmony) and the cost was around $500 out of pocket. We decided not to get it since no matter what the results, it probably wouldn't change anything.
> 
> I had a doctor's appt this morning. Heard the heartbeat with the doppler... still in the 150s. Won't go back now for 5 more weeks and I'll be just about 18 weeks by then, which is hard to believe! I am considering scheduling a gender determination ultrasound before then with a private company near my house that only charges $39. I'm not sure how many weeks you have to be though to get that.

Bellezzajess....where are you from? Here, in NJ, they will do it starting at 14 weeks. But they do not give a 100% guarentee unless you are at least 16 weeks. 

I have my gender determination scan all set for July 24th. It costs $50.


----------



## bellezzajess

I'm from Chicago area. I assume that my doctor will schedule an ultrasound for me around 19-20 weeks to determine gender, but he didn't say anything about it at my appt. today. I don't know if I want to wait that long either, so I might just get the private one before that.


----------



## FTMommy01

Im getting mine at 17 weeks with a private company, then confirming it with my doctors scan at 20 weeks!


----------



## Hope115

My friend was told at her NT scan she was 80% likely to have a girl and it ended up correct... My scan is in the morning and im hopeing i can get an 80% accurate guess on what the gender is. Here in the US the NT scan is usually covered by insurance. Oh n i have anoher ultrasound at 17weeks to confirm gender.

4boys1girl.. I do hope ur progesterone level is ok so u can stop taking the supplements :) yay ladies... We r almost outta the first trimester!!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

How ru ladies feeling? I am still feeling pretty rubbish. Off work today, just soo tired and my body has said no more. I haven't missed work up to now but have found it really tough and I think it has made my symptoms worse.
Still feel groggy but the worse thing is the overwhelming exhaustion. I had a 2 hours nap yesterday afternoon and yet was still in bed by 8pm and slept till 9am. 
I was hoping that I would feel better by now but hopefully soon.

The good news is that my scan last week was fab. Baby moving all over the place and dated me a few days ahead. Had the NT scan at the same time.


----------



## FTMommy01

I was feeling fine, but yesterday I started having pains in my upper abdomen, from what I looked up its ligaments stretching and everything moving but man was it painful. Its fine as of this morning thanks goodness!


----------



## Weebear

We have a fb group for dec/jan babies if anyone would like added please pm me :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Weebear said:


> We have a fb group for dec/jan babies if anyone would like added please pm me :)

WeeBear, what's it called?


----------



## Weebear

It's a secret group at the moment just incase some of the jan people haven't announced yet. Pm me if you'd like to join x


----------



## Radiance

I would love to join this!
My EDD have been between December 24th-January 3rd!
Right now we are going with January 3rd, get a scan by a specialist July 1st and I should know my real due date by then :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

Heather.1987 said:


> So far the worst part of being pregnant is that i catch every single cold, caugh, sore throat, allergy....everything!!! Ive been sick non stop for weeks! Im running out of tissues.

This is my 8th day with a sore throat and 3rd with a horrible cough... not getting any better!! :/ I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Oxygen- im glad ur scan went well :)
Heather- i dont think u have anything to worry about, i read on here ladies go back n forth with constipation with the hormonal changes

As for being sick- i have had a slight cough for over a week and feel stuffy- but dont feel like sick stuffy- i read somewhere around now is the our mucus production goes into overdrive for our mucus plug so who knows :)?


----------



## Abryant86

Ugh this baby must have hit a big growth spurt today! I feel all the stretching and pulling. Not painful just uncomfortable, anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## bellezzajess

Weebear said:


> We have a fb group for dec/jan babies if anyone would like added please pm me :)

How many girls are in it? I would be interested in joining if it is a smaller group... like 20 or less.


----------



## want2bemommy

I've been feeling the stretching/pulling for a few weeks now- was hoping for the start of a bump but I think it's still extra belly lol. At least the bloat has lessened


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi ladies, gosh I'm achey from my hips to my knees today terrible all day
Stretching alot x


----------



## Hope115

Had my ultrasound this morning and baby looks great!!! Heart rate 164 and the tech said my NT looks great. She also gave us an 80% guess its gonna be a BOY!!! which took us by surprise because we both were really thinking girl lol. So we are happy that all looks well. I attached a photo- hopefully it uploads...how are any of you with nub guesses?

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q779/jessicab115/image_zps6a6dd560.jpg


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Radiance

Looking like a :blue: to me!! :D


----------



## 2ndbabybump

I want to join! I'm due December 28th! And, lucky me, we already HAVE a December baby! Gonna be one crazy month our whole lives! :wacko:


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Hope115 said:


> Had my ultrasound this morning and baby looks great!!! Heart rate 164 and the tech said my NT looks great. She also gave us an 80% guess its gonna be a BOY!!! which took us by surprise because we both were really thinking girl lol. So we are happy that all looks well. I attached a photo- hopefully it uploads...how are any of you with nub guesses?
> 
> https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q779/jessicab115/image_zps6a6dd560.jpg

Looks like a boy to me! Congratulations! Are you 13 weeks now? I have a 13 week scan this Friday and I'm hoping for a clear shot like yours. :)


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Heather.1987 said:


> Ok this sounds super stupid, but all of a sudden the past few days ive had regular bowel movements everyday....ive been super constipated and have been taking milk of mag once a week to help things (took it last a week ago). I know progesterone keeps the pregnancy going and also causes constipation....should i be worried of my levels dropping??

LOL! Same thing happened to me this week! :blush: I wouldn't worry, it seems to come and go.


----------



## 4boys1girl

heather... i have low progesterone and on supplements. my stomach issues fluctuate from constipated to diarrhea, the later being more frequent. but i think it happens with others too. if you get too concerned, give the doc a call, it cant hurt to ask what they think.

hope, not too good with the "nub" but, to me, the skull looks boy. congrats :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats Hope!!


----------



## gacelita

I have been feeling pulling for a while but recently have been noticing some achey-ness and soreness too, which I attributed to my growing mid-section. Thankfully no problems on the bowel movements, though, although I got a totally random bout of MS today. I have had a horrible stuffy and itchy nose every morning but it seems to go away by the evening so I don't know what is going on with that but that's new in the past week or two so I think it might be related to hormones? :shrug:

Hope - that is a fantastic picture! I have no idea about nub theory, but I just read a bit on it, and I guess I would also have to guess boy from the picture! :thumbup: 

I am going in for my next appointment this Thursday and super excited (ok, and a little anxious)!


----------



## Radiance

2ndbabybump said:


> I want to join! I'm due December 28th! And, lucky me, we already HAVE a December baby! Gonna be one crazy month our whole lives! :wacko:

I am in the same boat!! My daughter's 3rd birthday is December 10th, I will be 37 weeks the day after her birthday, due between December 29th and January 3rd, so daughter's birthday, a Christmas or New years baby and then 2 weeks after is my son's 2nd birthday, January 28th! So if this baby decides to go overdue by 2 weeks, it could be due the week of my son. 

It's going to be pretty crazy for us!! :haha:


----------



## Hope115

2ndbabybump Welcome!!!! Im measuring 12w2 days so not quite at 13 weeeks... My tech was awesome and took her time, we have so many awesome pics n a video :) even got 4d ones :)

Gacelita- thanks for the guess. N i wake up every morning with a stuffy nowe too that goes away by the end of the day- same with morning cough 

Thanks everyone for the nub guesses :)


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Radiance said:


> 2ndbabybump said:
> 
> 
> I want to join! I'm due December 28th! And, lucky me, we already HAVE a December baby! Gonna be one crazy month our whole lives! :wacko:
> 
> I am in the same boat!! My daughter's 3rd birthday is December 10th, I will be 37 weeks the day after her birthday, due between December 29th and January 3rd, so daughter's birthday, a Christmas or New years baby and then 2 weeks after is my son's 2nd birthday, January 28th! So if this baby decides to go overdue by 2 weeks, it could be due the week of my son.
> 
> It's going to be pretty crazy for us!! :haha:Click to expand...

 You take the cake!:cake: That sounds exhausting!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies!! Sorry to be absent the last couple weeks. My in-laws and e entire family has come to visit. It has been so much fun! We just got back from shanghai and I did alot of shopping :happydance:

I am so happy to see everyone is going well along with new faces :happydance: I hope you are all feeling well! 

The morning sickness is still hanging on along with the vomiting but I have been finding some patterns so am managing it better hooray! I get an ultrasound tomorrow! I can't wait to see our little baby!! I will let you all know how it goes! 

I might be absent for the next week and a half as we are moving back to the states! So so so excited!!

Have you all officially announced? I'm not sure yet when I will to everyone.


----------



## Hope115

Yay glad to hear from u kalabear... It sounds like uv been busy!!! Hope the move goes smoothly :) we officially announced yesterday after our scan :)


----------



## FTMommy01

We have officially announced, it feels good to have us all be doing so good at this point! I go Friday for my NT scan, hope they can give me an indicator or what the baby could be??!


----------



## 4boys1girl

We have told our families a few weeks ago. Most people know, but there are others that don't know. Only our closest friends and family get the "announcement", others can just find out thru word-of-mouth, or when they see me :)

I am super excited to be getting my energy back! I have not had to nap at all the past 4 or 5 days and seem to manage just fine :)
I also seem to have "popped" a bit overnight, lol. All of a sudden, my tummy is round. My husband did a double take glance yesterday, as if all of a sudden I grew. I feel it too. I am glad, to me its a great sign ;)

Welcome to all the "newbies", and Kala - can't wait to hear about your scan. Enjoy it! :)

:hugs:
Kat


----------



## 2ndbabybump

We are going to announce after our scan this Friday. I'm so anxious mainly b/c I'm already showing! Those who already know say it too. I pulled up a pic from my first pregnancy and I am the same size at 12 weeks with this one as I was at 20 weeks with that one!!!
:huh:


----------



## FTMommy01

2ndbaby, that's exactly how I am!! I also have a scan this Friday, so excited to see the baby again! Do you know when you can go to find out the gender?


----------



## 2ndbabybump

FTMommy01 said:


> 2ndbaby, that's exactly how I am!! I also have a scan this Friday, so excited to see the baby again! Do you know when you can go to find out the gender?

Good to know I'm not the only one! Our Doctor says she won't tell us the gender until 20 weeks :sad2: But, I'm actually seeing a different doc this Friday since my main OB was unavailable. I'm hoping he will give me a guess on the gender. If he can see, that is. When do you find out? Do you have a preference?


----------



## FTMommy01

My doctor wont do the gender scan until 20 weeks either, but theres a private company around here that will do them start at 16 weeks for 40 dollars. So we are going at 17 weeks to get a private scan then we will confirm at 20 weeks with the doctor! 

DH and I would love to have a little boy. We have a 3 year old daughter right now, who is a HUGE daddys girl...so I want my mama's boy :thumbup:but of course I would love another little girl too, they are so precious!


----------



## bellezzajess

Yay for all the updates since yesterday and congrats to those who found out the gender! (Or at least have a pretty good idea.)

I just got a fetal doppler in the mail today and tried it out immediately! It took a few minutes of figuring it out, but I found the heartbeat and it was ~150bpm! So glad I have this at home now so I can listen whenever I want... especially because my next doctor's appt isn't for 5 weeks!


----------



## FTMommy01

I love mine too!! My babys heart rate is so high! First ultrasound it was 176 and this last one it was 180!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 2ndbabybump

FTMommy1,
That is so neat about going early for a scan! I want to but DH wants to wait until 20 weeks just to be safe. I made him do private scans for our first, so it's only fair I guess. I hope it's a boy for you! I actually want another girl so my DD can have a sister. Maybe b/c I'm so close to my sister (we now live across the street from each other). But a boy would be fun too!
Just a few more weeks and you'll know what you're having! So exciting!!


----------



## bellezzajess

Made it to 13 weeks, which, according to some sources is the start of 2nd trimester! Making it to 12 weeks, and now making it to 13 weeks both feel like really big accomplishments/milestones. Now if that baby bump would just pop out!


----------



## 2ndbabybump

bellezzajess said:


> Made it to 13 weeks, which, according to some sources is the start of 2nd trimester! Making it to 12 weeks, and now making it to 13 weeks both feel like really big accomplishments/milestones. Now if that baby bump would just pop out!

13 weeks is the safe-zone! Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yay! Congrats to those who have made it to 13 weeks already...your babies have GRADUATED ;)
I have yet to get there. Baby measures about a week behind, so I am now almost 12 weeks. I still have a ton of NERVES about everything. Got my progesterone level checked again, and it was only 23.76 :( I was hoping to see it in the 30's, at least. Last night was last dose of progesterone supplement, so of course I was freaking out about coming off of it. I spoke with my doctor today and he said "you should be fine to come off of it". Should be? That doesn't make me feel confident. He didn't order a refill on my prescription. He said we will recheck my level on Monday. so now, fingers crossed, and waiting anxiously for Monday. I have to hope and pray that the placenta has taken over and is producing enough of the hormone to sustain the pregnancy. Oh boy, this is nerve wrecking!


----------



## Hope115

4boys1girl- i couldnt imagine going through that... Im stressed enough as it is... I hope all goes well, if it means anything... I have a strong feeling all will be good and will contine to pray (dont know if u r religious or not, but either way it cant hurt :) ) will be thinkin of you :)


----------



## FTMommy01

4boys1girl I'll be praying for you too! Your little bean seems to be strong, Im sure all will be good!

I go for my NT scan today, I am sooo excited to see the baby! Its not until this afternoon though so hopefully the morning will go by quickly!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Thanks girls! I LOVE all the support one can get in this forum, especially this thread :) I am trying to stay calm, but also pay attention to my body and symptoms, just in case. Hopefully, all will be ok with my level after Monday, then Friday I will have my NT scan. Hope to feel some relief when I hit the 13 week mark ;) FTMOmmy, cant wait to hear about your scan :)


----------



## 2ndbabybump

I got my 13 week ultrasound today. My doctor thinks it's 80% girl. What do you all see??
 



Attached Files:







DSC07402.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FTMommy01

Definitely looks like a girl 2ndbabybump!! Congats !! :thumbup: Just got back from mine too...here is my pic, she didnt say boy or girl ughhh!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 2ndbabybump

FTMommy01 said:


> Definitely looks like a girl 2ndbabybump!! Congats !! :thumbup: Just got back from mine too...here is my pic, she didnt say boy or girl ughhh!

I can't see!! Bummer. At least you only have a few more weeks until you find out and not a grueling 2 months!! I'm hoping :blue: for you!


----------



## 2ndbabybump

4boysand1girl,
Hoping and praying for good news on Monday for you! :hugs:


----------



## bellezzajess

4boys1girl said:


> Yay! Congrats to those who have made it to 13 weeks already...your babies have GRADUATED ;)
> I have yet to get there. Baby measures about a week behind, so I am now almost 12 weeks. I still have a ton of NERVES about everything. Got my progesterone level checked again, and it was only 23.76 :( I was hoping to see it in the 30's, at least. Last night was last dose of progesterone supplement, so of course I was freaking out about coming off of it. I spoke with my doctor today and he said "you should be fine to come off of it". Should be? That doesn't make me feel confident. He didn't order a refill on my prescription. He said we will recheck my level on Monday. so now, fingers crossed, and waiting anxiously for Monday. I have to hope and pray that the placenta has taken over and is producing enough of the hormone to sustain the pregnancy. Oh boy, this is nerve wrecking!

Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Hope115

So i made this graft thingy that is clear with a 30 degree angle that i can place over the scan pics... If the nub is greater than 30 degrees it should be boy and if less than girl.
My scan is above 30 degrees so measuring boy just like my tech gave me an 80% guess on.
2ndbabybump- im getting girl for you just like your doc guessed.
FTMOmmy- for what i think is your babys nub, its right on the 30 degree angle and its kinda hard becuz the babys back is curled real tight instead of more relaxed and flat- so its kinda in the grey area, but if i had to guess i would say boy.

I wonder how accurate this graft is? Lol i should make a guess on everyones and see if its correct hehe


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Hope115 said:


> So i made this graft thingy that is clear with a 30 degree angle that i can place over the scan pics... If the nub is greater than 30 degrees it should be boy and if less than girl.
> My scan is above 30 degrees so measuring boy just like my tech gave me an 80% guess on.
> 2ndbabybump- im getting girl for you just like your doc guessed.
> FTMOmmy- for what i think is your babys nub, its right on the 30 degree angle and its kinda hard becuz the babys back is curled real tight instead of more relaxed and flat- so its kinda in the grey area, but if i had to guess i would say boy.
> 
> I wonder how accurate this graft is? Lol i should make a guess on everyones and see if its correct hehe

That is really cool! It will be fun to see what we all have. It seems like a graph like that would work well for this gender predicting. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Heather- aweman, when is ur next scan?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

AW...all of your scan pics are sooo nice :) Can't wait to get mine done on friday. Been hangin in there for now, and so far things seem ok. I mean, I haven't had any "bad feelings" since coming off progesterone. And no spotting or cramping, so thats a good sign. I will get level checked Monday, But won't know until Tuesday. Will keep you all posted, thanks for thinking of me.

As far as "nubs" I always have a really hard time guessing unless it is a clear, right in between the legs shot :( Sorry I am not much help. Have any of you tried the "home" tests? With baking powder? Or there is one you can by in store, called intelligender? You just use your urine to test.


----------



## Abryant86

Yesterday we tried again to hear the heartbeat (couldn't find it at 10 wks) she found it within seconds! A strong 168bpm! Woohoo. No waiting for NT scan Monday.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

heather...I read that if you put about a teaspoon of baking powder in a cup and then pee in another cup, then pour the urine over the powder and see what it does. Supposedly if it fizzes and bubbles it means "boy". If it does nothing, it means girl. I don't know how accurate it is, but for fun, it might be cool to see if it is right. And baking powder is cheap :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

PS...I did this a while back, and I would say it was INCONCLUSIVE since the first did not bubble or fizz but a very thin layer of foam developed on the top, and the second did absolutely nothing. I have not read anywhere if you have to be a certain amount of weeks into gestation or not, so maybe I tried it too early. I am waiting a week off the progesterone (so I know nothing interferes) and will try it again :)


----------



## Hope115

Abryant- im glad ur scan went well :)
4boys1girl- im soooo happy things seem to be ok and am lookig forward to ur scan as well :)


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Good to hear everyone's pregnancies are progressing well! The 13 week mark is a big milestone. Hooray for little peaches!!! 
:dance:


----------



## want2bemommy

And so it begins... 11+5 twins


----------



## 4boys1girl

WANT2BEMOMMY....LOVE your bump :) It's adorable. Mine sort of looks like that with just one, lol, but not as nicely rounded ;) How are you feeling?

I went to bed feeling "icky" in the nasal area, and woke with (what I believe is) a full blown sinus infection :( I am miserable. It's Sunday too, so I have to wait until tomorrow to get something for it.

Hope you are all feeling well :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm feeling icky- not nauseous, just green. Food still sucks. And very tired. :-(


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope you both feel better! I changed my gender appointment from July 27th to July13th, that's the earliest I can find out and as time goes on I keep getting more and more anxious!! A little less than three weeks away! I go this Wednesday for a regular OB check, pap and cultures so I wont get to see baby:cry: Im sure I will at least get to hear the heartbeat though!


----------



## bellezzajess

Hope, do you want to try your nub theory/guess with my ultrasound photo? I don't even really know where the nub is on here.
 



Attached Files:







us-12-small.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Abryant86

https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null-14.jpg
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null-15.jpg
Toes!
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null-19.jpg

Measuring right on scheduel 12/31/13


----------



## Hope115

Bellezzajess- sorry, i cant see a nub :/ but babys skull looks like mine and was predicted boy, but iv heard the skull isnt as accurate.


----------



## Hope115

So last nite i really looked like i popped, even the inside of my belly button was different... N i have also been more regular so thought this would be it... But thn woke up this mornig with nothing :/ oh well, guess its still bloat for me. 

Im finally startig to feel a lil better, i mostly just hve nigt sickness now from 5pm till about nine and the restof the day im ok as long as i eat. Im also not as tired but still need a nap here and there. Its really weird now becauee most of the time i dont feel pregnant, i dont look pregnant, i cant feel the baby yet... If it werent for the sickness i get at the end of the day- i wouldnt think i was pregnant anymore:/ im getting excited for the next stages- starting to show and not just look bloated and to feel movement.


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope- that's how I feel mostly. We are at an inbetween stage.

I have a tilted uterus too, but I guess it righted itself


----------



## FTMommy01

The inbetweeners are in the inbetween stage :haha:


----------



## 4boys1girl

ok, since we are all sharing :) ... here is 2pics, first at 8wks, 2nd at 12wks. 


Everyone has such a nice bump, and the US pics are awesome. Sorry, couldn't see a nub in them :( Did the tech give any indication?
 



Attached Files:







8weeks.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3









12weeks.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hope115

Awe everyones bumps are too cute...

You guys are right... We r def in the inbetween stage now

Cute scans ladies :) its def getting more real with seeing all this bumps n scans :)


----------



## Abryant86

Love seeing thes lovely baby bumps!
Heres my 4 vs 12 week bump!
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/216151ae65e41e7d404814da2a9748b6.jpg
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null-13.jpg


----------



## 2ndbabybump

Lovely pics ladies! What a fun stage. Not much sickness and fatigue, but all the excitement and more energy! :wohoo: It's so fun beginning to show too!


----------



## FTMommy01

everyones bumps look awesome!! I havent taken any pics yet but maybe I will tonight and post tomorrow, the first trimester went so fast...hopefully the second does too!


----------



## bellezzajess

Cute bumps ladies!! I have a tiny bit of a bump, but you can only really tell when I am in my underwear... so it might be another week or two before I post a bump photo.


----------



## 4boys1girl

I am happy and relieved to report that my progesterone level has GONE UP...YAY. I have been without supplement for 5 days now, and it has gone from 23.76 to 28.49 all on it's own (or I should say with the help of the newly functioning placenta). OK, I feel better. Now As long as my scan on Friday is good, I can finally relax and enjoy the 2nd trimester :) Hope you are all well.
PS, still have bad sinus infection, but taking antibiotic now, so hopefully it gets better soon. ALL of my kids graduate this week...I need to feel good, not sick :)
:hugs:
Kat


----------



## FTMommy01

Yes!! So happy for you, Great news!!


----------



## Hope115

That is awesome news!!!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Im prone to them too :/ when i was in middle school i had a growth spurt and got them on my hips.... Then in highschool they got worse, and i was teeny tiny only 103 pounds and still had them so i KNOW im gonna get them. Iv been putting coco butter lotion on all over belly, hips, butt, thighs and boobs twice a day in hopes that it will help them from getting too bAd but know i will definitely be getting them even if i dont gain too much weight.


----------



## bellezzajess

Ok so I know I said yesterday that I probably wouldn't post a bump photo for another week or two, but I was trying on some of my maternity clothes today and depending on what I am wearing, you can kind of see a bump... lol. If you never saw me before, you probably wouldn't think this was a baby bump... but I definitely do not usually have this much of a belly.
 



Attached Files:







14wks.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## gacelita

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is feeling and doing well. I shot off a quick thread this morning on my way to work to ask people to guess gender from my scan yesterday over on the general first trimester board (only to find out we are apparently not supposed to be posting those there now. um, oops) but also wanted to throw it out to this group here. Any thoughts on gender based on these pics? I've got no clue. I don't think we got a good shot of the nub and the previous guessers were equally split on boy vs. girl so we may have a mystery on our hands! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







BABY 6-26_2.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6









BABY 6-26_6.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









BABY 6-26_8.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hope115

Im pretty sure i see a girl nub on the second pic and the skull looks girly to me too just myguess if u go back a few pages my pic shows a nub that my tech guessed boy and my nub sticks dtraight up where yours is low and angleing down if thats what i think is the nub


----------



## FTMommy01

I would say team :pink: !!


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMOMMY...I am going to go with GIRL too...definitly looks "girly" to me, and I don't about the "nub" doesn't look like much of a nub, and looks like lines to me, which makes me think girl :) Either way...your baby is ADORABLE and those are great pics :)

As for me, I can now finally relax and enjoy 2nd trimester...YAY!! My scan went well so far and I have passed the first portion. Now wait for blood work to come back to tell me for sure. Babies HR has come down a little, it was 158. Also, he/she was moving and kicking (which I could actually feel 1 or 2 kicks pretty easily). Not able to get any good gender guess shots and couldn't get between the legs at all, although there was a time or 2 when baby stretched out and for a flash of a second I could see the between the leg shot and swore I saw a shadow of a "bulge". lol, so who knows. But I was leaning toward girl, now I am thinking boy. The babies head reminds me so much of my first son. Most important though, is that babies is growing and thriving, so I am glad no matter what!!

Are any of you having the new "HARMONY" testing done? This is the blood work that tests, with 99% accuracy, whether or not your baby will have downs, trisomy or spina bifida. It also tells the gender through blood test. I didn't think I would be able to get it, but they did it, so they call me in 10 business days with results. So in about 2 weeks I will know for sure if it is boy or girl. I am excited about that!

Anyhow, I am glad to be able to see all of your pics, so here are 2 of mine from today. They are not that clear, but still worth looking at :)
 



Attached Files:







US12wks5dys.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









US12wks5days.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FTMommy01

Very cute pics! I got the test done last week but they did not test for gender, just for the other things...got the results back and everything is normal! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bemommy

My babies hr have come down to 158 and 160- but still good  I got no nub shots though. I have an u/s July 10th with regular OB then the big u/s and gender scan July 31 with the perinatologist- I'm so excited to find out


----------



## Hope115

4boys1girl- im sooo glad baby looks great and ur scan pics are so cute :) 

Sounds like all of us are finally gettig to enjoys are second trimester... I feel great during the day and energy is back, dont even feel pregnant... But then i continue to have heartburn and feel a lil sick from 5pm till 8pm but ill take it :) better than all day :)

Want2bemommy- do they know if ur twins are identical???


----------



## want2bemommy

They see 2 placentas, so most likely fraternal  I get a regular OB u/s July 10 then the big gender scan on Oahu July 31st  glad you're feeling better! A switch was flipped today and I chowder food all day lol- no nausea or indigestion yet


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies :) how is everyone? 
So i think i finally have a bump... But for some reason my computer wont let me post a pic now... So ill try later. My husband and best friend noticed it :) yay and i had to take out my belly button ring ( that i had since i was 15 :( ) because it was starting to get stuck on my pants. So the belly growth has begun :) oh n my boobs are getting HUGE!!! Well huge for me since im usually a small B size. My sickness is starting to decrease especially in the morning and i actually went to the gym twice this week :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Well, i wouldnt say my energy is back... I still nap too, but becuz im not throwing up constantly i can force myself to the gym lol and there are still alot of thigs i cant eat like chicken. I eat alot of soups :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

LOL...HOPE, I eat soup ALL THE TIME too. But both nausea and aversions are better for me. So far since my first OB visit, I have gained about 5 or 6 lbs. I feel like it should be more, considering my bulging belly and forever growing rear-end, lol. I am trying to avoid the "junk" and it is harder then ever now, especially since I can eat again without feeling sick.
Had another OB visit today and for the first time they did a quick abdominal scan, and everything checked out good :) Baby wiggled a bit and my daughter (who is 4) got to see it for the first time on the screen. Heart rate has come down again, it is now in the 140's. We are now thinking this could be our 4th boy (at least it will make my screenname true, lol) :) I also thought I saw the "shadow" of a "bulge" right between the legs. Next week we will know for sure when they call with blood results from the Harmony test.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Heather.1987 said:


> Ive made lots of tomatoe soup (with grilled cheese of course).

YUM...now that will be my craving until I eat it, lol.


----------



## want2bemommy

I love soup but can't stand hot foods anymore. I'm better off and on- depends on the day. Still weak and tired. Glad you guys are starting to feel better!


----------



## gacelita

I think my bump has started to become noticeable but maybe only to me. :haha: I am definitely going to need some different pants soon though - even my husband suggested I should go shopping b/c I'm clearly having a hard time buttoning them. I have gained about 6-7 lbs from the start of pregnancy which feels like a lot but I guess that's not far off the average. 

Sounds like a lot of us are starting to feel the symptoms ease up at least a little. I still need long naps sometimes :coffee: but the energy level is definitely increasing in general. Good timing since we have to move houses on Friday. Yay, second trimester!


----------



## 4boys1girl

LOL...I thought this would be fun to do...but now I am more confused then ever, lol. Guess we will know, when we know :/
"Congratulations. After evaluating all of your answers, BabyMed concludes that there is an 80% chance it's going to be a GIRL and a 20% chance it's a boy. !!!!!!" - See more at: https://www.babymed.com/gender-prediction-quiz?question=results#sthash.RNhdTO68.dpuf


----------



## 4boys1girl

LOL...I know, I am a fool right? but I can't help myself...I am DYING to KNOW!!! Seems like most things point to girl, but I just don't know about that ???????????????

Another gender prediction quiz...
"You have a 21% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 78% chance of having a girl. "


And Here's Why...
You are carrying the extra weight around the hips and bottom, so it's a girl.
The hair on your legs is not growing any faster during your preganacy, so it's a girl.
Your feet are not colder than they were before pregnancy. You are having a girl.
You prefer the heel of a loaf of bread. You are having a boy.
Dad-to-be hasn't been gaining weight along with Mom-to-be, so it will be a girl.
The maternal grandmother doesn't have gray hair (dyed or natural), so a girl will be born.
You had morning sickness early in pregnancy, so you are expecting a girl.
You are not looking particularly good during pregnancy. Therefore, it must be a girl, because girls steal their mother's looks.
Your chest development has been quite dramatic during pregnancy. You should expect a girl.
Since the sum of the mother's age at conception and the number of the month of conception is even, it will be a boy.
You are craving sweets, which means that it is a girl.
Your nose hasn't changed during pregnancy, which indicates a girl.
You have been craving meats or cheeses, so it is a boy.
Your baby's heart rate is 140 or more beats per minute, so it's a girl.


----------



## Hope115

So every quiz iv taken ( which includes the ones u took and a few of the chinese claendar ones) everyone says girl... But my tech guessed boy on my nub and so did every single guess on my ultrasound nub in the gender prediction forum... So i guess we will see in three weeks for sure :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope115 said:


> So every quiz iv taken ( which includes the ones u took and a few of the chinese claendar ones) everyone says girl... But my tech guessed boy on my nub and so did every single guess on my ultrasound nub in the gender prediction forum... So i guess we will see in three weeks for sure :)

Hope, just curious... did the chinese gender predictors that you tried calculate your lunar age and lunar month? I just realized that some of them are not right, and if they don't calculate it, you will get a different result. Its confusing because I tried 8 of them, the four that calculated my lunar age and month all predict girl. The four that did not do the calculation predicted boy :shrug:


----------



## Hope115

I took both lunar and non lunar and BOTH predicted girl lol
So needless to say im wondering if my nub guess ( though usually 80% accurate) migt be off.... Bt iguess we will see


----------



## want2bemommy

I find out July 31st- but I'm hoping that on my regular scan on July 10 that I can get a hint  since I have to go to Oahu for my gender scan, my husband won't be with me. I said I can have the dr write the genders in an envelope so we can find out together. What was I thinking lol- the wait will be torture! It's only a few hours but whatever  
The past few days my belly has been feeling tight and full- on the inside- no wonder now that they are peaches! Yay for us all- I'm so darn excited!


----------



## 4boys1girl

HOPE...I had a look at yours and I am stumped! :) The nub isn't creating the angle that I would think for a boy, but does look like its "up". However, is that the nub? There is a part a tad lower that looks like lines to me, but doesn't really stick out like a nub. I was wondering if maybe that is the "part" we should be looking at? 
Oh boy, remember when we were trying to determine our HPTs?? sometimes I think this is worse then "line eye", lol! Instead...now we all have "nub" eye!! :) 
It will be awesome no matter what you have, but now I am dyeing to know, because like mine, I am just as confused as with yours.


----------



## Hope115

Lol i know... The nub has a little arrow/hand pointing to it done by the tech


----------



## bellezzajess

I took that Baby Med gender prediction quiz that you posted here and I got this result: "Congratulations. After evaluating all of your answers, BabyMed concludes that there is a 53.3% chance it's going to be a girl and a 46.7% chance it's a boy. !!!" -- It is basically 50/50, so no help at all. My mother-in-law said that she would put her money on girl because of how my face looks. I see my face everyday, so I don't really notice the change... but I would be very happy if she is right! We should find out July 22nd.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bellezzajess

I thought she was eluding to the fact that my face is broken out, but when I asked her if that is why she thought girl, she said no... she said my face just looks different and whenever she has seen that change in someone's face, they've had girls. I don't know, lol.

I am getting soooo anxious to find out what we are having though!! I still have 2 more weeks to wait. I probably could go in now and get a decent guess, but I want to wait until at least 17 weeks so that they are a lot more sure. I don't want to be told one thing and then have it change two weeks later. But it is sooo hard not to buy baby clothes because there are so many on sale right now and they are SO cute!


----------



## FTMommy01

We go on Saturday to find out! I am so excited! we are doing a gender reveal party in the middle of August though so we have to keep hush about it, so you guys will be the only ones I get to tell! 5 more days!!


----------



## Hope115

Yay im soooo excited for everyones gender scans :)!!!!
Igot my nub guess at 12 weeks but my true gender scan is july 25th... The tech gave me 80%guess boy but i was so sure girl so i cant wait to know for sure :)

And im finally really starting to get a belly!!!! Ppl are noticing now :)
The sickness is gettig sooo much better and i actually have a lil more energy... 2nd tri... Im lovin u so far :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm having more good days than bad too thankfully- I find I have to eat something substantial when I first wake up or it sets the tone for the rest of the day. I never ate breakfast before so it was a challenge at first. I can't wait until my relationship with food is better lol.
Hope: I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Abryant86

We were told we won't have a gender scan untill 20-21 weeks :( I was really hoping for a sooner one. There is a private place called storkvision 2 hours away from me that will do gender ultrasounds at 18 weeks for 150$. My sister is a nurse and she advises against going that early. Is it worth it to find out 2-3 weeks early??? & how accurate is it at 18 weeks? I just can't decide. .


----------



## FTMommy01

I am going to a private place for mine they do them at 16 weeks for 60 dollars. I asked about how accurate and why doctors wait until 20 weeks and this is what she said:

It is very clear as long as your 16 weeks , offices wait 20-22 to make sure they can see baby's spine, 4 chamber heart, stomach, kidneys ect. This is very important ! We do offer a recheck should we not see anything but that's only happened 1 time since we opened a yr and a half ago! And its girl or boy 99.9 percent!

So that makes me feel better about the accuracy! Well worth the 60 dollars to me and plus I just cant wait to see the baby on the screen again, its been too long!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

I just got a call from the doctor. All bloodwork looks good ... NEGATIVE for abnormalities!! This means there is a "less then" 1 in 10,000 chance of baby having downs or other chromosomal abnormaility such as trisomies 13,18 or 21 ...WOO HOO! :thumbup: I am so THRILLED about that! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink:
as far as Gender, he he, I know what it is is .
LOL, I know, I will reveal in just a bit but I am waiting on some gender guesses in my gender thread before I announce. Keep checking back all, and have a great day!
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## FTMommy01

Cant wait!!! Im going to say GIRL!


----------



## Hope115

Im gonna guess girl too but only if the nub is what i think it is


----------



## 4boys1girl

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Hope, you are right ... the nub is what we think it is, and we are having our second GIRL! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I am soooooo excited (as I secretly wanted another girl).

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Hope115

Awe yay!!!!!


----------



## bellezzajess

4boys1girl said:


> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> Hope, you are right ... the nub is what we think it is, and we are having our second GIRL! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I am soooooo excited (as I secretly wanted another girl).
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

That's exciting, congrats! I kind of wish I would have done the harmony test now. My doctor offered it to me but said we'd probably have to pay a lot out of pocket for (several hundred dollars) and so we decided against it. Then I called my insurance company the other day and they said it would have been covered in full. Oh well, I'll know for next time!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## gacelita

4boys1girl said:


> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
> 
> Hope, you are right ... the nub is what we think it is, and we are having our second GIRL! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I am soooooo excited (as I secretly wanted another girl).
> 
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

So exciting!!! Congrats on team pink!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Go team pink 4 boys great news :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Congrats on the girl! They are so sweet & precious!! 3 days until my gender scan, could this week be going any slower?!?


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm leaving on vacation tonight to visit my family in Massachusetts  I got the A-OK from the perinatologist to fly so my husband booked me a last minute ticket. Woohoo! I'm doing nothing at home anyway and finally feeling better so I'm excited to see everyone once more baby free  I'll be gone until my gender scan on July 31st. I will still be on here though. This will be the first time I fly without Xanax so I'm a little anxious but still excited! The nausea and tiredness seems to be waning finally lol.


----------



## FTMommy01

Have fun on vacation want2be! We find out the gender tomorrow morning :happydance: I have a gut feeling it's a little girl!! My appointment is in the morning, so I will update you guys as soon as I know!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Congrats for you ladies finding out the gender already :flower:
I can't wait! My next scan is Aug 8th and hopefully I will be able to find out the gender. I really feel that my baby is a boy for some reason.
Will be interesting to see how many are team blue/pink/yellow :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Heather.1987 said:


> So i started feeling a little sore down there....so i checked to make sure my cervix was closed (which it was and high up) but i had lots of discharge and even some stuck to my cervix and i scraped it off (which was white). Next time i went pee there was some little brown discharge on my panties. I havent had any bleeding or complications, so even though it would make sense to be from when i messed with my cervix, but cant help but worry...i wipe and i still get a small brown smear. Urggg of course its 11pm here, dh is away and so are my parents and its a friday night.
> 
> Im 99% sure everything is good...but still :cry:

Heather, I am sure things are fine, but I understand the worry. :hugs:

You should at least try and give a call to the Dr. on Saturday (today) just for a "peace of mind check". There is usually mucous that accumulates around the cervix and is supposed to act like a "plug" during pregnancy. You probably just irritated the tissues in there, but want to get it check to make sure everything is fine. I am sorry you are worried like this :( 

When I was pregnant with my boys, I had spotting or bleeding almost every-time I had sex. And I always went to get checked out, and the docs always told me how sensitive it is in there and that is is a very vascular spot, especially during pregnancy, so the slightest touch can make bleeding occur. 

Take it easy, and try to stay calm (I know...easier said then done right?!). Keep us updated if you talk to the doc. :flower:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Haven't felt "sore" down there. But sometimes I get pains toward the inside and I feel like it is right where my cervix should be. It is worrisome, but it goes away.


----------



## 4boys1girl

PS...Heather, I LOVE your boy name "Landon Thomas"!!! It sounds sooo handsome ;)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

It's a boy!!!!!! So excited, it was 100 percent, he was not being shy about it at all! Dh is super excited :) I'm a little nervous, I've only had a girl so I'll have to learn all about boys!


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMommy01 said:


> It's a boy!!!!!! So excited, it was 100 percent, he was not being shy about it at all! Dh is super excited :) I'm a little nervous, I've only had a girl so I'll have to learn all about boys!

AWWW...congrats FTMommy!!! I felt the same way after having 3 boys, then having a girl...I was soooo nervous with her at first ;) 

That's Super exciting! are you thinking names yet?

Heather, Chelsea Marie is pretty too. I like the idea of "sharing" a middle name. My first daughter shares my initials and my middle name. I am Kathleen Renee and she is Kayla Renee :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey for the boy ftmommy,,, u guys r making me wanna get a private scan I've 4 weeks to wait yet x


----------



## Hope115

Heather... I feel sore like that by he end of a 12 hour shift... I think its from the pressure. 

Ftmommy... I thougt i was having a girl but they have me a boy guess.... Guess we were both "feeling" wrong lol congrats :)


----------



## FTMommy01

4boys1girl said:


> FTMommy01 said:
> 
> 
> It's a boy!!!!!! So excited, it was 100 percent, he was not being shy about it at all! Dh is super excited :) I'm a little nervous, I've only had a girl so I'll have to learn all about boys!
> 
> AWWW...congrats FTMommy!!! I felt the same way after having 3 boys, then having a girl...I was soooo nervous with her at first ;)
> 
> That's Super exciting! are you thinking names yet?
> 
> Heather, Chelsea Marie is pretty too. I like the idea of "sharing" a middle name. My first daughter shares my initials and my middle name. I am Kathleen Renee and she is Kayla Renee :)Click to expand...

The only boy name we have so far is Braxton Lee...the middle name has to be Lee because it has been in five generations of DH's family and although it seems like an easy middle name to pair with its difficult! nothing set in stone yet!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Braxton Lee sounds "strong" ... I Like it :)


----------



## bellezzajess

Yay FTMommy! Congrats!! 

I still have another week before I find out!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Good Morning ladies! 

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? Has anyone else found out gender? Getting close to scan dates I suppose. I can't wait to hear what everyone is expecting :winkwink:

I feel wonderfully good lately! :happydance: I can now eat whatever I want, I can get through whole day without any naps, and can go to bed late...it terrific! Sometimes I forget I am pregnant, lol (aside from the extra weight I have to carry around).

My only concern, at the moment, is movement. I have felt baby move since between 12 and 13 weeks. I had felt it at that time with all my other kids too. But with them, it started light and got progressively stronger and more frequent by 16weeks. This one concerns me bc sometimes I feel like I don't feel movement in a very long while. I have dr appointment next Monday, but sometimes I wonder if I should call them before. I kinda feel silly because I know what they will say "you shouldn't feel baby move until 16-18 weeks", with is NOT always the case, and for women who have had other pregnancies, they DO feel it sooner. UGH! :shrug: Just keeping my fingers crossed that baby is wiggling around in there and maybe facing my back or something and I am just not always feeling it. Times like this that I wish I had a doppler!

Hope you are all enjoying your summer!
:hugs:
Kat


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

I havent felt any movement yet either but his is my first. I find out my gender for sure on the 25th- i cant wait!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay for gender scans! I wouldnt worry about movement, Ive only felt little guy a couple of times and this is my second pregnancy so I thought I for sure would feel him more, but in time I guess!


----------



## 4boys1girl

So its not bad enough that I worry about movement...but today, I FELL hard down the steps into the pool. oh boy did it startle me. I don't think I did anything but I keep thinking that now I am really going to be analyzing for movement or questionable movements. If I don't feel anything through tonight and tomorrow, I am calling the doctor, just for peace-of-mind.


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no Hun not good, I fell was I was pg last time to around 12 weeks ish, I was worried n rang for piece of mind all was ok
Baby is well cushioned Hun
Dear of u shock to system I no xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Heather.1987 said:


> Sooo babysrus has a huge sale on all baby bedding...sale ends Thursday...day before my genderscan! So im thinking of buying a set and at least I have a 50/50 chance of getting the bedding on sale. If opposite gender ill just return it and wait (or not wait) for the bedding to go on sale again. Im just ready to get the nursery all ready! :) if I could convince my dh to buy both sets and just return the other on friday....don't know if he would go for that.....but its such a great sale and im ready to shop for baby!

WOO HOO...I would DEFINITELY buy one for each ;) lol, just put on a pretty pouty face and bat your eyes at him while you show him a fabulous girl set, and a super cool boy set ;) How could he resist :) It's always exciting shopping for baby no matter what! can't wait for your scan
:hugs:
Kat


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

4boys1girl- how have u been feeling now? Hope all is ok.
Heather- i would totally buy both sets... No matter becuz u will bring the other back... The only way u could lose is if u only get one and choose the wrong one.

Right now we r living in hawaii in this tiny tiny one bedroom house so no nursery for me :( but i guess the perk is ill be saving alot of money... We wont be movig into a bigger house until baby is like 4 months when we move back to the mainland, then i guess is when i will get to decorate.

5 MORE DAYS till i find out the gender for sure... The wait is killin me ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope115 said:


> 4boys1girl- how have u been feeling now? Hope all is ok.
> Heather- i would totally buy both sets... No matter becuz u will bring the other back... The only way u could lose is if u only get one and choose the wrong one.
> 
> Right now we r living in hawaii in this tiny tiny one bedroom house so no nursery for me :( but i guess the perk is ill be saving alot of money... We wont be movig into a bigger house until baby is like 4 months when we move back to the mainland, then i guess is when i will get to decorate.
> 
> 5 MORE DAYS till i find out the gender for sure... The wait is killin me ;)

Hope...I've been better. Just taking it easy today. I felt a strong movement late last night, and today some tiny ones while lying flat and giving my tummy a nudge. But the fall took a toll on me. I am sore (like I did a huge workout) my groin hurts and feels like pressure when I am up too long, and worse when walking. There is also this sore-type pain on my right side tummy near lower abdomen/pelvis. I think I just pulled muscles or something. Dr not in today, which would mean I have to go to emergency room, and I don't want to do that. So I'll wait it out and see how I feel tomorrow. No bleeding and spotting is a good thing ;)

I can't wait to find out yours too. Tech said boy right? But you have all signs pointing to girl? And I thought I remember your scan pic being a bit tricky, right? Oh boy, this is exciting because I don't think I am comfortable guessing either way. Hurry up and get her scan :happydance:

:hugs:
Kat


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay Hope, cant wait for you to find out! Im ready for more movement, I know its still early but it is such a cool feeling to just lay there and feel it!


----------



## bellezzajess

I have a ultrasound this evening so *hopefully* I will know the gender in 5 or so hours!


----------



## 4boys1girl

bellezzajess said:


> I have a ultrasound this evening so *hopefully* I will know the gender in 5 or so hours!

Super excited! Please tell us as soon as you know ;)


----------



## Hope115

Bellezzajess- cant wait to hear!!!

4boys1girl- yea tech said boy but everything points to girl... Ugh, my scancant come soon enough... Three more days :)


----------



## bellezzajess

Well... our little one was being very difficult and stubborn (like mommy)... but the ultrasound tech was about 75% sure that it is a... GIRL! 

He wouldn't give a more certain guess because he couldn't actually make out the three lines that indicate it is a girl for sure, but he looked from several different angles and couldn't see any signs of boy parts at all. 

So I'm pretty sure it is a girl, but we will try to get that confirmed in a couple weeks or so when I have my 20(ish) week ultrasound at my doctor's office. 

But YAY! I was so hoping for a girl so I'm super excited! :wohoo:


----------



## 4boys1girl

bellezzajess said:


> Well... our little one was being very difficult and stubborn (like mommy)... but the ultrasound tech was about 75% sure that it is a... GIRL!
> 
> He wouldn't give a more certain guess because he couldn't actually make out the three lines that indicate it is a girl for sure, but he looked from several different angles and couldn't see any signs of boy parts at all.
> 
> So I'm pretty sure it is a girl, but we will try to get that confirmed in a couple weeks or so when I have my 20(ish) week ultrasound at my doctor's office.
> 
> But YAY! I was so hoping for a girl so I'm super excited! :wohoo:

HURRAY for PINK!!!! Thanks for sharing..I was waiting to hear. Sounds like a girl especially at this stage, there shouldn't be anything "hanging" between if it's a girl, so seeing nothing is a great sign. That's so very exciting :) :happydance:


----------



## bellezzajess

Even though we didn't get a "for sure" gender determination, I just bought like 10 dresses from The Children's Place.... but they have a 45 day return policy and I got everything for dirt cheap, so I think it was a pretty good gamble.

(If you're interested, childrensplace.com has a monster sale going on today where may items are $4.99 each and you get free shipping on every order... and if you enter coupon code H6G531, you'll get another 20% off everything.)


----------



## Hope115

Yay so exciting!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

I LOVE my doppler. I felt a few movements last week and nothing this week so of course I started to get worried, listened for the heart beat and found it right away its such a sweet sound and really gives me a peace of mind that everything is ok. It was funny as soon as I found it DH and our 3 year old dd were fighting over who got to hear next this little one cant come soon enough for us!


----------



## 4boys1girl

FTMOMMY...I sooo wish I had one!! After falling and worrying, yesterday I did alot of "heavy housework" including lifting heavy objects, bathing (and fighting) a very strong pup, I just didn't stop all day! Then toward the night, I thought there was a pinkish tint when I wiped and I freaked out. I layed in bed waiting and waiting for movement and it would have been so nice to have that doppler. I did feel a few movements but I am always questioning everything now.


----------



## FTMommy01

For 30 dollars it was so worth it, I just listen for it and close my eyes and listen...I cant wait to hold him!!


----------



## Hope115

So had my scan and baby looks perfect :) and definitely all BOY like the tech predicted at 12 weeks and he wasnt shy showing us lol. 

Still dont know how to post a pic from my phone... Any tips


----------



## 4boys1girl

YAY...Congrats on your BOY Hope. Thats awesome! 

I don't know how to post from phone either. I usually just send to either email or facebook, then download from there, then upload again from B&B. Probably way more steps then I need to do, but it gets the job done ;)

So, who else is having a scan soon, and when? So excited to hear what everyone is having. Keep us posted ;)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Oh and one more thing... After my scan during lunch today i felt my baby move for the first time!!!! Such a great day :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wat phone r u using hope?
Is it a smart phone?
U can use photo bucket to upload pics...


----------



## FTMommy01

I have a scan August 5th to confirm gender, but he wasnt shy at the first scan so Im pretty positive the gender wont be changing! :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Oxygen7880

4boys1girl said:


> YAY...Congrats on your BOY Hope. Thats awesome!
> 
> I don't know how to post from phone either. I usually just send to either email or facebook, then download from there, then upload again from B&B. Probably way more steps then I need to do, but it gets the job done ;)
> 
> So, who else is having a scan soon, and when? So excited to hear what everyone is having. Keep us posted ;)

My 20 week scan is on 8th August! Can't wait. Hope the baby is healthy first and foremost but I also hope to find out the gender.
Starting feeling the baby this week....what an amazing experience.


----------



## Hope115

I have an Iphone... So ill try photobucket

Heather - cute bump

Yay our bumps r getting bigger n we r finally getting to feel our babies :) this is def a fun time in pregnancy :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope- from iPhone: go to comment and hit advanced. Tap the paper clip, it'll open a new page where you can upload. Once it uploads, go back to the other open page and hit paper clip again, Your picture should be there. You can only do one at a time on an iPhone.


----------



## bellezzajess

Congrats Hope! Little boys are wonderful! I have 2 nephews. :)


----------



## Hope115

Lets see if this worked


----------



## Hope115

Yay thanks wantobemommy it worked :)
First pic was his boy parts and this is his profile... Not the best... My tech didnt really take much time on pics :/ but im glad i got to see my lil baby :)

I read online at this point the baby usually weighs 5.5-6 oz average... My lil man was measuring 7oz!!!! I may have a big one at the end lol.


----------



## Hope115

And here is my bump :)

Oh boy- u guys r in trouble now- i learned how to upload photos ahahha lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

awww. congrats heather! both yours and Hope's scan pics are terrific. I go for my detailed level 2 scan aug 14th. can't wait! got some good news today...blood tess for spina bifida came back negative :) but my thyroid hormone was getting too low so now they are decreasing my thyroid meds.


----------



## Hope115

Heather- beautiful pics :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope: lol at the undeniable penis


----------



## Hope115

Lol definitely a penis hahahhahah
Wantobemommy- are u finding out for the twins?


----------



## FTMommy01

Those are awesome pics!! I get my 20 week scan exactly 1 week from today so excited to see him again! How is everyone feeling? I have heartburn a lot and my sinuses are acting up other than that pretty easy pregnancy so far!


----------



## 4boys1girl

*Hi Girls! Wasn't sure who wants to do this, but I just ordered an UdderCover and a sling and only paid for shipping and handling  Also, after you place an order at one of these sites, you will get another PROMO code for 100% off at other sites.  *

August is World Breastfeeding Month!
To celebrate, What To Expect members can receive: 

FREE Nursing Covers 
at UdderCovers.com!

FREE Baby Carriers 
at SevenSlings.com!

FREE Breast Pads 
at UdderCovers.com!

FREE Nursing Pillow 
at NursingPillow.com!

Use promo code: WTE at all three websites today & share this promotion with your friends!

It's as easy as 1-2-3:

1. Visit sevenslings.com, UdderCovers.com, or Nursingpillow.com. 

2. Click on "Shop Now" and select any baby carrier, nursing cover or breast pads you like. 

3. Once you've made your selection, you'll be taken automatically to your shopping bag. Enter the promo code "WTE" and each company will deduct 100% of the cost of the carrier, nursing cover, and pillow  all you pay are the shipping fees!

You can use promo code "WTE" for all 4 offers just open a new browser window each time you do.


----------



## bellezzajess

Congrats Heather!! Lots of little boys in this forum! I hope my little one stays a girl to help even it out a bit! :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Heather ... did you open any of it? Just wondering if it's nice quality stuff?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope115 said:


> Lol definitely a penis hahahhahah
> Wantobemommy- are u finding out for the twins?

Yes- I fly to Oahu tomorrow to find out!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yay cant wait to find out either... R u thinking one of each or both the same gender?


----------



## Hope115

So since we r gettin to the point of finding out our babies genders... On the first page im going to put all our names, due dates and genders... Iv read through all the post and will put what i think is right- but if im wrong with any due dates and genders let me know and i can fix it... It got kinda confusing with everyones original due date guesses, then their ultrasound measurements and their ticker dates- so if i pick the wrong one or my mathematical skills r wrong let me know hehe :) and some i just couldnt figure out lol. ill continue to add the genders as we learn them and let me know if you are staying team Yellow. Then at the end of our pregnancies ill but the birth dates too :) Also, there were a few ppl who only posted once and we never heard from them again- so i didnt put them in- i hope thats ok.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Sure- had trouble doing that on my phone so the next time im on my computer ill do that :)


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks hope
I've been all quiet just waiting for my 20 week scan on 12th August
Xxx


----------



## Hope115

Hi Ducktales- glad to hear from u :) cant wait for everyones gender scans... Its getting real now :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Awesome! Love the list. I agree you should put the pink and blue Stork pics :) So sweet of you to include the "angel babies" too.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Had my OB visit on Monday. They scanned me again because I mentioned I was worried about less frequent movement. Placenta is NOT anterior, so that's not a problem. Baby just isn't that active yet, or if she is, I don't always feel it. But we caught her wiggle a few times and everything else looked good. Next time I fall (hopefully that will be NEVER), I am to call them the same day and get checked. I am so glad they can do the scans in office!


----------



## bellezzajess

I'm pretty sure I'm feeling my little one kick this morning! I felt something very similar yesterday afternoon, but only once, so I kind of shrugged it off... but in the last 20 minutes, I've felt the same movement about 3 times. Amazing!


----------



## Abryant86

My gender scan is today!! Soo excited :) wish me luck that the baby cooperates!


----------



## bellezzajess

Abryant86 said:


> My gender scan is today!! Soo excited :) wish me luck that the baby cooperates!

Good luck!! Mine didn't cooperate very well last Monday when I went, but I am going back tonight!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yay for Abryant and Bellezzajess! can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## bellezzajess

It's a girl for sure!! We got a 99% this time and can clearly see the three lines/hamburger on several different photos!! Yay!!! :cloud9:


----------



## 4boys1girl

bellezzajess said:


> It's a girl for sure!! We got a 99% this time and can clearly see the three lines/hamburger on several different photos!! Yay!!! :cloud9:

Yay...congrats on your princess!


----------



## Abryant86

https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null-28.jpg
Girl!!! Yay!!! Congrats belle!


----------



## bellezzajess

Abryant86 said:


> Girl!!! Yay!!! Congrats belle!

Thank you and congrats to you too!! So excited for our baby GIRLS!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yet two more girls, I'm stil waiting for my scan its 12 days time,arghh hurry uppppp


----------



## 4boys1girl

YAY Abryant!! We are balancing it out between girls and boys ;) LOVE IT!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay congratulations!! Girls are awesome!! :pink:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Abryant86

Heather.1987 said:


> Anybody else starting to get leaky nipples?? I didnt notice til last night when i took my bra off and noticed 2 spots distinctly where my nipples were that were dried and crusty. At first i thought dry nipples...but my nipples didnt look dry and the spots on my bra were crusted on (yup, gross). So this morning after my shower i noticed fuzz kept sticking to my right nipple.....i squeezed and an ever so small amount (not even a drop) came leaking through. It looked clear....but it was so small its hard to tell. Just curious!!

Not leaking yet but I do have crusty stuff on them daily.


----------



## want2bemommy

And the babies are :pink: :pink: 
We are thrilled!!
My due date is Jan 6 but will likely go early


----------



## pipsbabybean

want2bemommy said:


> And the babies are :pink: :pink:
> We are thrilled!!
> My due date is Jan 6 but will likely go early

Aww that's great news Hun
Do u have any names picked out?
Super exciting x


----------



## Hope115

Awe yay twin girls... I was about to say now we are tied boys:girls but now girls are def in the lead :)

Oh n no leaky nipples here but i hear it is very common to start around this time.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Congrats WantToBeMommy!!! Twin girls will be soooo much fun :)

As far leaking, if I squeeze, yes. But they are still sore so I try not to do that :) Also, mine have been like that for quite some time now, but I think if you have more then one pregnancy, it can happen earlier. With my first daughter I was practically fully lactating before she was even born !


----------



## key24

Firstly sorry i've been gone so long (a few months!). I got really busy with work so didn't have much time for posting, then felt like i'd left it too long to get in the loop (although i have been checking in on posts when i can).

so excited to hear about all the little boys and girls - glad to hear the girls are outnumbering the boys slightly.

A little update from me - i've got my 20 week scan next week but we're not going to find out the sex as I wanted a surprise on the day - although i do keep swaying the other way to wanting to find out!! So i guess i'll just have to post my scan pic so you can guess from the nub :) Hope115 can you change my listing on page 1 to sex unkonwn but due date 26th Dec (to be honest it is worrying me that something will go wrong if i stay under angel babies).

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting to the halfway mark - i'm so excited to get past 20 weeks and on the countdown til little one arrives.

k xx


----------



## Hope115

Omg i am soooo sorry key24- i musta misread one of your post along the way... Eek-- im am sooooo sorry for the confusion :/ i fixed it right away.
So glad to hear from you again!!! And cant wait to see pics of ur scan :)- r u sure u want us to guess or stay team yellow... Iv been on a roll hehe ;)


----------



## key24

Hope no prob - just thought i'd get it cleared up so not to jinx anything :)

Yes you have to guess - i'm definately open to that, as i sort of want to know but want to keep it a surprise too!!


----------



## want2bemommy

bellezzajess said:


> It's a girl for sure!! We got a 99% this time and can clearly see the three lines/hamburger on several different photos!! Yay!!! :cloud9:

Omg the hamburger! That made me laugh. I went back to my u/s video and looked and saw it on mine too


----------



## want2bemommy

My boobs aren't leaking, but slowly growing and the aerials/nipples are bigger and getting much darker  I love seeing the changes my body is making in preparation for nursing! It's getting so real now  people are starting to buy us stuff and its awesome  I have no names picked out yet- it's so hard- hubby is a tough sell on so many names- but he likes Caroline Rose (rose is for his mother who passed 5 years ago). He also likes Mina, but I'd rather that be a nickname if I agree to it, so I'm trying to find a longer name that incorporates that. I'd like a name that is not as common, but not too outlandish. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Ducktales

Rosemina? My cousin is called that and I think it sounds pretty
X


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies!! Long time no talk!! Sorry I have been absent for so long! 

We traveled around China a bit then moved home! I'm so happy to be back home!! I'm so happy to say my vomiting finally stopped about a week ago!! 

I am even happier to announce we are having a boy!! :happydance:

How are you all doing? Congrats on all of the great news about the little boys and girls!!


----------



## Hope115

Key- i def will guess then :)

Kalabear- glad ur back from traveling so we can hear from u again... Welcome home :)

Iwant2bemommy- i noticed this morning my boobs look huge!!! And my areoles r changing too- its def getting rea!!
What about the name Amina- u can still use the nickname- but also the names is sooo pretty n similar u wouldnt have to use the nickname all the time :)

So i can let u all know what will prolly be our sons name- which we still might change but prolly not- our families arent crazy for it and its different so it throws ppl back a lil but its hard to name ur baby when 1) all ur friends have kids already n ur like the last so all the names u liked r used already 2) u r a nicu u nurse surrounded by babies and hear the same names over and over and over and over again 3) u have a common name (jessica) and so does ur husband and hated that everyone had ur name not only growing up as a child but also now in adulthood. 4) u and ur husband cant agree on names- he is a mans man and wants a masculine name, i wanna name that is cute for a kid but grows into a name that can fit a man (a handsome one at that lol) Well, we finally agreed on a name that i think will stick but ots definitely out there and the first time u hear it ur like what? But i promise the more u say it... It gets better lol....ok here it goes.... Canon Joseph... I know its different. Canon means clergyman or man closest to Godx or leader of the land, or wolf cub hahaha. If he hates it... He can go with CJ lol so we will see if it sticks... Believe me it was hard to agree on a name- especially when ur husbands friends have names like Bull, Storm and he wants to name your son TANK (um im prety sure thats a dogs name)- i guess its a good compromise lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

We r gonna pronounce it like cannon like cannon ball lol- which i think is another reason why my husband likes it so much lol


----------



## want2bemommy

I like it!


----------



## gacelita

Hope115 said:


> We r gonna pronounce it like cannon like cannon ball lol- which i think is another reason why my husband likes it so much lol

Oh, I really like that name! I love original names and that is a really strong, good one!


----------



## Hope115

Welp- spent yesterday in the ER :/ couldnt stop throwing up and got pretty dehydrated. I had pretty significant morning sickness from 6-14 weeks but got by with my watermelon, popcycles and zofran but yesterday was different. My stomach hurt real bad- so i dont think it was MS coming back to haunt me but either food poisoning or a stomach bug. I got 2 bags of fluid and 2 doses of zofran- im feelig better and am able to keep gaterade down- wow- pregnancy can be really tough :/ - on a happier note- got to see lil Canon (he hadnt moved all morning- prolly cuz so far i only feel him move after i eat but couldnt eat anything so they wanted an ultrasound just to be safe) and he was doing great measuring 4 days ahead and 10oz already!!! Up from 7oz when we saw him last on the 25th!!! So he is def growing.


----------



## want2bemommy

Sorry you're still feeling crappy Hope :-(


----------



## key24

sorry to hear about your bug hope - but glad that you went to the ER and got it sorted, and you got to see Canon again. Like the name by the way :)

Joining the boob conversation - they aren't leaking (yet) but are really really itchy a lot of the time, anyone else had this??


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope I like the name, very original!! We got another scan this morning just to "confirm" gender...he is definitely still a boy!! 11 ounces already :) He was moving around like crazy, I would feel him kick as we would see it on the screen SO cool!! That will probably be our last screen for awhile at least for another 10-15 weeks unless we need one for some reason. But he is healthy as he can be, measuring right on track, HB this morning was 150! He melts my heart so much :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









baby2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gacelita

key24 said:


> Joining the boob conversation - they aren't leaking (yet) but are really really itchy a lot of the time, anyone else had this??

Mine are feeling itchy as well - it comes and goes though. No leakage yet, and I hope it stays that way for a bit longer!


----------



## Hope115

Awe FTmommy- so cute

Thanks everyone- getting the stomach flu while pregnant is no joke lol- i dont recommend it hehe- feeling better but still living off chicken noodle soup.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hmmm chicken noodle soup yum
Sorry u were ill Hun


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! Hope, glad your feeling better. I won't be on much until next week. We are vacationing Upstate NY. It's beautiful here, and very relaxing. We are on Great Lake Sacandaga, and about 30 minutes from Lake George. Have a great week all :)
Kat


----------



## bellezzajess

I've been craving Jimmy Johns for months but haven't gone because of the no deli meat thing... someone suggested I try the vegetarian sub, so I went and got it for lunch. YUM! Still not quite as good as the Turkey Tom, my usual, but it will do for the next 4 months.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Ive also had deli meat a couple times, not as much as usual but I definitely haven't knocked it completely off my list!


----------



## bellezzajess

Yea, I know it is probably okay from restaurants that go through it so fast... but I tend to be risk averse and I would hate myself if I was the 1 in 100000 that got listeria from eating a turkey sandwich... so I'll just refrain for a few more months. :)


----------



## Hope115

I could soooooo go for a ham and cheese hoagie from Wawa!!! But even though its rare- seeing what happens with listeria at work- i just cant risk it :/.... But i want one so bad !!!

Baby bump is really starting to show now!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Cute bump hope!


----------



## bellezzajess

Cute Hope!!

So excited to have made it to 20 weeks!!! Halfway there!!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies. Had my 20 week scan today. Baby developing normally which is fab news. My placenta is low so I am having another scan at 36 weeks to check it has moved up otherwise will be a c-section.
And the baby is a.....GIRL!
So much for my prediction! :haha:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies. Had my 20 week scan today. Baby developing normally which is fab news. My placenta is low so I am having another scan at 36 weeks to check it has moved up otherwise will be a c-section.
> And the baby is a.....GIRL!
> So much for my prediction! :haha:

Yet another girl
Congrats Hun

And sneaky extra scan x


----------



## Hope115

Yay another girl- i think we r girl heavy here :)


----------



## bellezzajess

Oxygen7880 said:


> Hi ladies. Had my 20 week scan today. Baby developing normally which is fab news. My placenta is low so I am having another scan at 36 weeks to check it has moved up otherwise will be a c-section.
> And the baby is a.....GIRL!
> So much for my prediction! :haha:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hope115

So my quad screen came back normal today :) no downs or trisomys :) !!!
So who still has their scans left????


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Ducktales

Me- on Monday
Not sure if I will be finding out the sex or not
Will decide when I'm there
X


----------



## Hope115

Keep us posted :)


----------



## key24

congrats on another girl for the group Oxygen.
Nice bump Hope, glad you're feeling better

Had scan yesterday and stuck to guns so didn't find out sex - and no clues either so compeltely in the dark! Everything looks great baby weighs 320g, didn't get any new scan pics as little one wasn't co-operating so have attached scan from 12 weeks - sex guesses more than welcome :)
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5









12 wk scan.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hope115

Yay key :) its hard to make out the nub but if what i think is the nub is infact a nub- i would guess girl- but kinda hard to tell- it could be a part of the leg... So still in the dark hahah


----------



## 4boys1girl

Key24...my guess is girl :) kinda hard to tell, but HOPE is right, if what we think is the nub, is in fact the nub, then it looks like a girl nub. :)


----------



## Melydu

Just joined the site and saw this thread. I'm due Dec 27th, baby boy! Hope it's not too late...


----------



## Hope115

Welcome Melydu!!!! Its never to late :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

MELYDU...welcome :) It's great and not too late ... you are evening out the boy/girl ratio :) Fill us in ... how have you been feeling? Is this your first pregnancy/baby?


----------



## Melydu

This is my first, I'll hopefully be reconfirming that it's a boy Thursday. So far so good. No morning sickness to start with and now some growing pains and gass :( nothing too bad. I'm really not looking forward to my belly button "popping" or stretch marks that are sure to come. Lately I've been worrying about my weight gain. I'll see what the doc says next week.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Have any of you girls had vaginal bleeding/spotting after intercourse? Today I did and it was bright red, so I called the doc and he just said to stay off my feet. I know I had similar episodes in other pregnancies, but just to be safe, they always brought me in to get checked. Was wondering if anyone else was just told to "relax" and keep an eye on it?


----------



## Hope115

I havent bled after sex but i have after going to the gym, and they told me to relax... By the next day it was brown and cleared in 2 days- i just layed there and took it easy. I hear its common- if it gets worse i would get it checked out though.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yea sex is laxin on my front so i wouldnt know- my husband is scared to touch me lol!

Hope everything is ok n the bleeding has stopped- any updat?


----------



## pipsbabybean

4boys1girl said:


> Have any of you girls had vaginal bleeding/spotting after intercourse? Today I did and it was bright red, so I called the doc and he just said to stay off my feet. I know I had similar episodes in other pregnancies, but just to be safe, they always brought me in to get checked. Was wondering if anyone else was just told to "relax" and keep an eye on it?

Hey Hun, I bled after sex with my first dd, I went into n got checked n everything was fine, ur cervix is easily irritated , but if ur concerned Hun go in 
, hope it clears Hun x


----------



## 4boys1girl

Thanks girls! It tapered off to brown pretty quickly (al most like the end of a period). So far this morning, I haven't seen anything, and I have felt her move a few times last night, so that is good. I was just surprised they didn't have me get checked, just in case. He wants me to call office on Monday to ask what my blood type is, even though I told him I was O+, he said he needs to triple check to make sure, in case I would need Rhogam. I wouldn't need that unless I mc/delivered and I was O-. So, in 1 sense he is lax in telling me not to come in, but then kinda scared me when he started talking about blood types! :shrug: 

:hugs:
Kat


----------



## gacelita

I hope that everyone on here is doing well! Welcome to Melydu! 

We had our gender scan on Friday but decided not to find out until Saturday at dinner with friends. We had our doctor email a bakery who would make a cake for us with either blue or pink frosting inside. It was so much fun to find out with our friends, and we learned we're having a GIRL! I am very excited about that, and my husband is too. :happydance:

Now the shopping and planning can really commence!
 



Attached Files:







Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.jpg
File size: 68.9 KB
Views: 2









Pink Inside.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## key24

Congrats Gacelita on the girl - what a cool way to find out! 
Welcome Melydu - looks like we do need more boys on here to even things out.

So according to the nub (still not sure i even know what this is!!) i might be having a girl, but just over 19 weeks til we find out for sure either way :)

4boys - sorry i've not had any bleeding so can't really help, but if you've felt little one move since i am sure everything is fine but sounds like Doc isn't really listening to what you're saying!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yey another girl, I've my scan tomorrow so excited x


----------



## Ducktales

My Scan went well except we have to back in 2 weeks as baby was not cooperating to allow some of the measurements
So she is pretty sure we are
:pink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hope115

So on the first page of the thread i added a count for how many boy/girl/surprise babies we have in this group to keep track- boys are behind at 4 while girls are in the lead wih 8!!! Lol 
This is so much fun- looking back it feels like not too log ago we didnt even have our initial scans yet :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

HOPE ... it's looking great! 

Can you add out new thread member Melydu - BOY :) 

Also, not sure if you want to add RADIANCES angel baby boy Elijah:( I have such a heavy heart for her at this time :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Very sad times,


----------



## Hope115

I added both :) thanks for keeping me on track n let me know if tere r any mistakes... I think i already misspelled a few that i fixed- more cuz im using my phone and it tries to auto correct.


----------



## Melydu

This talk about nubs has got me wondering, when I went in at me 15 week gender scan the tech said it's definetely a boy but she kept talking about his nub... all I read though is a nub means a girl. Maybe she said stub? She pointed it out to me in the ultrasound but I couldn't see what she was talking about.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Melydu said:


> This talk about nubs has got me wondering, when I went in at me 15 week gender scan the tech said it's definetely a boy but she kept talking about his nub... all I read though is a nub means a girl. Maybe she said stub? She pointed it out to me in the ultrasound but I couldn't see what she was talking about.

MELYDU ... Do you have a pic to post? Better if it is one at about 12 weeks. Both boy and girl have "nub" at that time, but it depends on the angle of it :) If you have a pic to post, we would love to see it :)

Kat


----------



## Melydu

4boys1girl said:


> Melydu said:
> 
> 
> This talk about nubs has got me wondering, when I went in at me 15 week gender scan the tech said it's definetely a boy but she kept talking about his nub... all I read though is a nub means a girl. Maybe she said stub? She pointed it out to me in the ultrasound but I couldn't see what she was talking about.
> 
> MELYDU ... Do you have a pic to post? Better if it is one at about 12 weeks. Both boy and girl have "nub" at that time, but it depends on the angle of it :) If you have a pic to post, we would love to see it :)
> 
> KatClick to expand...

I changed my profile pic to the most recent pic from the 15 week ultrasound, the rest are on a disk at home (I'm at work) and the other ones I have are from my 11 week ultrasound. I know My profile pic doesn't show much. I'll look on my disk tonight to find a more "showing" pic.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

try posting your 11 week US pic in the same position as your profile. You can usually make out the angle from the side profile pic, but I think it doesn't work as well if it is past 12 or 13 weeks :)


----------



## Melydu

This is the "boy" shot... I think I know what I'm looking at but it looks too big :blush:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Scan update
Another pink bundle for us
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/a184469bf985e50c6a86fec6652b2396.jpg
Yey


----------



## 4boys1girl

YAY PIPS!!! So exciting. It'll be nice to have a sister for your daughter :)


----------



## Hope115

Awe another girl.... Hmmm im kinda jealous with all these girls lol


----------



## FTMommy01

Congrats!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

We've really outnumbered the boys, it's a girl epidemic lol


----------



## want2bemommy

Girls outnumber boys 2:1 in my fb group too- something in the water ;-)


----------



## Hope115

Maybe thats why the chinese calender predicted girl for me.... ??? But def all boy parts lol

AHHHHH- my belly is getting so big... There r two girls at work who r two weeks ahead of me and im bigger then them!!!! Lol

Want2bemommy- how big r u getting with two in there?


----------



## FTMommy01

Anybody with previous babies have a breech baby at 20 weeks? my little guy is, my doctor didnt seem to concerned since its obviously still early...just never had that with my daughter!


Hope Im a lot bigger than I thought I would be too! I had my 20 weeks OB check today and Ive only gained a pound but I have no idea how my belly is out there!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Melydu

I've gained about 15-20 depending on the day and it's terrifying but I get to see my doctor Thursday and I guess I'll see what she has to say about it.


----------



## 4boys1girl

I have gained about 10 since my first visit to dr, but I had already put on about 5 lbs maybe more) prior to that!! I will worry about it after she arrives since I can't diet now.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

FTMommy- i think my baby is brech now too cuz i always feel him kicking my bladder lol but there is still plenty of time for them to flip :)

Heather- thats right- we have all of the rest of winter before we have to show off our post baby bod :)

So far iv gained 10-11 lbs so i guess thats ok- when my friend was twenty weeks she was just starting to show- she thinks the baby grew more "in" lol well il def growing out!!! Hahhaha my stomach is itching so much im pretty sure the stretch marks are around the corner dispite me putting cocoa buttr on three times a day everywhere lol.


----------



## gacelita

I've gained about 10-13 lbs depending on the day I happen to weigh myself. I hadn't gained much in the first couple visits and at the last visit my doctor said "well, you've really gained a lot fast and caught up!" Uh, so is that good? :shrug: But she didn't say it was bad so I'm rolling with it. My skin on my belly is definitely itching as things grow now.

I am really starting to feel her move around a lot now and fairly consistently - I was even able to visibly see her poking me today from the outside, which I found surreal. I am in meetings all day long at work so I find it really distracting when she's kicking/punching/rolling while I'm trying to pay attention (though I'd usually much rather be focusing on her!) I love feeling her though!


----------



## pipsbabybean

FTMommy01 said:


> Anybody with previous babies have a breech baby at 20 weeks? my little guy is, my doctor didnt seem to concerned since its obviously still early...just never had that with my daughter!
> 
> 
> Hope Im a lot bigger than I thought I would be too! I had my 20 weeks OB check today and Ive only gained a pound but I have no idea how my belly is out there!!

My dd was breech Hun up until 32 weeks, he shud move around Hun,I hadn't gained until this week, same as with my dd it'll creep on now, 
I've only gained 1lb lol


----------



## key24

i think i've gained about 13 - 16lb and have definately got a good bump to show for 20+ weeks. someone asked me if i was pregnant with twins yesterday because of bump size! Can definately feel stomach stretching and trying to put on loads of cream to stop stretch marks (which i've already got on my boobs - nice!!).

Still not feeling loads of movement yet but guess that will come soon i hope


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! Had my level 2 scan today :) 

Anatomically, baby looks great and she has the cutest little face. :) She was moving around and I was telling the doc about how I don't always feel her so much, of course they were like "it's still early". Then, since I left the office, she hasn't stopped moving, lol. Feeling her quite a bit stronger today and that is reassuring! 

Doctor mentioned that the only thing that "stands out" to him, in the ultrasound, is the placenta. He said it is abnormally large (and it looks like a mountain not a pancake). This can sometimes have an effect on the growth of the baby (size, not anatomical). Of course I am now worried, They want me back in 6 weeks for another growth check and we'll go from there. 

Even though "Dr GOOGLE" is NOT my friend, I can't stay away from it!! So now I have read up on enlarged placentas and have myself worried sick! I go back to my regular dr in a week and a half and so I will discuss it further with him, but I feel like 6 weeks is a long way away for a recheck :( If baby isn't growing properly I want to know sooner. 

Complications of enlarged placenta can be placenta previa, low birth weight, intra-uterine growth ******ation, can indicate maternal diabetes or anemia, can be cause for early induction if baby isn't thriving. Apparently the enlargement can mean less nutrients and oxygen to baby. 
OR, it can mean NOTHING AT ALL. 
But me ... being the "fear the worst" person that I am ... i am worried. I was hoping that hitting the "halfway mark" in pregnancy and having level 2 would ease my worries altogether, but now I have more to think about. UGH.


----------



## want2bemommy

I've gained 8.6lbs so far. Baby A keeps flipping breech to head down according to ultrasound. Despite cocoa butter I've got stretch marks under my boobs and just found them on my hips... I didn't think I gained there lol oh well- I can't control it. My husband said they are a mark of beauty. Oh how I love him


----------



## bellezzajess

I've gained about 12-13 pounds and I will be 21 weeks tomorrow. I had another ultrasound today (from my actual doctor's office this time) and the baby is still definitely a girl! She was measuring to the exact day of her due date, so her growth is right on track. She's approx 13 ounces now, so will hopefully hit a pound in the next week! I feel her all of the time now, but my hubby hasn't been able to feel her yet so we're just hoping her kicks continue to get stronger so daddy can feel his little girl too! :)


----------



## FTMommy01

My little guy kicks all day I love it, but hubby has yet to feel it! Ive only felt it a couple times from the outside so hopefully he will get a little stronger in the next few weeks! I dont know how ive only gained 1 lb so far, worried me a little bit but she said hes growing right on track...I will probably gain my weight all at once and get even more stretch marks! lol oh well!


----------



## want2bemommy

19+2 DH and I were laughing last night because I feel so huge, and babies way 7-10 oz.. What's going to happen when they weigh 5lbs each?? Oy vey


----------



## Hope115

Here is my 20 weeks bump :) ahhhh

Want2bemommy- cute bump :
-hmmm any idea why all my pics look sideways?


----------



## Melydu

Its been reconfirmed... he's a boy!


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope- no idea- mine occasionally do that too.


----------



## FTMommy01

Cute bumps! Here's my 20 weeks!

We have our diaper party tomorrow!! :happydance: Hopefully a lot of people show up, with our daughter we didn't have buy diapers for the first year it was really nice!!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hope115

Oh yay diaper party!!

While the girls are with me during my baby shower.... My hisband is throwing a diaper keg party- which his friends have to bring diapers to drink from his keg lol- so hopefully we get lots of diapers :) he is pretty excited about it.

Melydu- congrats on confirmed boy!!!!! 

So yesterday- i picked up my free breastpump :) here is the US maternity leave sucks but at least if u have insurance u get a breast pump hahha- i wasnt sure between the Ameda or Medela ( at work we switched from the medela to the ameda because the ameda is a closed system) iv done alot of research and i went with the Ameda- i hear its only real downfall is its a lil louder, but high points are like i said its a closed system so it help preventing contamination. I hear the sucition is comparable but the medela has an automatic suction mode where the Ameda you can control it yourself to what works for you. So we will see how it works :) its getting Real!!!!! Im also feeling Canon move everyday- ( lol we think we are namin him Canon- but i call him it all the time so i guess we really are lol- it has really helped me bond ) EEK!!!- im gonna be a mommy!!!!! Im going through the phase where im gettig excited to meet him but also doubting my ability once he is here... What if icant do it, if im too tired? Will i fail at breastfeeding? Will DH n i grow farther apart because it will be all about baby n we will be exhausted? Can we really afford me not working for a while? Will the birth go ok? Ugh- im gonna go eat something hahahhah


----------



## FTMommy01

Hahaha Hope- totally normal!! It will be really exciting at first and trust me you and Dh will get in little bicker moments because it is stressful having a new baby, but things do get better as you settle into a routine, you will love every single moment of it!!! How do you get a free breast punp? I have insurance! lol 


Here is a pic from our diaper party, everything went really well. We did have a keg too, it was a little hard to watch everyone drink and drink and drink and have so much fun lol but I know its SO worth it!
 



Attached Files:







dia.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hope115

Wow you got a real good start on diapers!!!! Thats awesome :)
Ftmommy- do u live in the US... If so your doctor writes u a perscription for one and its different with each state n insurance... Like some u have to wait till after the baby comes, some u need to wait toll the third trimester.... Mine i just needed a perscription. Then there was a distributer in my state i had to go to, but alot of my friends then just went to pick it up at target or babys r us.... Ask ur doc about it :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Awesome! Yes I'm in the US so I will have to ask the doctor about it!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay I love doing the nursery!! We havent quite started our yets but we did get everything down from the attic form our first baby. We have a crib changing table swing rocking chair dresser and bouncer, so all we need to do is paint and get some little things! This is all going by so fast, I cant wait until we are all ready in the last few weeks it will for sure be exciting!!


----------



## bellezzajess

I got some unnerving news yesterday... my OB called me with the results of my 20(ish) week ultrasound and said that everything looked good except... there is an echogenic intracardiac focus on the baby's heart, which is a soft marker for down syndrome. She tried to reassure me that it is fairly common in healthy babies too... apparently 1 in 20 healthy babies have EIFs at 20ish weeks... but that it slightly raised my risk for DS. I had a quad screen at 18 weeks and the results came back with a 1/4250 chance of Downs... so with those results, coupled with the fact that there are no other indicators, I was told not to worry.... yeah right!

I've been researching all of this like crazy and have found that most of the time, babies with EIFs found at their 20 week ultrasound end up being born without down syndrome... and only about 1% of the time they actually do have downs, especially if there were no other markers/indicators. So most likely, everything will be fine. But my OB is sending me for a level 2 ultrasound just to make sure.


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun I'm sorry to hear that, but I'm glad uve got a follow up. I'm sure everything is goin to be fine, do keep us posted tho,


----------



## 4boys1girl

BellezzaJess ... I will pray for your baby. I think they just have to "cover themselves" by telling us these things, then, they tell us not to worry...YEAH RIGHT!! I am with you on that...it is so hard NOT to worry. Also hard not to research it yourself and find info on "worst case scenarios". But try and stay positive and take it one visit at a time. I too have to go back for a second level 2... I am hoping and praying it turns out to be nothing, for the both of us. Hang in there! :)
Kat


----------



## bellezzajess

4boys1girl said:


> BellezzaJess ... I will pray for your baby. I think they just have to "cover themselves" by telling us these things, then, they tell us not to worry...YEAH RIGHT!! I am with you on that...it is so hard NOT to worry. Also hard not to research it yourself and find info on "worst case scenarios". But try and stay positive and take it one visit at a time. I too have to go back for a second level 2... I am hoping and praying it turns out to be nothing, for the both of us. Hang in there! :)
> Kat

Thanks 4boys1girl. What is the reason for your level 2?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Bellezzajess...I posted about it on here and in my journal. But basically my placenta isn't formed right. It is abnormally thick and mountainous, not long and thin like it should be. Apparently this can cause intrauterine growth restriction. Hopefully it won't and I can carry as close to term as possible, but from what I read, they sometimes have to induce early because the baby can survive better outside the womb, then in. But according to the docs, who told me all this and then told me "not to worry", they have seen this before where it doesn't cause any issues at all....so that's what I am hoping for. My worst nightmare is delivering a micro-preemie!


----------



## bellezzajess

Sorry, I missed that post before. (Just went back and read it now.) I will keep your baby in my prayers as well. All of this worry really takes the fun out of ultrasounds... :\


----------



## 4boys1girl

bellezzajess said:


> Sorry, I missed that post before. (Just went back and read it now.) I will keep your baby in my prayers as well. All of this worry really takes the fun out of ultrasounds... :\

FOR SURE!!! I was chit chatting with my friend who is pregnant (due end of September) and we were discussing the fact that the babies seem to move around a lot during and after the ultrasound (almost as if it bothers them). Then I decided to read about it and found out that they can actually hear the sound waves. 100 decibels and equivalent to a freight train driving through a train station. Poor babies...no wonder they going nuts in there! Then I started to feel bad about having ultrasound at all :huh:


----------



## Hope115

Keep us posted on ur follow ip ultrasound ladies... Ill be thinkin of ya.

So has anyone been having back trouble- mine was a lil sore the other day and then i felt a pang of pain while i was putting on my sock... N then woke up this morning in horrible pain!!! Im still going to work standing on my feet all day and cant turn my body or head from side to side- even when i open a door it hurts :( but i cant call out sick because i was sick two weeksends ago wih my trip to the ER for hyperemesis :/ and also sick for a week and a half around eight weeks for MS too :/ using up all my sick leave before my baby is even here :( i have to work tomorrow too, then one day off and then another 12 hour shift before i can have 2 days off in a row to heal :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Ugh... We r falling apart !!!


----------



## FTMommy01

right here! It gets really bad when Im up and about for long periods of time, It sends shooting pain to my back whenever I take a step or try and stand up. Normally Ill have DH massage it and then sleep with a pillow between my legs and it seems to be a little better in the morning!


----------



## bellezzajess

Had a routine OB appt today and the doctor told me that he sees EIFs on 20-week ultrasounds quite frequently and it has never ended up being because of down syndrome. But I do have a level 2 ultrasound tomorrow... I'm anxious because I don't want them to find any other markers, but excited because it is apparently a way more detailed/clear look at the baby so I might be able to see her face! Hopefully by this time tomorrow, I'll have good news to report.

Also, here's my 22 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







22weeks.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## want2bemommy

Bite bump Bella!
I have no sciatic pain, but my middle/upper back is really sore at the end of the day. I'm having coccyx pain too- not all the time but sitting can be painful at first


----------



## pipsbabybean

bellezzajess said:


> Had a routine OB appt today and the doctor told me that he sees EIFs on 20-week ultrasounds quite frequently and it has never ended up being because of down syndrome. But I do have a level 2 ultrasound tomorrow... I'm anxious because I don't want them to find any other markers, but excited because it is apparently a way more detailed/clear look at the baby so I might be able to see her face! Hopefully by this time tomorrow, I'll have good news to report.
> 
> Also, here's my 22 week bump.

Beauty bump huni, good luck for ya scan huni, I wonder if ull get some pics


----------



## want2bemommy

I meant to sate cute bump- stupid autocorrect lol


----------



## 4boys1girl

want2bemommy said:


> I meant to sate cute bump- stupid autocorrect lol

LOL...I was wondering what that meant, ha ha ... thought it was some new expression or something ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Does anyone shop ZULILY? I am definitly a "Zulily ADDICT"! So far, I have placed five seperate orders ... all within 1 week!! They have some ADORABLE stuff though, so can't help myself ;)
My first "personalized" item for baby arrived ... a newborn gown with initial and name ... it's so tiny :)
 



Attached Files:







savannagown.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## want2bemommy

Funny how the first time I've felt comfy in a bikini is while pregnant... I must say, I love the shape of my bump


----------



## FTMommy01

love it!!


----------



## Hope115

Awe i love the bump pictures!!!!!

So far my hisband has been obsessed with zulily and amazon hahahhaa i added a picture of the start of his collection already hahah- he even bought some girlie versions for my friends baby lol (my hubby is the shopper between the two of us lol)


I have a feelin my lil one is gonna be wearing alot of skulls and camo lol


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hope...that's too cool! LOL...I have to HIDE the packages when they arrive so hubby doesn't know what I spend ;)


----------



## bellezzajess

Level 2 ultrasound went well...they weren't able to find any other markers except for the echogenic focus and said that since it is small, an isolated finding, and all my tests for DS came back negative, they aren't doing any further testing. I was told that basically they just sent me to get a level 2 ultrasound for legal reasons/so I don't sue them later. 

But... of course, now they are telling me my cervix is shorter than they would like... 2cm at 22 weeks which puts me at risk for preterm labor. (Although I am skeptical it is really that short because it was 4.7cm at my 21 week ultrasound and it shouldn't fluctuate that much!) Either way, they put me on progesterone and told me to come back in a week for a cervical measurement to make sure it hasn't gotten any shorter.

But on a positive note, I got some cute face pics.
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8









baby2.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 4boys1girl

Bellezzajess...she is beautiful! :)


----------



## Hope115

Awe her pics are sooooooo cute :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Beautiful pics huni,
Want2bemommy .. I agree with u I feel more comfortable in anything wen pregnant,
Ur bump is awsome x


----------



## FTMommy01

Belle such cute pics, what a sweetie!! I can't wait to see my little man again, I dont get another scan until the first week of november, it will be crazy to see how much he has grown!


----------



## bellezzajess

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I must say, it is a perfect bump- but may not look so cute when twinnies are bigger lol


----------



## key24

Bellezzjess lovely scan pics, baby looks so cute. Also some great bump shots so thought I'd join in, this was taken on Sat at 22+2 - feeling quite big considering still got a long way to way, but definitely wearing bump with pride!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kalabear

Hi Ladies!! How are you all feeling? Your babies and baby bumps are so cute! My belly is certainly starting to get bigger! I love it! I will try to post pics from the ultrasound and my baby bump this week. I have been non-stop buying for our little baby boy and it is so fun! I went and registered for the baby shower even though it won't be until November. It was so fun! I am sure I am missing things but I keep going on and adding a couple items now and then. We have a bunch of hand-me-downs from my older siblings which helps out so much! 

I got great news from the doctors about my hyperthyroidism....it is almost completely gone. They wonder if it was just caused by a hormonal imbalance from the pregnancy. They have taken me off all medicine and are just keeping an eye on my tests. I am so happy about that! 

I am having some nerves about delivery...I just try to read up as much as possible. It is mostly silly nerves like about maybe going to the bathroom in front of people :haha: :blush: I know that's crazy to worry about but it's all I can think about now haha! 

4boys1girl -I read up on the previous posts. Any new news about the placenta? Hopefully you get good news at your next scan! :hugs:

Sorry about the book! I hope you are all doing and feeling well!


----------



## bellezzajess

Had my cervix measured again today... it lengthened a little bit and is now 2.3-2.5cm, but unfortunately that is still shorter than normal. So now I just have to take it easy, refrain from standing/walking for too long, and I need to work from home about 50% of the time for the next couple weeks until I reach viability. I'm still on progesterone suppositories, which will hopefully help either lengthen it more or at least keep it steady. The situation is not dire, but the doctor definitely wants to keep an eye on it so we can keep that baby cooking for as long as possible.


----------



## FTMommy01

Hopefully everything works our belle, just keep rested for little ones sake!! 

Kala, I was terrified of that with my first! But by the time it was all said and done nothing mattered but my little one, trust me that will be the last thing on your mind during the whole process, DH said I did a little bit at the end but it was so little and the doctor literally wiped it away like nothing had even happened. Apparently its more normal than we think!! :haha:


----------



## want2bemommy

Key24- that is a great bump!

Kala- I've never given birth before, but I've gotten into a zen frame of mind about it- anything that we could do during delivery the drs have seen  I feel like I'm finally part of the miracle of baby making and even the pain doesn't scare me- heck, it's only there for a finite time then we get our babies to hold  you will rock it!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Key...that is def a great bump ;)

Kala...thank you :) I am just trying to take it easy on my left side as much as possible. I had reg OB appointment today and they did not scan me...just heard heartbeat. dr called my placenta "globular". She said not to stress about it, and that they do see it kind of often where it doesn't cause an issue. I have my scan 3rd week in Sept and she said try not to think about it until then. We will take it 1 scan at a time. I am also anxious to at least reach V-Day though. Not that I would want to deliver then or anytime soon, but at least I know in the worst case scenario baby will at least stand a chance. Other then that, I really am doing good with not stressing about it. And baby moves like crazy, so as long as I feel her, I am very content ;)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Key- very cute bump :)
Kalabear- im so glad ur health is doing better :) as for the pooping lol- usually the three days before u deliver your body has almost loose/diareaha stools to clean u out- the ones who usually have a bowel movement during deliver are induced and their bodies didnt get a chance to "clean" out..."Mostly"- if i poop i poop haha i just told my hubby he has to stay at the top- hes not allowed to look "down there"- going to delivers i know what it looks like!!! Hahahah
Belle- my friend had a short cervix n had to be on bedrest the last 2 months but delivered a healthy full term baby :) keep us posted !
4boys- it sounds like ur doc isnt really worried so try not too stress too much- you have gone through so much already- glad baby is doing good.
Heather- stay positive- our babies r staying in :) i know what u mean being a NICU nurse i see my fair share of 23-24 weekers and have to go through the ethical dilemmas of " is it really a late miscarriage, and when is the medical team doing toooo much" --- from everything that iv seen and outcomes... Some still good BUT very often not always... I wont be announcing my "V" day till 26 weeks. If i can hold baby in till at least 32 weeks ill take a huge sigh of relief :) sorry if i sound a lil grim :( but on a positive note... R babies R STAYING IN lol!!

So.... I gained 3 lbs in 1 week!!!!! Eek at this rate ill have a 50-60lb weight gain my the end of this pregnancy!! I dont drink soda or fruit juices- just water and some apple juice, i cut out most junk food other than the cheat hear n there and becuz of it actually eat leas calories now then before i was preggo and walk minimum 2 miles a day n still gaining like crazy :(.... Any tips?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Melydu

Hope- I agree, don't worry yourself. i gained about 7lbs on one week when i was 18 weeks then I stopped. I tried to watch what I ate after that week but then just stared listening to my body, if it wanted it i ate it mix between junk and healthy) right now I'm obsessed with pizza sauce. Since that huge weight gain I haven't gain anymore. I have already stared planning my weight lose plan lol


----------



## Hope115

Thanks ladies.... So i went to the store today and i bought some things to swap out some of my pasta and potatoes lol... Iv never dieted in my life so dont think i would be very good at it ahahha... I guess im just not use to this gaining weight n its stressing me out :/ thanks for ur support ladies- im off to snack on some walnuts :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Aw Hope, Ive only gained a pound so far but I go back September 11th and I think I might have gained a lot more just by how I feel. Dont worry about it, with my first I was used to seeing 3lb gain every month then I went in around this time and it was a 7lb gain! I was shocked lol but little one is growing and in the next four weeks I believe they double is size (im pretty sure I read this). If you and baby are healthy thats all that matters!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bellezzajess

Hope - 3lbs in one week isn't that bad. Your weight will probably fluctuate... I know mine has. When I went to the doctor a week ago, I weighed 3lbs more than I did this morning. I think that the progesterone that I'm on has been "cleaning out" my system... so sometimes you're higher, sometimes you're lower. As long as baby is growing and your doctor isn't worried, you shouldn't worry about your weight either.

Also, thanks for telling me about your friend. I guess the short cervix thing is kind of common and I just need to take it really easy and follow the doctor's instructions... it is just so scary right now since I'm only 23 weeks... I'll still be concerned in a few weeks, especially if it gets any shorter, but at least I will know that my baby has a decent chance at surviving if I were to suddenly go into labor.


----------



## key24

Hope don't worry about weight gain, it's all normal I seem to be putting on quite a bit too but boobs alone weigh a ton!!

Let's all enjoy feeding the babies up and them worry about weigh after!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope- try spaghetti squash with your pasta sauce- on schooled it pulls apart like spaghetti and tastes great with sauce!


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies! I hope this week finds you all well! 

Hope - I know what you mean about the weight! :hugs: It still is a shock to me but I know it's such a great thing for baby :happydance: I made sure with the doctor at the last appointment that the weight I have gained is healthy. He seems good about it so I try to not care too much. I really enjoy people noticing the baby bump!! :happydance:


Here is a pic of my bump at almost 20 weeks... Hopefully the pic is attached
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bellezzajess

Kalabear, you look adorable.

I went in for another cervical length check today (8 days since they originally found that my cervix was short at only 2cm, and 4 days since my second check when it had gone up to 2.3-2.4cm.) Well I'm very happy that today my cervix was measuring between 2.8 and 3cm depending on the angle and the doctor told me that that was pretty much normal and nothing to really be concerned about anymore. It looks like I'm responding well to the progesterone suppositories and taking it easy. I'm still going back in for weekly checks until I reach 28 weeks, but I don't think I could have gotten much better news today, especially after having an emotional breakdown at work yesterday.


----------



## Hope115

Belle- that is GREAT news!!!!! 

Kalabear- very cute bump u got there- i too love how ppl r noticing as well :) 

Thanks everyone for the reassurance about the weight gain :) here is my 22week bump pic :)


----------



## key24

Bellezzajess that is brillant news - sure you must be very relieved.

Am loving all the bump pics :)


----------



## bellezzajess

Thanks ladies. :)

Hope - do you want to trade lives for a couple weeks? You can come live in Chicago and I can live in Hawaii? Your bump pictures make me sooo jealous.


----------



## FTMommy01

Agreed, I need some beach bump pics!!


----------



## Kalabear

Belle- Great News!! So happy to hear it! :hugs: I am in a town near South Bend, Indiana! We are close neighbors!! 

And thank you ladies!


----------



## Hope115

Lol living in hawaii is pretty awesome---- we r making the most of it since we move back to the maryland/virginia area after Canon is born. The beach is a block away so i walk it with my dog on my days off for exercise.... Its the life---- i dont wanna give it up :(


----------



## want2bemommy

I hear you- we talked about moving back after babies are born- I quickly changed my mind after my visit in July lol. I want my babies born in hawai'i with the beach and laid back life


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## want2bemommy

Yeah, I missed seasons for the first few years, but now I realize Hawai'i does have seasons- you get sensitive to it after several years  I dislike the summer heat- but winter- approx. October to may is beautiful and perfect!


----------



## Kalabear

Good Morning ladies! It feels like fall here today! I have a pumpkin candle going and am loving the cooler weather...although the beach sounds nice too!! 

I'm so excited! My DH finally felt the baby move! He had felt him a few times before but wasn't sure of what he was feeling. Last night he was kicking up a storm and my DH felt him for sure! I am so excited about this next step!! I feel like we have been waiting for this moment for so long! 

How are you all feeling? I hope very well! I have been feeling so great this later part of the 2nd trimester! I get so tired in the afternoon but it helps me to get to sleep at night so I don't mind too much :thumbup:


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm doin g good aside from some aches and pains- I only woke twice last night to pee so that's a bonus &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hiya ladies, just thought I would check in with you all. Hope you are all doing well.
I am having issues with my legs. I work in retail so am on my feet. By the end of my shift my legs feel awful and it's a struggle to walk home. Got myself some sexy compression stockings(!) so hope they work. 
I also have a very achy back and various pains. 

A question for you ladies. I have always slept on my back mainly. I have read that this is not good during pregnancy. I have tried to sleep more on my sides but always find myself on my back again. My baby does kick a lot more when I am on my back. Am I hurting her? Or is it just that I feel her more when I am on my back?? I am really freaking out that by laying on my back I am doing some major harm to my baby. It's causing me restless nights.


----------



## Ducktales

Sorry about your legs
Like you, I always sleep on my back
I have read a lot of conflicting opinions and have been told by the doctor that sleeping on my back is ok- she said that at some point it will get too uncomfortable to sleep on my back and my body will stop me doing it
I'm not worrying about it anymore as I wasn't getting any sleep worrying and trying to sleep on my side.
I bought a long pregnancy pillow and it helps me on my side but I always wake up on my back
IMO don't worry about it but I am not a doctor
Xxxx


----------



## Oxygen7880

Thanks Ducktails. It's such a worry this pregnancy business!


----------



## 4boys1girl

I think it's tough not to sleep on ur back, or change position often, especially with the extra weight. As long as we don't stay in one position for too long, we should be fine. I am a stomach sleeper, so I can never get comfortable!!

Supposedly, if you sleep on back or right side it causes some flow restriction to the placenta, and thus...the baby. As far as my docs, they told me to try to lay on my left side as much as possible so babies gets the best circulation ( = oxygen and nutrients). I find myself on my back too, and when I am on my back she moves like crazy. Sometimes I wonder if it's a struggle for her bc of less circulation. Makes me sooo nervous!! Still, just change position frequently, and if it still bothers you, talk to ur doc about it :)


----------



## Hope115

... The farther along you are- the bigger the baby- and the bigger the baby gets, the more it presses on major blood vessels n decreases blood flow to u and the baby. Whild my friend was laying on her back for her 34 week ultrasound she actually passed out n she had to have one laying on her side. So do ur best to lay on your sides (perferably the left- although i perfer my right and do end up mostly sleeping on my right side) - i know its hard if ur used to sleeping on ur back- as u get bigger it will get more uncomfotable to sleep on ur back- try using lots of pillows so u cant fall back- even if you r not completely sidelying and lay or your back with it proped at an angle would prolly be ok. Im usually a side sleeper but still find myself waking up on my back because my hips have been sore :( but talk with ur doc n see what they say :)

Other than hurting my back last week iv been feeling great eapecially since it feels better- still getting bad heartburn later in the day when im tired but other than that- great. Today i have a new symptom though- my abs feel like they are pulling/stretchig and feels uncomfortable n my skin feels really tight- i hope this doesnt mean the beginning of stretch marks :/


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

I sleep on my back too, or my right side...I just cant sleep on my left I get no sleep. My doctor said no to worry about it until the third trimester when baby starts getting bigger so as for now I am not going to worry about it and try and get some sleep!


----------



## key24

My belly button is starting to turn outwards which is freaking out my OH !! Belly also feels quite tight, especially after eating.

Had midwife appt today & heard babies heartbeat pumping away again it's a great sound :)


----------



## bellezzajess

There's something wrong with this fruit ticker... this is the third week in a row that my baby is "the size of a papaya."


----------



## want2bemommy

My belly button has been doing that for the past several weeks lol. My DH also noticed the beginning of linea negra too... No stretch marks on belly yet- just boobs &#128521;


----------



## Hope115

Belle- hmmmm me too- surely our babies r bigger now lol

My belly button is ready to pop too.... N the skin around it for me is also itchy/sore--- it hasnt bruised yet but i hear if u had a belly button ring in the past the scare tissue from the whole doesnt stretch as well and it is common for it to bruise n be uncomfortable and some even get a stretch mark right where the whole is.....iv just been lathering up with cocoa butter since 3weeks4days pregnant 3-4 times a day hahah i go through a bottle a week- so if i do get stretch marks ( n prolly will- my family does) i cant say i didnt try lol. 

I have a doctors appointment today so hopefully will get to hear the heartbeat and prolly to make my glucose test appointment. 

For a few weeks he was kicking so hard u could easily see it from the outside and DH was able to feel it a few times but for about a weeks the movement feel less intense so i think he flipped with his back to the outside and kickin my inside- i hope he flips back soon becuz i love watching him kick.


----------



## FTMommy01

My next appointment is next week, I cant wait to check in on him. Has anyone else been offered the pertusis shot for whopping cough? I never got it with my first, but she said it is more common to get it now. I get nervous about new vaccines


----------



## Hope115

I have it cuz i work at the hospital... Im also getting my husband vaccinated before baby comes home.... If a newborn gets it they are very very sick and some dont make it :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope ur right about the belly ring getting a stretch mark, I got one there with my dd, and only two on the front in the last week, got worse after she was born typical, 
I'm like u load up on moisturiser , it will work!


----------



## want2bemommy

My old belly ring scar isn't too happy either. I got my flu shot updated yesterday, and even though I got the tdap for nursing school (pertussis) my dr recommended getting it again. My husband will too


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies..... Yay i made 24 weeks today :)!!!

Had a bit of a scare yesterday- another trip to the ER for me.... I just cant catch a break :( last time was a stomach virus i couldnt stop vomiting and needed fluids and iv zofran.
This time- prolly another stomach/ intestinal virus--- this time no vomiting but severe cramps, some diarrhea and stooling straight blood!!!! It was pretty scary- baby is ok- but they cant put me on antibiotics because of the baby so i have to "ride it out" as log as the bleeding is decreasing.... Which it is- since my blood count was ok- they just gave me tons of iv fluids and sent me home hoping it gets better. 

I usually never get sick :( and so far iv gotten really sick twice in the last month!!! Between the beginning weeks with hyperemesis- back problems- constipation- and now bleeding!!! Ugh- as long as baby is ok im happy- but is pregnancy suppose to be this hard!!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

I have gained 14-15 lbs by 24 weeks.... Im gaining a lil over a lb a week now but didnt gain anythig in the beginning from throwing up but didnt lose much then either ( how can u live off watermelon n not lose weight? Haha). And then iv been sick twice where i dont gain that much weight during those weeks. 

As far as my uterus- i feel it about an inch and a half above my belly button- but im defintely growing out as well- not so much on my sides though.


----------



## FTMommy01

I've only gained about 4lbs so far but I honestly think I am losing weight elsewhere besides my belly from eating healthy and starting to exercise. I go back to the doctor tomorrow and my belly has really popped so Im curious to see how much more Ive gained!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Happy VDay ladies so pleased to be here, 16 weeks to go wahoo
I've gained 7lbs from pre preg weight, I'm happy with that, I no it'll fly up soon,


----------



## bellezzajess

As of this morning, I've gained 13lbs. I know I'm slowly getting bigger, but I really haven't "popped" yet. Hoping it happens soon. I haven't gained more than a pound or two in the last month, so I'm going to see if the ultrasound tech can check on the baby's growth during my cervical length check tomorrow. But my uterus has gotten higher... I can feel it above my belly button now.

I was relieved to get to 24 weeks, but will be more relieved to get to 25 weeks... and then 26... etc. Once you've been told that you're at a higher risk for preterm labor, every day that the baby stays put is a blessing!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## gacelita

I've gained about 16-18 lbs but the gain comes in waves. I gained very little through most of first trimester then like 8 lbs in a month then nothing for the next month then about 8 lbs again. I know we are actually supposed to gain weight and fully expect to gain even more before all is said and done, but it's weird to see those numbers on the scale as I have been the same weight for quite a long time. Trying not to think too much about the part where I try to get back down to where I was before (hoping breastfeeding will just magically take care of most of it! :haha:)

I had started sleeping terribly a couple weeks ago - lots of back and shoulder pain since I wasn't used to being on my sides (I was a tummy sleeper) even though I was stacking pillows in all sorts of different positions to help me out. But my husband bought me one of those maternity body pillows, and I was surprised what a difference it made. I have actually slept well for the past few nights since I started using it. The fitful sleeping will probably come back as I get bigger in third tri but at least I can enjoy some more rest a little bit longer!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kalabear

Sorry your under the weather again Hope! But I am glad baby is healthy! :hugs:

I have gained about 16-18 lbs. total. I lost some in the first trimester but the doctor feels pretty good about the weight gain. I went a little crazy eating when we moved home because I was so happy to be around Western food again! haha! 

Happy V-day everyone! I had my doctor's appt. on my baby's V-day. He was doing great and kicking for the doctor haha! I love hearing the heartbeat! :happydance: 

Sleep has been very strange and a bit uncomfortable but my pregnancy pillow is a life saver!


----------



## halullat

I'm really late in joining but am due on the 31st December but never saw this thread! So relieved to have made it to the 24 week mark! x


----------



## Kalabear

Welcome halullat! :flower: Happy V-day!!! I was so excited/relieved as well!


----------



## halullat

Thank you! I'm trying to let myself get excited now but still feel so scared that it will go wrong, but we have managed to buy our first couple of bits despite my panicking! x


----------



## halullat

And congratulations on your V-day too! x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Welcome!

So I had my OB appointment today, ive still only gained 3lbs total :growlmad: The one time I actually want to gain weight and I cant! My doctor wasnt concerned at all and said the baby is still growing fine, and im sure it will catch up with me so I guess I will just wait and see! All else is good, I go back in October for my gestational diabetes test my rogram shot and my pertussis shot...joy! :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I have to ring n book in Sunday for mine :(


----------



## Hope115

Welcome halullat!!! Do u know if u are having a boy or girl? Or staying team yellow? On our first page we r keepig track of the genders m due dates :) yay another inbetweener :)!!!!

I just made my glucose test appointment today- they dont me to do it till 28 weeks- and i also made a peditrition interview appoitment for this saturday. Since we will only be here for the first four months after baby im basically picking a PCP based on how they do their circumcisions- ( ps USA girl here and getting one becuz my hubby is circ'd and wants his son to be circ'd too and seeing them done all the time im comfortable with the preocedure). Then once we find out where we are moving for the long haul- ill pick our permenant PCP.

N i picked the car seat n stroller as well this week :) my DH is a runner, hiker ect... So we needed something a lil more heavy duty so we are getting the BOB revolution and the graco stugride 30 car seat with the BOB adapter.... If not in the USA do u have different strollers n car seats to choose from?

Iv been doing crazy research the last few weeks on different baby items lol

Also- i bought a book that i recommend everyone get :) its called baby bargains- it not only helps you find a good deal- they grade different products on not only price but safety and parent satisfaction- i have the 10th edition- they update frequently so make sure u have the newest one. It basically tells u what u need- what is a waste of money on like every product- im loving it- it has especailly helped me pick what car seat, stroller, baby carriers, baby food cribs, playpens, baby proofing house things etc i will be getting. I highly recommend checking it out :)its $14.95 in the USA.


----------



## Hope115

^^^did that sound like an advertisment or what?... But seriously im loving all the info from it :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Ducktales

Heather and hope- my husband is Muslim and if we were having a boy I would be doing circumcision too. I read that thread and it made me cross
In addition to this my midwife made some really nasty comments about circumcision as it is just not done on the uk apart from religious or medical problem reasons
That thread made me cross!!
Welcome halullat
My GD test is on Tuesday- got to have it as my father has diabetes
Xx


----------



## halullat

My GTT is at 28 weeks or so, so in October along with my anti-d injection, plus the whooping cough vaccine - although I am really unsure as to whether I want the vaccination or not, but when I've asked the midwife I don't get much information. I wouldn't be so worried about it but I'm not fully vaccinated as I reacted so badly to it as a baby they couldn't give me the follow up shots and I also don't want to have another bad reaction to it during pregnancy! Arrgh!

*Hope115* Ha ha! That did sound like an advertisement but it's always good to get detailed reviews as it is so hard to know when something will be worth the money or not! 

The ultrasound technician reckoned that it was a boy so we are going with that even though he wriggled so much it was hard for her to see anything clearly! x


----------



## bellezzajess

My GTT is next Wednesday when I'm about 26 weeks. 

My cervical length check went well yesterday... I've been staying stable with just progesterone suppositories and trying to not overdo activity. So it is starting to seem that I might just naturally have a short cervix, not an incompetent or weak cervix, and I'll probably/hopefully be able to carry this baby full term. But I still have three more weeks of cervical checks, so I won't start celebrating just yet. The ultrasound tech didn't really take measurements of the baby, but she did say that she looks about 25 weeks based on her size and that she is definitely growing. She said I am probably just lucky that I haven't packed on the pounds yet and to enjoy it while it lasts, lol. I weighed myself again this morning (25 weeks today, yay!) and still haven't really gained anything from last week. But I am up about 13lbs overall. (I gained almost 10lbs in first trimester.)


----------



## key24

Glad to hear everyone's doing well. I've got my glucose test early Oct at 28 wks too. We're having a nightmare trying to decide on travel systems as so many of them seem quite heavy & DH is determined to go for lightest on market.

Re circumcision I have 't thought about it if we have a boy but certainly don't think there's anything wrong with it & many reasons why it makes sense! People can be too opinionated I reckon

Off on holiday tomorrow for a week in turkey - can't wait :)

K x


----------



## Hope115

Bell- im glad everything is looking good :)
Key- im getting the graco travel one- i think it is a lil heavier but the lighter ones werent as stable n since it gonna be our primary crib the fiest four months since we r moving- i went with the safer one- the book i talked about also talks about different travel items :) and have fun on ur trip- a friend of mine went last year n loved it :)


----------



## Melydu

I get my glucose test early Oct as well when I'm 28 weeks. I was given my paperwork today and was told to go a few days before my next appt. I've heard a lot of people talk about that test and not everyone is told to fast for 12hrs prior. It's writen right on my paper stating for the 12 hrs prior I'm only allowed a small amount of certain liqiuds. I'm a little nervous since lately all I want is everything with a hint of sweetness to it.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

I cant eat or drink anything starting at midnight and my test is at 0830 AM- so hopefully im not starving... I think i am allowed water though :)- i should prolly check on that.


----------



## FTMommy01

Mine says I can have a protein breakfast like eggs and milk but nothing sugary or sweet, then when I get there I have to drink their special stuff and wait there for an hour then they will draw my blood and give me the results at my appointment 2 days later. Since I am A- blood type, they need to give me my shot 48 hours after my glucose test since they will be messing with my blood. Next appointment= 2 shots...yippie :haha: all part of being a mama!


----------



## Kalabear

I've got to schedule mine next week but it will be for week 28. It says I have to fast for 12 hours....that seems so difficult!! They gave me the drink already and said to refrigerate it and drink it with a straw which will make it easier to go down. Hopefully that helps! 

We have just decided to circumcise our baby. DH is also circumcised. We were really thinking hard about it and had actually decided not to do it but after months of research and talking to our doctor we have decided to do it. We got a lot of grief when telling our parents and other close family members when we weren't going to do it. Us deciding to do it had nothing to do with their comments/opinions. Tough decisions!! 

Are any of you ladies having a baby shower? I am so excited for mine even though it is so far away. It is planned for the Sat. after Thanksgiving (Nov. 30th)! I have already registered...I feel like I go on every day and change amounts or add and remove things haha!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Heather mine is October 19th too!! We still have to register though, Im thinking sometime next week we will!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Baby showers aren't as common here in the UK. They sound fun though. My sister is preggo too so we may get together with a few friends since I haven't seen them much since I got pregnant, mostly due to not feeling great.

I'm not having a glucose test either. I think only people who fit a certain criteria have one in the UK (or at least in my area). 

Another question for you ladies. Has anyone noticed that their memory is getting worse?? Mine is terrible! I'm so dippy lately!:wacko:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies :) how is everyone? So kinda had a day at work that i need a lil vent n not sure where so i hope here is ok....

Today i took take care of a lil one whose due date was the same as my lil man's and it was crazy to think as i was looking down at him, that is what is growing inside me now :( on a happier note- baby was doing well :) it kinda took me back a lil now even though iv been doing this for years. Just a lil reminder ladies- take care of urselves and if the doc says go on bedrest- stay on bedrest, stay hydrated, and dont over do it :) and listen to your bodies.

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## bellezzajess

I don't think I've ever seen a preemie before, but I can definitely understand how seeing one that is the same size as your own unborn baby would be unnerving. We all just have to be thankful for every day that our babies stay cooking, and hopefully none of us will go into early labor.

I'm almost in to double digits for days left until due date... 100 days today, 99 tomorrow! I'm thrilled that I'll be 26 weeks on Thursday... and then I'll start the countdown to 28 weeks when I am done with weekly cervical length checks.


----------



## Hope115

Yay- keep that baby cooking :)


----------



## Melydu

Is it normal to go the whole day without feeling movement at this stage? I'm just a little paranoid because I had a really crazy dream last night that I went into labor. Normally he moves a lot and its very noticable but today not so much.


----------



## Hope115

My lil one turned inward becuz i can only feel him if im laying down and still and after i eat something... I used to feel him much more and could see it from the outside when he kicked me. But now i think he is kicking inward towards my organs and i cant feel it as much. Try eating somehig and drinking some soda and laying down and if uou dont feel him within the next hour i would call ur doc just for peace of mind- we dont start counting kicks till like 28 weeks becuz i think thy are still small enough they can hide. But if u are worried i would call the doc.... I keep getting worried becuz i dont feel him as much or often but at my last doc appoinment he had a good heartrate on doppler so my doc had no concerns.


----------



## Kalabear

Aw so glad to hear that the little guy is doing well at such an early age. It is quite amazing that a baby can survive so early on. 

Melydu-same thing happened to me last week. As with Hope, I think baby turned the other way and I just wasn't feeling him as well. But whenever I drink an ice cold sparkling water he gets moving. Dreams can have such an affect on our minds. Hopefully he is kicking away for you now. 

Hope- good to know we aren't supposed to count kicks until 28 weeks! :flower: Thank you for that! How often should we feel them at 28 weeks...is it 10 kicks?


----------



## Kalabear

Hey ladies! I need some advice...2-3 weeks (can't remember which haha) after baby's due date my DH's cousin is getting married. I don't feel that we should go but feel so bad because they have been asking. I'm not comfortable leaving baby so soon after birth. I was thinking maybe just going to the ceremony but again I just don't want to leave him. Also, I don't want to bring him since they aren't inviting children and I don't want him to cry during the ceremony. My DH would not want to go either without me which I understand. My mom also added that I would still be sore and bleeding (lovely) and would probably not want to go. 

Do you think its rude not to go? I think the family will be very understanding...I just feel so bad if we don't go. Thanks ladies for any advice!!


----------



## FTMommy01

I went to a wedding 4 days after giving birth with my first, granted it was DH's sisters wedding so I really wanted to go and everyone wanted to see baby anyway so its a totally different situation, BUT although I was bleeding, I held up just fine was able to mingle all day and even go to the reception for a little bit! But baby was able to come with me, I dont know how I would have felt if I had to leave her home. Thats definitely a tough decision!


----------



## bellezzajess

Kala, how far away is the wedding from your home? If you just wanted to go to either the ceremony or the reception, I think you'd be fine leaving your LO for a few hours, presuming that you weren't terribly far from your house. (within an hours drive or less) But if it was going to be an all-day trip and you'd have to find a sitter for that whole time, I would probably skip it if I were you.


----------



## bellezzajess

Also... I didn't think I was getting very big and hadn't gained any weight in about a month... and then this morning I weighed myself and have gained 2lbs and sort of "popped!" Here's the difference between 13 wks and 26 wks.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1379524235068.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Got to see the little guy in 3 and 4d last night He was being so stubborn at first, totally looking striaght into my uterus so we couldnt see his face then when he finally did turn he put his hands up by his face gonna have a stubborn little boy! after about 10 minutes of hiding he got a burst of eneergy and finally let us see him, my heart absolutely melted, he is so perfect, I cannot wait for these next 15 weeks to go by so I can just hold him!!!

Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







551295_10100777299268132_2091263303_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bellezzajess

FTMommy01 said:


> Got to see the little guy in 3 and 4d last night He was being so stubborn at first, totally looking striaght into my uterus so we couldnt see his face then when he finally did turn he put his hands up by his face gonna have a stubborn little boy! after about 10 minutes of hiding he got a burst of eneergy and finally let us see him, my heart absolutely melted, he is so perfect, I cannot wait for these next 15 weeks to go by so I can just hold him!!!
> 
> Enjoy!

So cute!!! :)


----------



## Kalabear

Belle you are so cute! You have a great bump! :happydance:

FTmommy- he is so precious! What amazing photos! :happydance:


----------



## Melydu

Anyone else have a high white blood cell count, higher than normal for pregnancy?


----------



## Hope115

Belle- cute bump!!!
Ftmommy- sooooooo sweet- i wonder if we should get a 4d ultrasound???
Melydu- i think mine was slightly high- but they got my labs during an ER visit for vomiting and told me sometimes its on the higher side when ur body is stressed- what did ur doc say?

Oh and here is my 26 week bump pic :)- sorry another beach pic ;)


----------



## FTMommy01

Love it Hope! Its getting chilly here, pretty soon I can post my baby bump pictures in the snow! :haha: I love the 4d ultrasounds, I was going to wait until I was a little further along but I just had to see him! they show a ton of detail and its sweet to see them moving around in 4d! 

Saturday is the first day of third tri, woohoo!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## halullat

Some places say 27 weeks, some say 28 weeks, I never know which one to follow!


----------



## bellezzajess

It depends on which calendar you are looking at. Most say 27 weeks or 27 weeks 3 days. 

And good news, my GTT test came back normal! One less thing to worry about!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay belle!! 

My doctor printed out a monthly calendar for me that explains weeks months and trimesters, so they go as 27 weeks being the start of the 3rd trimester!


----------



## Oxygen7880

I have read 27 weeks and that's what I am going with. Can't believe we are so near 3rd Tri....how did that happen! lol

Edit: Also I am glad your test came back normal Belle x


----------



## Hope115

Belle- yay!!! Im so nervous about taking it- i loooove my sweets, but have been trying to be good and only eat sweets once in a while. 


I cant believe we are almost in the third tri!!! Iv noticed baby is really starting to move alot and im loving it!!!!


----------



## key24

Belle good news on test results. Some lovely bump & 4d baby images ladies.

Can't believe the weeks are flying by - 3rd trimester here we come!!


----------



## Melydu

Since we are all about the same, I was curious if your baby was measuring big at your last ultrasound? My last ultra sound was almost 2 months ago and he was already measuring 4 days ahead.


----------



## Hope115

My LO has always measured ahead and i know the day i ovulated becuz i was tempting so it does make me a lil nervous lol. My ultrasouns at 8 weeks he was 1 day ahead, at 10 weeks 2 days ahead and at 12 and 17 weeks 4 days ahead. BUT... They say the measurments can be up to 2 weeks off so i try not to overthink it :)


----------



## halullat

Congratulations on your test results Belle! So scared for mine!

All my ultrasounds showed him as measuring right on average for everything which was a relief as my mother-in-law had to be induced early with my husband as he was so big, turns out he was very long but he is now 6' 5" so maybe that is why! But at my 25 week check up the midwife was laughing (in a nice way!) while feeling my stomach and saying he is growing _very_ well, so don't know if that means he has had a growth spurt and is now a bit big but she didn't seem concerned so I am trying not to worry! x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Thats kinda nice you already know when you will be having your little one. I am nervous to see when my little guy decides to come, actual due date is the 28th I am just really hoping he doesnt decide to come on Christmas. With my 4 year old I just dont want to not be with her on Christmas day and I dont want my new little guy to always have to share his birthday with Christmas but I guess I have no choice on what happens lol we will see!


----------



## Kalabear

Well done Belle! That's exciting news! Mine is scheduled for October 7th...I am ready to get it over with. I am a bit nervous. 

Our little guy has been consistently measuring ahead 2 days. I don't know when I ovulated but the Doctor is going by my AF. His first ultrasound showed 3 days later and now his last two ultrasounds he has jumped forward two days. His dad was two weeks late and a 10 lbs. baby. I am still keeping the December 30th due date which is by my AF. 

I wonder when we will all deliver! I don't mind Christmas but I would feel so bad for our doctor and nurses! Same as New Years. I am hoping for anywhere between the 26-31st! But he can come whenever he likes haha! My DH's birthday is the 2nd and that is also our wedding anniversary. That would be super cute if he came then also! 

So excited for the third trimester!! Are any of you ladies feeling out of breath?


----------



## Hope115

Yea i feel outta breath after i eat--- im hungry like all the time but i guess im gonna start to have to eat smaller meals :)

I also really dont one LO to share his birthday with christmas.... Mostly because being a nurse it would mean i would miss his bday AND christmas every other year :(..... New years wouldnt be good either but i rather that then christmas.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Great to hear everyone is doing so well :) I have been super busy this month as the kids have all started back to school, and my youngest started full time kindergarten...I miss her sooo much during the day :( 

We have also had my husbands birthday and my daughters birthday this past week and it has been super crazy here!

Your pics of babies and bumps are all fantastic! I haven't taken any of myself lately, lol. But, I have gained a whopping 20lbs already!!! I think she is growing more in my butt then in my tummy, lol.

I had my growth scan recheck today and all was good. They said she is about 1 lb 10 oz, and measuring right on track for gestation. HUGE relief to me! I still have to keep getting growth scans, though, because of the placental issue. If a restriction was to occur, it can happen as baby gets farther along, so she needs to be monitored. I am ok with that as it gives me a chance to "see her" again :)

Also, my daughter came down with Fifth Disease this passed weekend. I was a bit nervous because I don't think I ever had it. It is a risk for pregnant women who have never had it because it can effect the baby. They drew blood yesterday, and depending what that shows, I am either in the clear, or will have to continue with more bloodwork and US monitoring for a while to make sure baby doesn't become anemic or have hydrops fetalis related to the parvovirus. Fingers crossed we are in the clear!

I definitely feel SOB during the day as well as when I stay in a certain position for too long. I can't lay on my back because then I feel like I am suffocating! I can't imagine how I will manage breathing over the next 3 months!

As far as Christmas deliveries ... I feel the same as those of you who already have kids. I wouldn't want to be in the hospital away from kids on Christmas day. I am kinda hoping for the week between Christmas and New Years, as the kids are all off school that week anyway. We will see :) 

Since I am a nurse as well, I know what it is like to have to work the holidays and it is a definite BUMMER. However, Whether we have babies or not, they're always requiring staff to work on the holidays, so I won't feel like they are only there because I am delivering, lol. We go into nursing, especially working the hospital, KNOWING we will be required to staff on holidays. Try not to feel too bad about it ;)


----------



## want2bemommy

Mine are on track, but more importantly they are equal size, down to the ounce- no worries yet about one lagging behind &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hope115

4boys- lol i think my baby is growing in my butt too ahahhaah- that made me giggle ! And good to hear from u ;) its been a while- life sounds very active for u now- other than working iv been sleeping hahhaha- hence the enlarging butt!!
Want2be- im glad there doesnt seem to be any twin-twin tranfusion :) (wear one twin gets all the goods) 

Is anyone else doing the 4D scans- how much do they cost near u? How long is it usally?


----------



## Melydu

Hope- In my area its $80 and I think its 30 min, not positive. It comes with 3D/4D 2 pictures, all the photos on a disc, and the dvd of the entire ultrasound.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## want2bemommy

My dr will do 3d when I ask but not the whole time


----------



## FTMommy01

This past week Ive started having period like cramps everyday. It comes and goes throughout the day and its not painful at all just that very achy feeling in my lower back and lower abdomen. My belly does not get hard during this time so I dont think its braxton hicks. Just wondering if anyone else has had this?


----------



## bellezzajess

FTMommy01 said:


> This past week Ive started having period like cramps everyday. It comes and goes throughout the day and its not painful at all just that very achy feeling in my lower back and lower abdomen. My belly does not get hard during this time so I dont think its braxton hicks. Just wondering if anyone else has had this?

It's probably nothing, but I would call your OB and tell them just in case. I go to the high-risk OB for my cervical length checks every week and they always say that if I ever have ANY preterm labor symptoms (which period cramps is one), give them a call.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks guy! Ive been chugging water and trying to just rest when they come, its definitely not constipation :haha: lol just an annoyance!


----------



## Hope115

Thats how i feel when i havent pooped in two days hehe- miralax works wonders :).... Iv noticed that if i eat something that puts my stomach off ( in the other direction of constipation) it feels like that too.... If it gets worse i would call ur doc... But def drink plenty of water :)


----------



## FTMommy01

Ok ladies I need a HUGE favor! Can you pleaseeee friend me on Facebook (Ashley Kinkaid) it might help to put in Waterville ohio to so you get the right one. Then on my page you'll see a princess picture of my daughter all you have to do is click on the picture and like it. I never enter these things because I hate bothering people about it but I entered my daughter then 20 minutes later my friend entered her daughter and now she keeps taking all of my daughters vote!! Lol I'm totally getting to into this but every little but counts! I would appreciate it so much!! 

You can totally defriend me afterwards if you don't like to have too many unknown friends I will not take it personal at all!! Lol


----------



## Kalabear

I will add you now and vote :)


----------



## Kalabear

btw...my name is Sarah :)


----------



## Kalabear

I voted :) You have a very pretty princess for a daughter!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Thank you so much!! :thumbup:


----------



## Abryant86

I had my follow up visit from my anatomy scan today. They wanted a better pic of her heart bc she was not cooperating the first time  everything was perfect. They brought in students so I got a full anatomy scan again so they could see how to do it, just means more time seeing my beautiful girl!!
I'm 27 weeks 3 days now :) she had a heartbeat of 153 and weighs 1lb 15oz!

https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null_zps00a1e2bb.jpg
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null_zps5d96dd4e.jpg
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null_zps416ad2c0.jpg
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l541/kevin_geneva/null_zps40460f0d.jpg


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kalabear

Such a beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## Kalabear

My 27 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bellezzajess

Beautiful ultrasound photos Abryant and cute bump Kala!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## want2bemommy

26 weeks! I hit double digits!!


----------



## Hope115

Yay- lovely bumps :)


----------



## Kalabear

:happydance: Beautiful bumps Heather and want2bemommy!


----------



## Abryant86

Yay! Thanks everyone! I'm loving the bumps! :)


----------



## bellezzajess

I had my final cervical length check and a growth ultrasound this morning. Cervix has pretty much stayed stable for the last 6 weeks, and is still at about 2.1cm... so the docs are pretty happy with that. 

Baby has an estimated weight of 2lbs 5oz and is measuring in about the 40th percentile, which doesn't surprise me since my family tends to have small babies. (Between 6 and 7lb birth weights.) 

Her little face was pressed right up against my cervix, so we couldn't get a good 3d picture today... but they told me I could come back at 32 weeks for another growth scan, so hopefully she'll cooperate then.


----------



## Hope115

Great news belle- so they wont be checking anymore cervical lengths?


----------



## bellezzajess

Hope115 said:


> Great news belle- so they wont be checking anymore cervical lengths?

They'll check it again when I go in at 32 weeks, but no more weekly checks. The 32 week check-up is more for my peace of mind than anything.


----------



## Melydu

Tomorrow is my GD test, wish me luck ahhhhh


----------



## Hope115

Good luck!!!


----------



## Melydu

I'm not sure if everyone has taken their GD test but I'm in the process now and where I'm at they got rid of the 1 and 3 hr test, now its a 2 hr test


----------



## bellezzajess

Melydu said:


> I'm not sure if everyone has taken their GD test but I'm in the process now and where I'm at they got rid of the 1 and 3 hr test, now its a 2 hr test

Good luck! My test was only 1 hour. Maybe they are starting to do 2 hour tests to eliminate the need for a 1 hour screening test and then another 3 hour test in the case that the first results were abnormal.


----------



## key24

I've got mine tomorrow and it's a 2hr test. Hope it all goes well Melydu


----------



## Hope115

How long till u get the results?


----------



## Melydu

I have an appt scheduled with my OB next Thursday and she'll give me the results


----------



## gacelita

I had my 1 hour test yesterday and thought I must have failed it b/c I felt so awful for hours afterward so I mentally prepared to have to take the 3 hour test and/or find out I had GD, but I got a call from my doctor's office today and they said I passed! However, turns out that I am anemic now so I need to take an iron supplement and eat more iron-rich foods. But that definitely seems easier to deal with so I'm relieved. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Oxygen7880

Heather.1987 said:


> Last week at work this awful respiratory crap is going around already....I tried so so hard not to get it (wiped my whole desk with the hospital sanitizer wipes, drank my oj daily, took my vitamin, washed and sanitized my hands all day, and the people who were caughing wore a mask)....and I still got it!!! Yuck! So sucky to be sick and 28 weeks pregnant! My chest and nose hurts so bad :( the caughing and lung junk started last night...didnt sleep well at all. Ugggg. Good thing I dont work til next wednesday anyways. Oh and landon doesnt like when I caugh....he always wiggles around after a caugh attack :)

I hear ya. Same with me. Had a cold and nasty cough. You're right, it's rubbish being sick at 28 weeks preg. 
Anyone taking anti-natal classes? I took my first one last week but missed this week due being ill. All my energy has to be saved to make it through at work.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Aaaah OXYGEN ... Something I feel completely deprived of right now :(
I try to just be happy that baby is good, and suck up the torture, but man oh man ... I ALREADY can't breathe!! Baby is totally INTRUDING on my lung space, and it sucks! My hearth is constantly racing, I am huffing and puffing, like I ran a marathon, and my feet and ankles are swelling. Only good thing is that my BP is still good. I just cant imagine how I will handle this in 1, 2 or 3 more months from now :(
Sorry for ranting...I am just miserable.
On a good note, GD was only 1 hour and was normal :) Glad to see everyone else is getting good results too!

PS ... does anyone else suffer from RLS? OMG....I truely can't sleep at night because of it! And I don't think there is anything I can take for it...I am soooo exhausted!


----------



## want2bemommy

Oddly enough- I feel like I have RLS but sleep fine at night- it's towards end of day when I curl my legs up or sit with them out in front of me that I get bothered by it


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies- i hope those not feeling good r feeling better... Sick n pregnancy dont mix! So far no RLS here but my heartburn is BAD- i throw up in my mouth alot- ewww

So today i did my 3/4D ultrasound- it was awesome- even got a pic of his smile. Also i had a feeling he turned head down cuz sometime i could feel him kick my ribs but i was so confused because i still feel kicks down below- and thought this is way to strong for arm movement.... Well we now know why, he is definitely head down, and we dont have a thumb sucker.... But we do have a TOE SUCKER!!! Lol his feet were in front of his face the whole time and we had to be patient for him to give us a peek at his face- hence why i feel kicks by his head down low lol!!! Im so in love already- we got a full 30 min of video it he had his eyes open for alot of it- so cool.


----------



## Hope115

And here is one of his smile


----------



## 4boys1girl

Wow HOPE ... those pics are awesome! 

We have not, and probably will not set up for 3d/4d ultrasound. With the growth monitoring we get many US already (and I am still uneasy about the "sound" that it supposedly makes). although they say it is not proven that they actually CAN hear it. I do know that she seems to "go SUPER active" during US, and I wonder if it's bc it is loud for her :/ STILL, I wish I could see her little face in 3D/4D like that...It looks AMAZING!!

As far as the RLS, my little experiment has been finding out that the nights we have sex (with ORGASM) I sleep much better (sorry for TMI) ;) But it seems to relax everything! Now how am I supposed to have DH keep it up every single night before bed for the next 3 months, lol?!? Last night he didn't feel well, and needless to say, I was up most of the night moving my legs about the bed like a crazy lady! It's exhausting!


----------



## want2bemommy

Passed my glucose test!


----------



## want2bemommy

Awesome pics hope!


----------



## Hope115

Sorry about the RLS but lucky u for all the sex!!! My hubby wont touch me :( scared to death he is gonna hurt the baby because of the bleeding scare in the beginning even though the doc gave us the go ahead. Oh well- he better make up for it after baby is born lol. 
We eneed up getting the 3/4 D pics since we dont get to hardly ever see LO- had our anatomy scan at 17 weeks n dont think i am getting another till the end for size n position (even if i get that) plus, r parents live so far away- we wanted to make copies n do something for them as well- they loved the video n pics.

Want2bemomm- yay- im dreading taking this test, i have it thursday :(.


----------



## Kalabear

I hope you ladies who are under the weather are feeling better now!! :hugs:

Hope - what a handsome boy!! I love his smile!

Want2bemommy - Congrats!! :happydance:

I had my 28 week appointment this morning and the glucose test. I won't know until tomorrow if I passed. But it wasn't bad. The drink was nothing. I drank it cold and with a straw. They are checking my thyroid also...hopefully that is still good. I am looking forward to the results!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Melydu

Hope- I feel you with the heatburn/indigestion. I also throw up in my mouth and nothing helps get rid of that burn! I got permission from my OB to take a zicam in the morning and at night but sometimes that doesn't even help.


----------



## bellezzajess

Hope, how awesome that you captured your LO smiling!!


----------



## Kalabear

:happydance: I passed the glucose test! They said my number was 101 and that as long as its under 140 it's good! Also, my thyroid is still good! :thumbup: I was so nervous about both but it was good news all around. 

I'm starting two week appointments now....are you all also?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## want2bemommy

I see my OB every two weeks and the perinatologist once a month- so 3 out of 4 weeks I see someone. I had my growth scan- I'm 27 weeks and baby A is 2lbs 7oz and baby B is 2lbs 12oz!


----------



## key24

Got my glucose test back today - all fine but iron levels are a bit low so need to take some iron tablets apparently. Anyone else on the low iron side??

Want2bemommy great baby sizes sounds like they are both growing perfectly :)


----------



## bellezzajess

want2bemommy said:


> I see my OB every two weeks and the perinatologist once a month- so 3 out of 4 weeks I see someone. I had my growth scan- I'm 27 weeks and baby A is 2lbs 7oz and baby B is 2lbs 12oz!

Wow, those are really good sizes, especially for twins! I had a growth scan for my one baby at 28 weeks and she was an estimated 2 lbs 5 oz.


----------



## want2bemommy

Key24- same here. Glucose good- mild anemia. I just started iron tablets. Dr not worried- apparently common in 3rd trimester


----------



## Melydu

When is the normal time that we start being seen every 2 weeks, does it start at 28 weeks? I have an appt tomorrow so I'll find out for sure but just curious.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## halullat

I've been on iron tablets since my first blood test results, I was always anaemic prior to getting pregnant so assumed I would definitely be anaemic whilst pregnant so wasn't a shock, just more of an annoyance!

I had my blood test (GTT, D antigen and iron) yesterday and I'm so scared I will have failed the GD test, I have an appointment on Monday with the consultant all being well but just can't put my mind at rest.

I also keep crying at the minute, is anyone else finding this? I don't know if it is hormones, personal situation or a combination of the two!

But on the cheerier side I had my 4d scan the other day and he is just so lovely, even though all the pictures are of him flailing wildly whilst looking very angry! x


----------



## gacelita

I also was told I have mild anemia when they did the GD blood work, and I started on iron tablets this week. I'm also starting to go to the doctor every 2 weeks now. No more ultrasound scans for me, though, which is kinda sad because I would have loved to see her again.

I've been crying more than usual. Sometimes over nothing (I had a couch delivered to our house and that made me cry... I mean, really?!) Most of the time there's at least some reason, but it's not the sort of things that would usually send me to tears so I have decided to blame the hormones and tiredness. :wacko:


----------



## key24

Good to hear the iron thing is fairly common - i need to book docs appt to get iron tablets as they can't prescribe at hospital. Haven't found myself crying more but definitely been a little moodier but think that's the tiredness!

I haven't had scan since 20wks and am jealous of all your great pics - we've just got to be patient now & wait to meet the little man or lady in 11weeks :happydance:


----------



## Hope115

So just got back from my GD test and appointment- i wont find out the results till tomorrow so the waiting begins :/ baby has a good heart rate and my belly is measuring a week behind but they are not worried since my 4D ultrasounds a few days ago he was measuring 2 lbs 8 oz! 

I have been a lil more teary-eyed but i dont think its the horomones- we had a scare two days ago with our beagle Tuba- we were walkig the beach and i told him to pick up a stick- i didnt know that attached to the stick was fishing line, a hook n bait- well he swallowed the hook n bait while the stick just drug on the sand behind him attached by the fishing wire. He ended up needing emergent surgery :( which went well but he hasnt laid down or sat in the last 48 hours- everytime he tried he screams in pain then immediately stands up- so he basically has been just pacing the house the whole time- my husband n i havent slept at all- we r so worried- we up'd his pain meds and started him on anxiety meds as well... But it still didnt work. This morning the dog sedated him n we r trying a different stronger pain med so he is finally sleeping right now. Hope this works- i cant stand seeing him in pain and am physically n emotionally exhausted... N so is my bank account !!!

Here he is- FINALLY asleep


----------



## halullat

Oh no that sounds horrible Hope! I really hope he makes a speedy recovery, it is so horrible knowing that he is in pain and that there isn't much you can do to soothe it.

I'm waiting for my GD results too and am so scared! But don't have my full 28 week check up until Monday when I'll be nearly 29 weeks (all being well).

I have to move back in with my in-laws tomorrow which is stressing me out, they are lovely but I really feel as though I need my own space yet don't want to be rude and not socialise frequently. Then I have to spend the next month redecorating a whole flat from scratch so we can move in there next month or so and then move again!

Also, I can't stop worrying at all, I just keep thinking that something is going to go wrong and I so want to enjoy this pregnancy but I'm so scared to let myself get excited x


----------



## want2bemommy

Hope- sorry about your dog :-( poor thing. I can only imagine how sad and painful that is


----------



## Kalabear

Hi everyone! 

Hope, I hope your puppy is feeling better. :hugs: Sleeping is good...hopefully he is feeling better asap!! 

Melydu - our 2 week appt. are starting now. Same for you? Ever since 28 weeks....so excited to be at the next step :happydance: 

I have been feeling nervous recently. Nervous that the baby is okay. Nervous about delivery. And everything else that goes along with it. But I am just trying to remain calm. I talked to the doctor about some of my concerns and so I feel much better about them. So that's good news! 

I hope you are all feeling well :)


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies- My Tuba is feeling much better now :)
.... I however am NOT... I just got a call from my obgyn and i failed my 1 hour glucose test with 160!!! Now im startig to freak out. I have my 3 hour scheduled for monday. I eat so healthy and was only 23% BMi before pregnancy and am gaining proper weight... I really hope i pass my 3 hour :(


----------



## key24

Hope glad tuba is feeling better but sorry to hear about glucose test - hopefully 3hr test will come back negative, fingers crossed.

Hulullat don't envy you moving in with in-laws but at least it isn't for long & maybe you'll get some lovely home cooked meals :)


----------



## Melydu

I do not start having appts every 2 weeks untill I am about 33 weeks. Doctor just told me yesterday. 

Hope-I hope you pass your 3 hr test!


----------



## Kalabear

Hope :hugs: glad to hear your puppy is better! 

I was just reading that their is a high incidence of false positives on the glucose one hour tests which is why they do the three hour test then. Sorry to hear you have to go through it...I hope it goes well Monday!!! :hugs:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry I've been Mia girls, I must of un subscribed some how,
Hope ur all ok,,

I had my gt yesterday won't no results until tues
Sorry u failed hope, I'll read back a few pages now to catch up

Sorry about ur lil puppy hope, hope he's doin ok now, 
Great weights for the twins,
I had my 4d scan today 
Baby estimated at 2.4 lbs,
Can't believe we've 11 weeks left or less
O n she's breech! Lil monkey ..
Hope she shifts :)


----------



## Kalabear

Pips...so jealous you had a 4d scan!! 2.4 lbs sounds perfect!!!

Hope - thinking of you today! I hope the test goes well!:hugs:


----------



## FTMommy01

Hi everyone! Hope sory to hear you failed the 1 hour, I hope the 3 hour one is fine!! So I passed my 1 hour but I too was a little anemic but also my thyroid levels were low so I had to go back yesterday and get more blood work to figure out if I need to see a specialist for my thyroid :shrug: Im really confused because Ive never had issues before but it scares me that something might be wrong, They didnt say when the results would be in but I have another OB appointment next week so hopefully by then. Ive also had a ton of lower back pain and pelvic pain, I know he is head down and really low so Im assuming its just him putting pressure down there but it scares me I hope hes not thinking he can come out anytime soon!! We still have another at least 8 weeks for him to "bake" haha, hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## halullat

I'm sorry to hear about that Hope, fingers crossed the 3 hour will be fine though!

My glucose was normal apparently, but they are sending me for a growth scan at 32 weeks and have to go for a heart echo too. They didn't explain to my why I needed the growth scan and I am feeling so terrible about it, can't stop crying and with the stress I've stopped being able to eat and I'm so scared it will hurt my LO x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Pip- so glad to hear from u and hope ur test comes back good- the 3 hour one sucks :(
fTmommy- sorry to hear about u having to follow up with ur thyroid- im sure baby is fine and its good the docs r on top of it :) keep us posted.
Hal- i know its easier said then done but try not to stress tooo much- its prolly just a precaution... And not eating wont help!!!! Take care of urself!!!! Ill be thinking of u!

So my results r in and i PASSED my three hour glucose test- my one hour was still a lil too high but my fasting and 2 and three hour were fine. My three hour was almost reading as low as a fasting glucose - which is prolly why i get light-headed so much--- my doc just told me not to go more than 3 hours without snacking to keep my glucose level more steady. Thanks all for ur support :) - i feel like i dodged a bullet with that one.


----------



## Melydu

Hope- I'm happy to hear you passed your test, I passed mine too! It's a huge relief!


----------



## Hope115

Yes it def is!!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Yay! Happy for you ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kalabear

Hal - :hugs: When is your scan? I hope you are feeling a bit better now....keep us posted. Try to eat...it will help you to feel better :hugs:

Hope and Melydu - Yay :happydance: Congrats on passing!! 

FTmommy - I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism in the first trimester while I was still in China. They put me on medication. I stopped taking the medication before I visited the doctor in the States (I had many reasons and did so with the suggestion from my father who is a pharmacist). Anyway, I am so glad I did...the doctor took my bloods at the first appointment and said my thyroid was completely normal. With every draw it is still normal without the medication. I have never had problems before with my thyroid. The doctor said that the hormones had probably confused my brain and so it was just producing too much of the thyroid hormone and was just a fluke even though they are still watching it closely. Perhaps that is what is going on with you? Don't worry too much about it. They will just keep a close eye on you and the baby. :hugs:

Heather - Christmas music, how sweet!!! I can't wait to start listening to it!

I have noticed my little guy kicks during American football games alot...my husband is a bit disappointed because he is a big soccer/football fan haha! Maybe he is kicking because he doesn't like it though...at least that's what I've told my DH.


----------



## FTMommy01

Thanks Kala, apparently its very normal in the first trimester but it supposed to level out as your pregnancy progresses along with your hormones. So the fact that mine were fine and now all of a sudden are low is why they are wondering what is going on. I called this morning and only the nurse was in but she looked up my results and said they are still low so once my doctor gets in she will see if they want to refer me to a specialist and see if my levels are low enough for medication. Sounds like a big mess :wacko: just hope it doesnt affect the baby at all, Im in the home stretch I dont need things to start going wrong now!


----------



## Kalabear

Aw FTmommmy :hugs: I hope they can find out whats causing it! The specialist will be able to tell you more. Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## Melydu

I gave in, I scheduled my 3d/4d ultrasound for this Sunday and I'm so excited!


----------



## Hope115

Yay- i lovvvved having my 3/4D ultrasound... I fell even more in love :)


----------



## key24

Great news on all the positive glucose tests :)
Hal try not to worry about growth scan I'm sure it is fairly routine & everything will show up absolutely fine.

Good idea to play Xmas music Heather might have to try that!!


----------



## bellezzajess

Yay, I made it to 30 weeks!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Are you guys doing daily kick counts now? How long does it usually take you to get to 10?


----------



## Hope115

So i was supposed to start to count kicks when i hit 29 weeks- so after dinner i lay down on the couch and start to count, but after i eat- usually by the 4th count he is moving constantly all over for the next 15-20 minutes so i just stop counting then- i figure thats good. Question- r we supposed to pick a part of the day when they ate not as active?


----------



## bellezzajess

I think that as long as you are aware of his movements and you don't notice any sudden decrease, you're fine... I don't think you have to count at a specific time of day, but I tend to count kicks around 10:30am. Counting 10 kicks usually only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Melydu

Question about the kicks: I don't really feel "kicks" anymore, just a lot of, what feels like, rolling around and wiggling. Does anyone know if that's ok?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yea any movement felt- even a lil counts.... But i think its really a way to keep track how active ur lil one normally is so u get checked out if u feel less than normal for ur lil one- since every baby is different.


----------



## Kalabear

I had the same question Melydu! Thanks for the responses ladies!


----------



## FTMommy01

Ive been having some extreme lower back pain, turns out I have a slipped disc in my back :cry: ouch!! 10 more weeks, I can do this!!


----------



## key24

So thought I'd post my 30 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Melydu

Cute bump Key! I took one today. Random question but has anyone else's belly button not popped yet?


----------



## Ducktales

I will post a picture later
my belly button hasn't popped at all, and tight clothes still show my "innie" 
I only feel kicks in the morning when I wake up, maybe a few some hours in the day at work, then she really starts at 4pm and doesn't stop!
If I counted the kicks between 9am-3pm I probably would only feel a couple - is this still ok - my midwife has not even mentioned counting the kicks..... I find the appointments very brief and quite disappointing really...


----------



## Oxygen7880

Ducktales, my midwife just says 10 kicks per day, whenever they occur is fine. My girl is the same. Sometimes she's so active and then other times I don't feel her for ages and it used to worry me, but the midwife says the ten kicks, whenever they occur, that's the important thing. I also have an anterior placenta and apparently this can cushion some movements so I don't feel them.

As for my belly button.. mine is on the verge of popping but has not as yet. It used to be very deep though so it has changed a lot.

Can't believe we are hitting the 30+ weeks. Gone soo fast.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## key24

My belly button has pretty much gone - it's been an Outie for a good few weeks now which freaks out my OH!

Re baby's movement I tend to feel just a few kicks at a time but quite a few times during day. Certainly never 10 in one go! I've just been told to keep an eye out for movement every day but wasn't told to count anything.


----------



## bellezzajess

Here's my 30 week bump picture!
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-18 18.25.39.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FTMommy01

Love the bumps! Dont have a recent bump pic but I have an almost done nursery pic! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







562310_10100815033797832_561102565_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kalabear

Ladies you are looking great!! 

Love the nursery FTmommy!


----------



## Melydu

I've looked it up and my symptoms are still normal but one... so I wanted to ask if anyone else was experiencing the same thing. At times it feels like I can't take in enough air. Once my rib would hurt every time I took a breath in or coughed (maybe the baby was in my rib) but it is torture, and it happens when I'm laying down or sitting down. The first time it happened it took everything I had not to panic. It only lasts about 20 min. Anyone else?


----------



## Ducktales

Yes I feel the same
Like my lungs are being compressed especially when I lie down
All normal if it comes and goes. I often can't catch my breath
If it is constant see the doctor to check its not some kind of chest infection


----------



## Hope115

FTMommy- ouch- hope ur back is feeling a lil better- r the docs able to do anything to help ? And such a cute nursery by the way... We dont have room for a nursery where we r living at now, n r moving to a bigger place when lil one will be about five months old-- i feel like im missing out and cant get rid of this nesting itch since no nursery.

As for rib pain n difficulty breathing issues- i dont have rib pain but i do get ab pain- like my abs r ripping occasionally n that takes my breath away at times.

Here is my 30 week bump pic--- how can we get any bigger- i already feel like im running outta room!!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

U look amazing Hun ^^^ very jealous of ur tan, I'm a milk white thing lol
English weather is terrible :(
Rb pain so very badly here, breech baby still , head in the ribs great fun


----------



## want2bemommy

Nice tan Hope! I haven't been to beach in a while so my stomach is white except for all the blue veins lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I hear ya here to heather, I ache a lot by night getting out is an ordeal
I pee every night at least once at around 2-3 am 
Will be glad when the first night after baby is born, the relief of being able to ly on my tummy is amazing :)


----------



## Hope115

Yea my hips have been hurting real bad too- especially my left one and now im "waddling" becuz of it :(- n kinda weird- my right butt cheek (lol) is real achy like anpinched nerve or something which makes even more uncomfortable to walk without waddling. 

As for the peeing- iv been peeing twice a nite since about 8 weeks preggo and now its up to 3-5 times a nite!!!! I guess its just preparing me for once lil one arrives n ill be feeding q 2-3 hours :)

Hows everyone doin woth the weigt gain? So far iv gained about 22-23 lbs! My doc says i should be gaining about a 1/2 a poud a week but its been more like a pound!!!- oh well- i just cant give up my ice cream hahaha. 

And so far no stretch marks--- for those of u who have done this before- when do thise usually show up? I think for me soon- iv been really itchy lately- even though iv invested in enough bio oil and cocoa butter that their def not gonna go outta business lol- if i get them i def cant say i didnt try hahahah.

Also- im thinking of getting the angel care monitor (being a nicu nurse i need the peace of mind and rather a false alarm then nothing) but was also looking at a video monitor as well- i dont like the video one that comes with the angel care- looking for something better). What have u guys gotten or think u r getting?

Oh n yesterday i bought some nursig bras n tees and i just have to say i love love loved the sleeper nursing bras made my jessica simpson n sold by motherhood- sooooooo comfortable- not really any support but if u r looking for something to sleep in n hold nursing pads on and breast feed easily with- they r perfect and really cute too- they are pretty lace :)

Sorry for such a long one- im just getting so excited :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm only up 14 lbs but I'm the weight I was when I gave birth to dd so more to gain yet, as I was bigger in general this time a stone heavier (sigh) I have stretch marks 

I got two with dd in my 39th week which got worse when I had her, rapid loss ob
Those this time r back with vengeance 
And puberty ones on my side r pink but I no they will die off again after birth

We have the angel care movement and I swore by it for dd and will use it for this lo to, great for peace of mind even sharing a room for first 6 months, best buy for sure

I should be greatful I'm only peeing once a night then! :)


----------



## Hope115

Pips- did u get the one with or without video?


----------



## key24

I've put in about 19-20lb in total although not much in last couple of weeks. Also no stretch marks yet but guess i've still got 8 weeks for them to show!!

We're pretty much got everything except baby monitor & think we're going to go for video one too


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope115 said:


> Pips- did u get the one with or without video?

Without Hun, I didn't see the need as baby was never along, during the day she napped down stairs in the Moses and obviously by night next to me, so by the time she moved into her room at six months I was happy she wud be ok, she was walking at 8 months, gosh! 

Anyone had shooting painful boobs?
I'm wondering if its milk ?


----------



## FTMommy01

As for weight gain im up to 11 lbs, but with my thyroid issue they say its harder for me to gain weight but baby is actually measuring two weeks ahead now so they are sure hes growing good! 

For monitors I used a video monitor with my first, it really put me at ease when she started sleeping in her own room. I had it right by my bed and watched it all night just to ease my mind and to be able to watch her chest move up and down I loved it. I actually loved it so much I still use it for her and she's 4 :haha: we got a totally new video monitor for our new baby and will keep using the other one for our 4 year old. We moved into a much bigger house so it helps me sleep at night!

pips- Im getting the boob pain also! I think it has something to do with the colostrum coming in or gearing up to come in. Mine have leaked a couple times now so Im pretty sure mines in!


----------



## gacelita

I have gained ~25 lbs. and no stretch marks yet, but now my belly is measuring 1 week behind. My doctor wasn't too concerned about it but said if I am still measuring behind next week, she'll send me in for a growth scan. 

I have been, uh, leaking down below (sorry, TMI) and I just assumed it was some small amounts of urine, but now I'm worried it might be amniotic fluid and that's why I'm measuring behind. I didn't think of this until after my last appt (and some googling, which is a bad idea since it just freaks me out that I have the worst case scenario) so I'm debating whether I should wait until my appt in one week to mention it or just call in now. :shrug:

My breasts aren't really hurting but they do seem to be on another growth spurt. I ordered some nursing bras and they're supposed to come this week so hoping I can switch into those as my current ones are too tight now. At least no leaking there yet. 

I have noticed that it's getting hard for me to get through the weeks at work now. I start out the week with good energy, but I am struggling by Friday. Probably partly because I am not sleeping well and I can't nap during the week (although I have certainly thought about closing my office door to try... :haha:). I am fortunate that we get 4 weeks of maternity leave before the birth, so I only have 4 weeks of work left. Very excited to have some time to nest properly in those last couple weeks since I haven't really done much with the baby's room other than collect some of the furniture she'll need. 

The countdown is definitely starting to get me excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Melydu

So, I have gained about 35lbs already, not happy about it but no one has mentioned me getting fat and the doctor doesn't seem to be worried. 

My breasts aren't hurting either but they are going through a growth spurt and making me not like them anymore.

Gacelita- that's nice you get four weeks off prior, hopefully it eases any stress. I'm trying to get everything done early since I have to work until the day I have the baby.


----------



## bellezzajess

I've gained about 22lbs as well, Hope. I think that is right on track for 31 weeks. 

I already bought a Levana video monitor, but I also registered for the Angelcare monitor so I'm hoping someone will buy it for me... otherwise I will just buy it for myself. My baby shower is Nov 10th. 

I haven't been having any specific pains, but will feel ligament pain when I get up too fast, been feeling on and off crampy, woke up Saturday night with the worst leg cramp/charlie horse in my leg... ouch!! I've still been sleeping fine, but definitely getting less and less comfortable as the weeks go by.

I usually only have to get up to pee once in the night, but occasionally twice. It depends on how much I drink right before bed. 

I have a growth scan on Thursday when I'll be exactly 32 weeks. My mom is going with me this time and I hope it is all good news! I'm just ready for a healthy baby.


----------



## want2bemommy

My boobs are getting achy again- areolas getting even bigger lol. Had one day of clear fluid leaking from them but it was when I was *ahem* aroused


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## pipsbabybean

No heather I don't sleep well either, n I ache a lot by night, 
I no we all moan a lot and don't really mean it, 
Pregnancy is not easy at all
The head in my ribs is getting to me as it causes a lot of pain in my front and back
But there's nothing I can do
I have a mw appt fri , checking a vein I have down there (embarrassed ment) that came with my dd it might be a worry , with pressure,
And checking baby position, she's stil breech I'm sure :(


----------



## halullat

Ahhhhh why does December feel so far away!

Sorry just needed to moan! x


----------



## Melydu

I have a feeling he has dropped... I carry low so I'm only going off of the common signs. I'll find out next week at my appt for sure. Does anyone else feel the their baby may have dropped or know their baby has dropped?


----------



## want2bemommy

My stomach is lower now but unsure if that's because there's 6-8lbs of babies there now


----------



## FTMommy01

I dont feel any different but I have been carrying him low the whole time. I have an ultrasound next week so Im excited to see his position and if hes ready to go yet!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

People usually are surprised when they find out im having a boy and say i carry high--- but this past week everyone has been saying "u must be having a boy- u r carrying so low" - so i def notice a difference and not only look lower but iv been having bad hip pain and now possibly siactic nerve pain that started in my but n goes does my leg that i think usually happens when there is pressure on the nerve. And when he hiccups they feel like almost in my vagina lol.


Gacelita- my bump is measuring a week behind but the same week i did a private scan that showed him measuring a week ahead so my MD wasnt concerned and said both can bee up to two weeks off. Last nite i measured my fundal height and it was at only 29 and i was 31+2 weeks---- i wonder if its also different if u recently ate something?


----------



## Kalabear

My little guy has been pretty high...I'm looking forward to him dropping! Does that mean the heartburn will get better?? 

December does seem so far off!! But the third trimester has been going fast!!! :happydance: 

Happy Halloween ladies!!


----------



## want2bemommy

My dr said fundal height can shift based on how baby is laying. Last time I measured 39 weeks! I have an appt today so curious as to what I measure as my belly really has dropped. Feels worse to bend so I'm wondering if one settled really low. On the plus side- we are mostly moved into our new place and nursery is getting set up. Still need a few more things- hopefully will get in for our shower in a few weeks


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Melydu

Next month!!!


----------



## FTMommy01

Cant believe next month we will be saying hi to our babies, so excited to see all the new little ones!!


----------



## bellezzajess

I had a growth scan yesterday and baby girl is in the 50-60th percentile for 32 weeks, so I was glad to hear that she is growing properly... although I can't say I am surprised since I have been gaining 2lbs a week and my belly has been getting much bigger! Her estimated weight is 4lbs 2 oz.

I'm all done going to the maternal fetal medicine (high-risk) doctors and that they don't really think I'm high risk anymore. My cervix has stayed pretty stable and the spot on the babies heart has faded and is not concerning.

Baby showers are coming up! First one on Nov 10th with family and friends, and then another at work the week before Thanksgiving. And then it will practically be December!!


----------



## want2bemommy

I am now measuring 37 weeks- both breech. Talked to my dr and they said with twins they let them go until 38 weeks unless mother strongly wants to wait- but most go into labor by then anyhow. So I'm on an 8 week countdown pretty much. Holy moly! I see a lot of twin mommies going around 35/36 weeks... I'm happy to wait but it's thrilling to know that after next month anything can happen. Wow! I can't believe we've all been through most of our pregnancies together! My other forum has a Facebook group that will continue on to be a mommy group- we should do the same! Or ask to join theirs- a lovely, non judgemental group of ladies called January JellyBeans.


----------



## Melydu

One of my good friends is pregnant with twins, she's at 33 weeks and has been having a really hard time keeping them in.


----------



## Hope115

Yes we def should continue his group.... Maybe i can start one in the pregnancy forum ?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yea i will def do that... Ill let everyone know here when i start the new one but will wait till we all start having our babies :) ... Then it will be an all new journey :) so glad i have all u lovely ladies to share this with :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

That's a lovely idea for us, I was in a group with my dd on here n when all babies were born we started one on fb, we r all v close 2 yrs on, 

I'm having a baby next month! 
Had to get that out,lol
Started washing clothes now n gonna pack my bag or start,
Anything can happen from now onwards, 
Baby is stil breech here to, she's a month to turn or I'll be scanned to check n a discussion made, 
Humpfff


----------



## want2bemommy

If everyone is on fb I would start one there- once babies are born less time to jump around to different sites- sounds stupid and lazy but I notice I personally am more active in my fb group. 
So far my babies are having no trouble staying in- they love the womb lol


----------



## pipsbabybean

I agree with u there, 
I'm on fb
Is everyone else?


----------



## FTMommy01

Yep, Im on fb! 

I cant wait until we start having our babies, I am SO ready. I get my scan on Wednesday to see how he is measuring since he has been measuring big the last couple OB appointments so I'm excited to see what position he is in and how big he is and of course to see his cute face!!


----------



## Hope115

Yes im on facebook too :) so if everyone is ok with it we will start a facebook group?


----------



## Kalabear

I'm on Facebook too!! A fb group sounds great!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Think it's a great idea Hun, make it a private group tho so only we can see it and no one can search for it, saves being bothered from all sorts of odd ppl lol


----------



## want2bemommy

Our other group is private too- saves from our news feed seeing our posts about constipation and discharge rofl


----------



## FTMommy01

Haha!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bellezzajess

A FB group sounds good to me!


----------



## gacelita

Sounds like a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Lol yh haha on the newsfeed


----------



## Melydu

Hey ladies, I don't know if you're interested in leggings for your baby but I just recieved a promo code for 5 free leggings, I'm trying to order some now. Probably just need to pay for shipping but I haven't gotten to that step yet. www.babyleggings.com pick 5 then enter THANKSGIVING as the promo code


----------



## FTMommy01

Have any of you thought about having a photographer take some hospital pictures? I found this website https://brittanygphotography.com/blog/?p=1597 and absolutely fell in love I wish I would have done it with my first too! I love the story it tells, especially the last picture with the doctor walking away...gave me the chills! But one of my best friends is a photographer and has agreed to do this for me, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Kalabear

oh my gosh FTmommy! I saw that on pinterest before I was pregnant and it brought me to tears then....I looked at it the other day and sobbed!! It is so well done!! I love the last pic as well! 

I can't wait to see yours!! 

I don't think we will do that...I am already having a hard time with modesty and think I would be too nervous...I'm hoping that goes away soon though! haha! My mom says the modesty leaves once you're in labor. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FTMommy01

It really does! with my first I ended up having 5 medical students in the room to observe, if you would have asked me before labor I would have said no way but when I got to the hospital I didnt care about anything but having my baby! 


SO I got my uiltrasound last night because he was measuring a little big and it turns out I have a ton of extra fluid AND he is measuring 35 weeks already and Im only 32 weeeks! They also said he is already 6lbs, sooo Ive got a big baby on my hands! I go back in another 2 weeks for an ultrasound to keep checking his weight and growth the doctor says she doubts I make it to my due date though.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Wow Hun, big baby indeed, glad they r keeping an eye on ya n lil one,


----------



## key24

My god ftmommy that's a big baby. We haven't had a scan since 20 weeks but last few days the Bantus feeling very heavy, making moving around much more if a chore. I'm 33 wks today and can't imagine another 7 wks of baby growth - there's no more room!!

Has anyone else felt this sudden change in weight?


----------



## Melydu

key24 said:


> My god ftmommy that's a big baby. We haven't had a scan since 20 weeks but last few days the Bantus feeling very heavy, making moving around much more if a chore. I'm 33 wks today and can't imagine another 7 wks of baby growth - there's no more room!!
> 
> Has anyone else felt this sudden change in weight?

I feel the same as you!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Not so much here ladies, although I can't imagine 7 weeks more growth

Anyone else with a breech baby ?. Or just me lol


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Today i felt the most uncomfortable this far! Baby is feeling really heavy and low and he keeps hitting my kidneys n cervix... Ouch- 7 more weeks of this? Yea there def isnt much more room--- how is this gonna work? I had my first birth class today and im 2-3 weeks behind everyone but no one could believe it since i was like the biggest there!!!! I think baby had a growth spurt or something.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Heather I hadn't really cottoned on to how short a time is left really, 
And then I see my countdown 50 odd days
But ur right within the next month anything can happen


----------



## key24

Glad it's not just me feeling huge and heavy then! I k ow any time from 37 weeks really & little one could arrive for me that's from 5th Dec - can't wait!


----------



## Melydu

I'm looking forward to when we all start having our babies, I hope to hear about all the different experiences. I talked to my doctor yesterday and she told me that FTM typically have their baby 7-10 days past their due date. I'm curious to see how true that is. I love hearing about birth stories, I have even started watching a baby story on TLC in the mornings!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hehe I think ur right Hun
I was 40+3 with my first dd
But that was after two sweeps
I did start not a few hours after my due date mind, it was slow going at first I must say,


----------



## FTMommy01

My first was born exactly 7 days early!


----------



## gacelita

I have felt like there is no room to grow for a while but somehow, someway, it keeps happening! Yesterday, I realized I could put my phone on my stomach if I'm slumping a bit and just read it from there... no hands required! So that's a plus. :haha:

I'm hoping to see my LO's face a little early. We bought her a New Year's outfit and if she's late, she won't really have a reason to wear it. This is good rationale right? Hehe.


----------



## Kalabear

:happydance: I am just so excited our time is coming soon!! :happydance:

I can't wait to meet this little guy! I want to see what he looks like! 9 months seemed like such a long time back when we first found out but it really has gone fast!


----------



## pipsbabybean

It has flown I agree, starting to struggle a little, my lungs felt crushed today n catching my breathe was hard, 
Glad I've only gained 13lb , less than my first, although 50 days to go


----------



## Kalabear

Hi ladies...are you having itchy boobs and nipples? Is this normal? I thought maybe it could be from growing in size but I haven't noticed much of a change.


----------



## FTMommy01

Kala i think its pretty normal. Mine have on and off throughout the whole pregnancy, one of those off things! 

4 more weeks and he will be full term!! Its going to fly by, Im getting anxious!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I've been itchy on an off to Hun but not much growth, to my disappointment again, 

Hope r u setting up the group on fb soon, hate for all the babies to start popping out n it become difficult to keep up with everyone lol

Crazy crimbo period to, 
Can't believe a month and full term, starts rlt today 
And gonna pack my bag now to 

Eppppppp eekkkkk excited


----------



## want2bemommy

6 more weeks for me- they prefer to deliver twins at 38 weeks something to do with the placenta starting to deteriorate sooner than with a singleton.. So Christmas week it is!


----------



## bellezzajess

I had my baby shower yesterday, so now I have *almost* everything I need for the baby.... just a couple more things I need to order. I'm going to start packing my hospital bag today since I have the day off for Veterans Day.

When are you guys going to install your car seat? Do you wait until the baby is born or do it ahead of time? I know you're supposed to get it checked by the fire station to make sure it is installed right. Just wasn't sure when to do that... maybe right after Thanksgiving?


----------



## pipsbabybean

bellezzajess said:


> I had my baby shower yesterday, so now I have *almost* everything I need for the baby.... just a couple more things I need to order. I'm going to start packing my hospital bag today since I have the day off for Veterans Day.
> 
> When are you guys going to install your car seat? Do you wait until the baby is born or do it ahead of time? I know you're supposed to get it checked by the fire station to make sure it is installed right. Just wasn't sure when to do that... maybe right after Thanksgiving?

Never heard of the fire station thing before Hun, it's so diff here, I have a seat with a base this time around, so I'm gonna dig the base out the loft soon and get it in the car, as for the car seat itself I have to keep it covered in out room as its pink lol
N no one nos here , but it's easy enough to do

Yey for ur shower Hun
I wish they did that more here in the uk


----------



## FTMommy01

We are doing our hospital bag either this week or next and the car seat is all ready to go we just need to install the base. Today is an uncomfortable day, I feel like my stomach cant possible stretch anymore. I dont know if its because hes measuring so big plus i have extra fluid or what but I just want to be home in my bed, ugh wish I didnt have to work today!


----------



## pipsbabybean

O no Hun , I'm feeling the same Hun fully stretched to the limit :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies !!! So i went to a friends baby shower today and it totally got me excited for my baby shower this weekend!!!! Yay- it should be fun--- at the same time my hubby is having a "man shower" or aka diaper keg party... Where his friends all bring diapers to drink from his keg! Lol 

- as for my boobs- not so mich itchy but hey have gotten bigger this week and my nipples look even darker and larger! 
- heartburn has been gettig worse and worse and baby is sometimes punching my cervix- ouch! 4-8 more weeks oh growin? How? Lol- there really isnt much room- so far iv gained 25 lbs!!! 

- so im gonna make the facebook group but wanted to know what u guys wanna call it, i was thinking "The inbetweener Mommies" or something like that reguardless of when we deliver since its how we started.... Any other suggesions. And im gonna make it a secret group so only we can see the group n its posts. So to make it it asked me to name the members of the group- so does that mean we need to become friends on facebook first for me to add u.... This is the first group im creating so bare with me lol.


----------



## pipsbabybean

I like the name Hun , very good choice :)


----------



## key24

We're still waiting for pushchair & car seat etc to arrive hopefully it will be here before the end of the month, then probably get car seat in mid Dec do we're all set & ready to go. All the baby showers sound great - definitely something that isn't so common in UK yet!

Hope everyone is doing ok - starting to really struggle sleeping & getting comfortable at night - anyone else?


----------



## pipsbabybean

I struggle to sleep to Hun, seem to get a good few hours then I wake then start again, I have a pillow for between my knees n just reaches under my bump for support, so it does help,I stil find myself on my back tho, naturally just can't help it when ur snoozing x


----------



## Melydu

I'm the same, I keep going to my back when I sleep. I put a pillow behind me to stop me but then I end up on top of the pillow... on my back


----------



## FTMommy01

Im a back sleeper too, I try so hard to stay on my side and everytime I wake up im on my back again! 

Hope- that name sounds great! I have never created a group either so unfortunately I cant help ya out there! Let me know if there is anything I can do though! 

We are getting another private 4D scan tomorrow, I coudlnt help it they were offering a special for half off!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I did a group bk along, it's pretty easy, there's a few options to make sure u tick


----------



## want2bemommy

For the fb group I believe we can still search for it and request to join. 
I had my growth scan today. Babis are 4lbs 2oz and 4lbs 10oz roughly.. They will deliver me in 6 more weeks unless I go early but still no sign of that- although I've started to get more BH and now past few days very slight "my period is going to start" aches, but nothing consistent. Dr said that's normal. We are all getting very close!!


----------



## Hope115

Ok- but i d need at least one member to start the group besides myself- maybe if someone sends me their name n email through a private message so its not on the board?


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope let me know if you need my information, I dont mind! 

Here are his pictures from last night, she said he is still weighing in at a hefty 6lbs 2oz! My chunky butt, you can tell with his chubby cheeks too! His first pic he has his eyes open :cloud9: so in love!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









baby2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0









baby 3.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Melydu

FTMommy- he is adorable! I can't wait for my growth scan Tuesday to see my little man!


----------



## bellezzajess

Those are nice, clear photos! He's a cutie!


----------



## want2bemommy

Great shots!


----------



## want2bemommy

32 weeks! After my last growth scan, baby B is still breech. Vaginal delivery is a possibility but comes with greater risk than if they were both head down. After talking with my OB (a close friend who will actually deliver the girls) I've decided on a csection if they don't turn. I've been through too much to get to this point with miscarriages and what not that neither of us are willing to take any risks. So on Monday I'm going to schedule my csection for the week before Christmas. 5 weeks left! 35 itty bitty days...omg!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## bellezzajess

Heather.1987 said:


> Welcome to the c section club! In 4.5 weeks my little guy will be here! Full term in 2 weeks!!!!

When did your due date change? I thought you were due on Christmas day!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Yay heather getting close!
Ftmommy-Adorable!!! Look at those cheeks!!
Want2bemommy- yay- lucky u before the holidays!!!

Note from moderator


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time f_or personal pages only_ are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).Click to expand...

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

Heather- send me ur name in a private message n ill send u a friend request


----------



## pipsbabybean

I can't either lol hmmm


----------



## FTMommy01

Hope I sent you an email too, I couldnt find it. Maybe if you post a link to it here?


----------



## bellezzajess

I posted the link here, but it got deleted... I guess we're not supposed to post links to facebook groups. Oops.


----------



## Kalabear

Thanks for making the group Hope! :hugs: My name is Sarah and I just requested to join :happydance:

Ladies I love all of the pictures! You are looking great want2bmommy! 
FTmommy...those pics are amazing!! Such a cutie!! 
Heather...I'm so jealous you have a date! I so want to know exactly when....we have started taking guesses from family haha which has been pretty fun. To not know whether or not he will be born this year or not is just crazy to me! 

My DH and I had our final childbirth class last night....this one was for After Baby Comes. It was so informative but I'm glad to have all of the classes complete. I have my shower in two weeks! I can't believe how close it is!


----------



## pipsbabybean

I've asked to join, I think we have to make sure no one else sneaks in, sounds silly but I've seen it done before x


----------



## want2bemommy

Heather- i will know on Monday- but my csection will be that week too!


----------



## Hope115

Becuz i dont know everyones name im accepting all but if someone comes in we dont know i can boot them out :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## gacelita

Hope - thanks for setting the group up. I just put in a request to join as well. 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. :flower: Getting so close, especially for those ladies who scheduled their c-sections! That's so exciting!


----------



## Hope115

Yay- we have alot of ppl join the facebook group so far :)!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Had my 34 week appt today, 
BABY IS HEAD DOWN! 
Wahoo made my day..

Been losing small amounts of plug to, 
i wonder if she will be early?

Will check again in 2 weeks but looking good for us to, 
And won a £10 on a scratch card it's a good day lol


----------



## key24

Pipsbabybean I had appt on Monday & baby still head down (has been all the way pretty much) and apparently quite low - so hoping that ours might come early too! As we had ivf they won't let me go past due date so if baby not early I'll be induced on Dec 26th but I'd much rather have natural labour so need you all to send vibes for this little one to make early appearance!!

Hope everyone is doing well

K x


----------



## Hope115

Key - snding good vibes ur way :) im hoping my lil one comes on the night of the full moon the 17th lol which is at 38 weeks lol. Have u joined the facebook group? Alot of us r there n its much more active.


----------



## pipsbabybean

key24 said:


> Pipsbabybean I had appt on Monday & baby still head down (has been all the way pretty much) and apparently quite low - so hoping that ours might come early too! As we had ivf they won't let me go past due date so if baby not early I'll be induced on Dec 26th but I'd much rather have natural labour so need you all to send vibes for this little one to make early appearance!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well
> 
> K x

Yey for head down babies!
I feel like I'm sitting on a bowling ball
Don't remember this with my first
Babies def a lot lower
2/5 engaged is fairly engaged for 34 weeks I believe anyway 
Glad uve an induction date Hun
Anyone bouncing on their ball?


----------



## Abryant86

Hope115 said:


> Yay- we have alot of ppl join the facebook group so far :)!

I got your friend request but not a group invite! Maybe I'm doing something wrong lol


----------



## halullat

I wanted to join the Facebook group as I use it more than I do the forum but am too daft to work out how to find it! Does anyone have any advice at all please? x


----------



## want2bemommy

Send hope115 your name and email- she will friend you and send an invite


----------



## Hope115

Yea send me ur name by private message n ill find u n send u a friend request- once u r my friend i can add u- its a secret group so ppl cant see our post so thats why u cant find it :)


----------



## halullat

Ah I'm an idiot, I have messaged now, that is a sensible way to organise it, look forward to being able to chat to you on there! Thanks! x


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi ladies. Been MIA for a while. I guess you all moved to a FB group? I have received and messaged HOPE for an invite. I don't know how to find the group otherwise. Hope you are all doing great and please invite me to the FB group, as I am on FB more then any other site.


----------

